# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 14th October, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party - Friday 14th October, 2016

As you all know Sam is still in hospital with breathing difficulties, but thankfully he seems to be improving. Gwen spoke to Heidi today who said her dad has been off the c-pap machine all day, however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle somewhat. He will be staying in hospital at least over the weekend and I know we all wish him a speedy recovery.
When Sam asked me to start off this week he said, "Somebody just needs to say - Hello, here we are," so .....Hello, here we are!????

Summary of 7th October, 2016 by Darowil

*Brighteyes* has had a chaotic time over the last few weeks. Fell and 3 weeks later mentioned in passing to her doctor about the sore ankle - x-rays showed that she had broken it! On the way to have the x-rays taken another car hit hers. And then she had cataract surgery in the middle of all this. Cataract surgery went well and now has a large boot on her leg for 3 months. Maybe resting it she will get some knitting time in! Medication for acid reflux has been making her feel worse!

*Sorlenna's* DD safe in her evacuated spot and *mrsvette* had minimal disruption from hurricane Michael.

*Railyn* will be off-line for about 2 weeks. By now the packing should be finished (Tuesday) and I think moving on the 13th if all went according to plan.

*Tami's* Mum has been taken off all but comfort medications and has only a few days to go. As of Thursday she was aware but very agitated.

As Kate will have said I'm sure *the wren* is unwell and back in the spa again - according to Heather he says he is getting better, but she and Heidi are not convinced!

*Sassafras* has started treatment for a UTI and is now feeling well enough to walk with Maya.

PHOTOS
2 - *Pacer* - DN with mermaid tail
5 - *Bulldog* - Dolls
9 - *Cashmeregma* - Thumb on mitts
12 - *Pacer* - Hiking / Kids with their fish tails
15 - *Pacer* - More hiking picso
16 - *Gagesmom* - Gage
22 - *Gwen* - Weimaraner
23 - *Pacer* - Campfire/rhinoceros head rock/Hallowe'en figures
23 - *Sugarsugar* - Toy pots, pans, etc
26 - *Darowil* - Socks
30 - *Bonnie* - Snow
31 - *Pacer* - Today's hiking pictures
39 - *Kathleendoris* - Mermaid tail
40 - *Lurker * - Stroller bag
41 - *Lurker* - Julie & Penny (4catsinNJ)
42 - *TNS* - Pics from holiday in South America
43 - *TNS* - Peru
45 - *Nannyof6GS* - Family reunion pics
49 - *Kehinkle* - Mitts / Spa set
53 - *TNS* - More holiday pics
57 - *TNS* - Photos from the Galapagos Islands
57 - *Gwen* - Mermaid tail
61 - *Darowil * - Spotlight bag & yarn
65 - *Gwen* - New hairdo!
75 - *Cashmeregma* - Mittens & yarn
77 - *Kate* - Get Well card for Sam
80 - *Kehinkle* - Rose for Sam / Spa set

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1, 17, 20, 33 and 43 *

RECIPES
6 - *Sugarsugar* - Spaghetti Carbonara
19 - *Bonnie* - Pumpkin pie/Pumpkin cheesecake
27 - *Kate* - Cinderella soup
36 - *Tami* - Ricotta cheese / Creme Fraiche

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - Kitten mittens (links)
2 - *Sam* - Stained glass four seasons blanket (link)
2 - *Sam* - Circles galore shawl (link)
25 - *Sam* - 25 Easy Crochet Granny Square Patterns
33 - *Darowil* - Calamity Jane socks (link)
46 - *Gwen* - Shark attack blanket (link)
71 - *Cashmeregma* - Breast cancer ribbin scarf (link)
73 - *Bonnie* - Laundry basket wreath maker (link)
73 - *Bonnie* - Wax covered pine cones (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Lurker* - Funny
43 - *Sam* - Biggest pumpkins (link)
74 - *Budasha* - Funny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate- can you see what has happened to your Title!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Aaaagh! Thanks Julie I hadn't noticed that - I was so busy checking all the rest I didn't even look at the title! I'll contact admin about it, until then we'll just have to be the "itting Party"! ...... Better be careful which two letters I ask them to add! :sm09:

Edit ....I've asked them to sort it for me! Tonight of course had to be the night that my laptop decided to play up and wouldn't let me log on! Eventually got it to cooperate... Whew! I must learn how to copy a url on the iPad and then I can abandon the laptop altogether.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On nice and early- daylight saving a week or two ago makes it 7.30 start for me much more achievable than 6.30!
Thanks for starting us Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Aaaagh! Thanks Julie I hadn't noticed that - I was so busy checking all the rest I didn't even look at the title! I'll contact admin about it, until then we'll just have to be the "itting Party"! ...... Better be careful which two letters I ask them to add! :sm09:
> 
> Edit ....I've asked them to sort it for me! Tonight of course had to be the night that my laptop decided to play up and wouldn't let me log on! Eventually got it to cooperate... Whew! I must learn how to copy a url on the iPad and then I can abandon the laptop altogether.


If you get this before you go to bed you can edit it yourself for around an hour. I think the link for edit title is just above the watch and bookmark buttons- somewhere in that area


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you ever so much Kate for getting us started anew. I know Sam is grateful to have such wonderful back-up ladies to help him out during times he must be away. You all do a wonderful job.



KateB said:


> Aaaagh! Thanks Julie I hadn't noticed that - I was so busy checking all the rest I didn't even look at the title! I'll contact admin about it, until then we'll just have to be the "itting Party"! ...... Better be careful which two letters I ask them to add! :sm09:
> 
> Edit ....I've asked them to sort it for me! Tonight of course had to be the night that my laptop decided to play up and wouldn't let me log on! Eventually got it to cooperate... Whew! I must learn how to copy a url on the iPad and then I can abandon the laptop altogether.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading 
Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week 
Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all 
Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
Thursday I finally got the cold you have all been getting so shivering and sneezing now . 
No knitting at all , in fact I took one look at the Christmas jumper I had been working on decided I didn't like it and pulled it all out 
Haven't got a clue what I want to knit hopefully an idea will pop into my head soon or I'll have to resort to finishing my socks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you get this before you go to bed you can edit it yourself for around an hour. I think the link for edit title is just above the watch and bookmark buttons- somewhere in that area


Thanks Margaret, I've just done it! I didn't know that edit existed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Margaret, I've just done it! I didn't know that edit existed!


Bravo! I didn't know one could do that either!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


I hope this week will be a better one for you, Sonja. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope this week will be a better one for you, Sonja. {{{hugs}}}


And from me too.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Confused....where do I find all the page numbers above? Recipes, crafts, etc??

Hope wren gets better soon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6pm here and I am marking my spot. 

Thank you Kate for this week's start. I zipped through and will have to go back and look. 

Happy that Sam is feeling better but still am worried about him. 

Hope to drop Get Well card in the mail tomorrow sometime ☺

Woot woot.???? first page????????????

Been a while since that happened


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll claim a spot and hope to be back later. Continued good thoughts for dear Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


It hurts all these reminders that he isn't here any more. And nothing will stop it hurting. Just remember that we are here for you to talk to-but we can't take the pain away, only time will lessen it. 
Depression makes you so self centered that you can't think of others anymore. How hard for the 17 year old and what a shame that the grandkids won't know grandma. 
Maybe the cold will do you good- make you stop for a while.
I'm sure you will soon come up with something to knit. Socks are always a good fallback (says me who just about knits them in my sleep :sm02: so I'm not at all biased).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for starting our week. Margaret, thank you for summary and link for lenticular cloud.
Sam, rest, we miss you but want you better before you leave the "spa".
Made pumpkin humuus and it's pretty good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Confused....where do I find all the page numbers above? Recipes, crafts, etc??
> 
> Hope wren gets better soon


The page numbers are for last weeks Tea Party- this is a summary of the last week here on the Knitting Tea Party. Link to last weeks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427210-1.html
A new Knitting Tea Party is started each week usually by Sam (who started last weeks) but as you will have read he is in hospital so Kate started us off this week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party - Friday 14th October, 2016
> 
> As you all know Sam is still in hospital with breathing difficulties, but thankfully he seems to be improving. Gwen spoke to Heidi today who said her dad has been off the c-pap machine all day, however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle somewhat. He will be staying in hospital at least over the weekend and I know we all wish him a speedy recovery.
> When Sam asked me to start off this week he said, "Somebody just needs to say - Hello, here we are," so .....Hello, here we are!????
> ...


Kate, thanks for starting us off this week. Appreciated by all, I'm sure, particularly by Sam. Sure hope he's improving and will be back with us next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


Sonja, it will be a while before the ache in your heart eases, for both you and DIL. So sad to hear about your friend. Her kids will miss her terribly. I'm sure you got the cold because you are a bit run down. I hope it doesn't last long. Sorry you didn't like your jumper. Hopefully you'll find something spectacular to knit, like you usually do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Confused....where do I find all the page numbers above? Recipes, crafts, etc??
> 
> Hope wren gets better soon


Hi, krestiekrew, I don't recall seeing you before. If you have been here and I've missed you, I'm sorry but if not, welcome to our Tea Party. Lots of interesting chatter here along with some lovely knitting/crocheting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies for the new start. 
Sonja, you are not wrong having a bad time, it's part of grieving and on top of that you've a cold. You need to take great care of yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome, Krestiekrew!!!

Kate: Thanks for the start

Sonja: Thinking of you - know that it's a tough time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Krestirkrew, welcome to the tea party. Hope you visit often. 

Sonja sending you hugs. 

Kate thanks for getting us started and for the summary you and Margaret do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Sonya. I can only imagine much sorrow your week has held for you. Sending you the biggest virtual {{{HUG}}}. I am saddened for your friend's family that will miss her so very much. Depression is such a difficult illness for some to understand. I'm so sorry she felt this action was the only way to cope. Prayers for you and your friend's family on all accounts. I do hope your cold will be short lived. My DD did the honey & cinnamon remedy last week and her cold was very short lived.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sonja, it will be a while before the ache in your heart eases, for both you and DIL. So sad to hear about your friend. Her kids will miss her terribly. I'm sure you got the cold because you are a bit run down. I hope it doesn't last long. Sorry you didn't like your jumper. Hopefully you'll find something spectacular to knit, like you usually do.


Liz, well said.
Sonja, my heart aches for you and yours. Never seeing your dear son again is a harsh reality. I am also sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Krestiekrew, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.

I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.

One of my very willing volunteers who also eats with us regularly has held a baby shower for one of her soon-to-be granddaughters. This wee one has a hole in her skull and about 15 % of her brain has moved out of her skullcap. Follow-up appointments next week will help her to decide what decisions may need to be made soon regarding this precarious situation. The grandmother's name is Lisa and the babe is to be named Phoenix; please pray for them all.

Welcome to Krestiekrew and any other newcomers I may have missed. 

Also my best wishes and prayers for Sam and family for his recovery.

Sonja, love, you, too, are in my heart and prayers and so is your DIL and the guys in your family. Lean on us as you need, dear sister.

You all are so very important to me and my sanity and well-being.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too krestiekrew! Welcome from Georgia to the KTP!


budasha said:


> Hi, krestiekrew, I don't recall seeing you before. If you have been here and I've missed you, I'm sorry but if not, welcome to our Tea Party. Lots of interesting chatter here along with some lovely knitting/crocheting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, I hope you are able to keep the food supplies going for those in need. I pray for the poor baby in such distress, and for her family. You do so much good work, we are glad you are here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Mary. I do not feel stressed about the daily restrictions on my generous nature to care for the needs of my folks; but the privilege of coming here to share in this fellowship and this loving atmosphere are vital to me in many ways. Thank you all for being yourselves.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome Krestiekrew hope you continue to check in and become a part of the ktp regularly.

Sonja I can't even imagine your pain and grief. I am sending hugs to you. (((((❤)))))

Ohio Joy.....God bless you and all you do for Elm.


Kehinkle love the spa sets☺

Off for now will check in later.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


How sad about little Phoenix- sound slike some major decisions will need to be made there by the family.
And major issues re food supply for Elm it sounds like. But as you say God is in control and knows what he is doing- whatever the outcome might be it is still in his hands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the start of the new week. 
Sam, I hope you are doing as Heather and Heidi are telling you, and of course the docs and nurses too. 
Heidi and Heather, thank you so much for taking such great care of your dad, we really love him. 
Wow, I'm only 3 pages behind tonight, it's been awhile since I"ve been able to be this caught up, yippee!
Marla and I did the shopping in Cheyenne that we needed to do, so that was a successful day, tomorrow morning we'll head to Scottsbluff to do what we need to do there and hit the farmers market, hopefully we'll be home before noon, David should be home not too long after that. 
Okay, off to finish getting caught up on the last two pages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


On a positive note, this week can only go up from there, I hope. There are so many things that you will think "I should tell Simon this or that, or call him" and then remember that you can't, I did that with my mom, even after 32 years, I still do it sometimes. The pain never goes away, we just learn how to live with it over time. I am glad that DIL comes by to visit, I'm sure it helps her tremendously to be able to talk to you and still be part of the family. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


It is indeed all in Gods hands, and he always seems to come through just when we need it most. Those that don't like what is freely given are definitely free to go elsewhere or do without, doesn't do to turn up ones nose to free food, especially when it's given with the generosity of heart and time that you put into it. 
Praying all continues to work out for you all and Elm. 
Hugs!!
P.S. Prayers for poor little Phoenix and her family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


Sending up prayers for Lisa and little Pheonix. May God guide the medical team caring for her and Lisa in what is best for the little one. May He also provide for the needs at Elm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, I hope you are able to keep the food supplies going for those in need. I pray for the poor baby in such distress, and for her family. You do so much good work, we are glad you are here.


Martina, well said.
Joy, praying for family in distress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate thanks for starting another week
Gwen thanks for the update in Sam hope he continues to improve
Sonja I hope this coming week is better for you.
Kathy love the spa set
Ohio Joy I hope a new food source will present itself so you can continue your good works & that a treatment can be found for the poor babe
I'm reading on my phone so not commenting as I would like. Too hard to type????
We had a terrible trip to Edmonton last 80 miles were very bad& lots of vehicles in the ditch. Had to stop 4 times & chip ice from wipers but drive slow & got here OK. Just took an extra 90 minutes
Well must get some sleep


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for taking the helm, Kate. Sam, we are in safe hands BUT we do want you up and feeling well! Just need to know you are getting better and not stressing about KTP.
Sonja, you've had a horrid week so be gentle on yourself. Same for Ohio Joy..... Welcome Krestiekrew - hope you get to know some of us across the world. Mel, if you do get a corgi I know someone in NZ will be so excited for you.....Bonnie, glad you got home safely but didn't sound much fun.
Must get up now as lots to do today before I can get to my knitting. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:



> Thanks for taking the helm, Kate. Sam, we are in safe hands BUT we do want you up and feeling well! Just need to know you are getting better and not stressing about KTP.
> Sonja, you've had a horrid week so be gentle on yourself. Same for Ohio Joy..... Welcome Krestiekrew - hope you get to know some of us across the world. Mel, if you do get a corgi I know someone in NZ will be so excited for you.....Bonnie, glad you got home safely but didn't sound much fun.
> Must get up now as lots to do today before I can get to my knitting. Have a good weekend everyone.


LOL. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate thanks for starting another week
> Gwen thanks for the update in Sam hope he continues to improve
> Sonja I hope this coming week is better for you.
> Kathy love the spa set
> ...


Glad you made it safely. Not sounding good having such horrid weather already.
We have warnings for strong winds again and more rain. But nothing like your weather or the hurricane others have faced. TP sure puts things in perspective.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, sending you hugs. Each day brings something new. Another first to be worked through. Just know we care. So sorry to hear about your friend. Tragic and a lot to bear all at once. Getting a cold on top of all this. Feel better wishes across the miles. 

Bonnie, glad you got home safely. Sounds like a nightmare drive. 

OhIo Joy, hope things work out with the food. Are you only able to use the food from this supply or do donations help?
Prayers for the wee baby and family too. 

The performance was great. DS played in the band for professional theater so we got to see the play thanks to him, 1/2 price. It really kept us laughing. I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will soon. 

Sam, hope you are sleeping and finding breathing easier.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks Margaret, I've just done it! I didn't know that edit existed!


Bravo! And you corrected the right letters. ????

Thank you so much for opening. Sam can relax knowing you, Darowil and Julie keep things going. I'm going to try lying down again and see if sleep comes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the start of another week Kate. I have had a busy week so I am far behind but check in for notes of Sam's wellbeing. Sonja I know the hurt in your heart is strong right now as your love for your son was strong. We love you and send our hugs to you. When you look at the drawing of Mishka know that every stroke of the pencil was filled with love and concern for you by Matthew. He wanted to lift you up in your spirits because he knew you needed it. He has never met you or even read any of your comments but has seen your knitting and heard me talk about you and knew you would need to feel the love. That is my Matthew. I did show him the most recent posts of Mishka being stubborn on a walk. He loved it. 

I need to get going as I need to get to work before 5 am today. We are doing inventory so I don't know how long I will be there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you ever so much Kate for getting us started anew. I know Sam is grateful to have such wonderful back-up ladies to help him out during times he must be away. You all do a wonderful job.


And thankyou from me too.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


Oh gosh Sonja, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. What a week you have had. I hope your cold goes away quickly. I want to say more but cant find the right words.... so big hugs to you from me. Take care. I hope things can slowly move foreward for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Joy, I hope you are able to keep the food supplies going for those in need. I pray for the poor baby in such distress, and for her family. You do so much good work, we are glad you are here.


Ditto for sure. Joy you are amazing with all the good you do around you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sam, if you read this, please get well soon, we are thinking of you from over the pond and remembering the fun we had with you in Defiance two years ago! xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly, I have a wedding to go to tomorrow afternoon in our Botanical Gardens and the forecast is for very strong winds and 90% chance of heavy rain. I hope the weather man got it wrong for the bride and groom's sake. No idea if there is a back up plan for bad weather. Pity it wasnt today... a perfect day, sun, no wind and 25c. I went to playgroup this morning with the "other" GM and Serena. Good fun! This afternoon I got some weeding done and sat outside for a while. :sm11:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have a wedding to go to tomorrow afternoon in our Botanical Gardens and the forecast is for very strong winds and 90% chance of heavy rain. I hope the weather man got it wrong for the bride and groom's sake. No idea if there is a back up plan for bad weather. Pity it wasnt today... a perfect day, sun, no wind and 25c. I went to playgroup this morning with the "other" GM and Serena. Good fun! This afternoon I got some weeding done and sat outside for a while. :sm11:


Oh dear. That's the trouble with outdoor weddings. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is one for you Sam, in case you are reading along.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Oh dear. That's the trouble with outdoor weddings. Hope it all goes well.


Yes it is. Especially when Spring is so unpredictable. Oh well fingers crossed it is fine and nice at 2pm for an hour anyway.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

GET WELL SOON ...SAM...WE'RE PULLING FOR YA!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally read last week's Tea Party...such a lot happened! Thank you ladies, for stepping up and getting us going this week. Sam, listen to your docs and your daughters and get better quickly!Heather, welcome to the party and thank you SO much for letting us know how your Dad is doing. He has wonderful daughters and many friends here who love him!
Gwen, love the beautiful hair on the beautiful you! Mel, keep on your path - you are doing well! Hugs and prayers to others in need!


KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party - Friday 14th October, 2016
> 
> As you all know Sam is still in hospital with breathing difficulties, but thankfully he seems to be improving. Gwen spoke to Heidi today who said her dad has been off the c-pap machine all day, however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle somewhat. He will be staying in hospital at least over the weekend and I know we all wish him a speedy recovery.
> When Sam asked me to start off this week he said, "Somebody just needs to say - Hello, here we are," so .....Hello, here we are!????
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, so sorry you have had a tough week. Hugs for you and treat yourself gently. Prayers for the family of your friend. Sad that she felt such despair, not realizing how others loved and needed her.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Kate and Sam if you are reading
> Hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend Sam and are able to go home sometime at the beginning of next week
> Well I'm glad to see the end of this week out as it hasn't been a good week at all
> Realised on Sunday that oldest would nt be coming for Sunday lunch anymore and the week just went downhill from there , Tuesday DIL came for a visit which was lovely but it was hard not seeing son sat next to her , Wednesday heard that a friend who had been suffering from depression had killed herself . I know it's an illness but it's still hard to understand , she loved her kids especially her youngest he's only 17 and grandchildren .
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, krestiekrew! Gotta' ask..."naked dogs?"


krestiekrew said:


> Confused....where do I find all the page numbers above? Recipes, crafts, etc??
> 
> Hope wren gets better soon


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh! I am so sorry to hear about Sam being in the hospital. Good wishes, positive healing thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, also, Joy. Many prayers.


martina said:


> Joy, I hope you are able to keep the food supplies going for those in need. I pray for the poor baby in such distress, and for her family. You do so much good work, we are glad you are here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, loved the mittens! Especially the beautiful lace cuffs...great job and thank you for sharing the picture. Have a wonderful time with your sisters and hug your dear aunt for us! Happy Birthday to her!♡


Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, sending you hugs. Each day brings something new. Another first to be worked through. Just know we care. So sorry to hear about your friend. Tragic and a lot to bear all at once. Getting a cold on top of all this. Feel better wishes across the miles.
> 
> Bonnie, glad you got home safely. Sounds like a nightmare drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, yours is such a talented family! I am sure you were very proud to watch your son!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam surely hope and pray you're feeling better! You know the party is in excellent hands so that will make it easier to recover. You are in everyone's prayers! Big hug!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

So much going on for so many. Prayers and gentle hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello London Girl! So good to see you here after such a long absence. Do understand life taking over though. Hope you'll be able to pop in more often. {{{Hugs}}}


London Girl said:


> Sam, if you read this, please get well soon, we are thinking of you from over the pond and remembering the fun we had with you in Defiance two years ago! xxx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. 
I woke up at 6am and made/willed myself to go back to bed. Slept til 9ish area. 

We have been invited. by Bonde and Chris the couple who used to live with Greg and I at the house.also the couple who had baby Warden this summer. They have invited Gage and I for the night. Think we might go. Get out of the house and not worry about things (as much) for a while. 

Invited also to Nancys (Greg sisters) for a baby shower for our nephew and gf. Noahs parents. They are expecting a girl this month. Would like to go but just not sure????

Also our friend Ange has invited me to hang out with her this evening if I could get someone to watch Gage. So many decisions. On one on hand I want to do them all but the other I don't want to do any. I really hope I start feeling better soon. The whole thing with Greg has my stomach in knots ????????

Bonde and Chris are calling at noon and baby shower is at 1. Maybe I should run away. Lol.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoping Sam is gaining strength and getting better by the minute.

It's also good to see those who have been away.

{{{{Sonja}}}}

DD has another pet sitting job that starts today, a dog and three cats. 

Melody, I totally relate to wanting to run away sometimes. I hope you settle on something you'll find fun and relaxing.

I'm still working on the crochet design, not sure which way to go next...think I'll try some sketches.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of another week Kate. I have had a busy week so I am far behind but check in for notes of Sam's wellbeing. Sonja I know the hurt in your heart is strong right now as your love for your son was strong. We love you and send our hugs to you. When you look at the drawing of Mishka know that every stroke of the pencil was filled with love and concern for you by Matthew. He wanted to lift you up in your spirits because he knew you needed it. He has never met you or even read any of your comments but has seen your knitting and heard me talk about you and knew you would need to feel the love. That is my Matthew. I did show him the most recent posts of Mishka being stubborn on a walk. He loved it.
> 
> I need to get going as I need to get to work before 5 am today. We are doing inventory so I don't know how long I will be there.


Thank you so much Mary and everyone . Glad Mathew enjoyed the pictures of mishka s walk . Tell him she has decided to be a fun loving pup again this week . Running here there and everywhere , doing spins and comical speeches you can't help but cheer up and smile . Had a few visitors this week and they all admired Mathews drawing and said straight away that Mathew caught mishka s character in the drawing 
I'm feeling a lot better today no more sneezes or shivers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate thanks for starting another week
> Gwen thanks for the update in Sam hope he continues to improve
> Sonja I hope this coming week is better for you.
> Kathy love the spa set
> ...


So glad you made it home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sam, if you read this, please get well soon, we are thinking of you from over the pond and remembering the fun we had with you in Defiance two years ago! xxx


Hi London Girl! We miss you and PurpleFi so much, so very glad to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have a wedding to go to tomorrow afternoon in our Botanical Gardens and the forecast is for very strong winds and 90% chance of heavy rain. I hope the weather man got it wrong for the bride and groom's sake. No idea if there is a back up plan for bad weather. Pity it wasnt today... a perfect day, sun, no wind and 25c. I went to playgroup this morning with the "other" GM and Serena. Good fun! This afternoon I got some weeding done and sat outside for a while. :sm11:


Hope the wedding goes well, with good weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all.
> I woke up at 6am and made/willed myself to go back to bed. Slept til 9ish area.
> 
> We have been invited. by Bonde and Chris the couple who used to live with Greg and I at the house.also the couple who had baby Warden this summer. They have invited Gage and I for the night. Think we might go. Get out of the house and not worry about things (as much) for a while.
> ...


Sending you hugs. Write them all on a piece of paper and have Gage pull one out of a hat! Or let him choose...... I know it's hard to make yourself do things when you would rather just stay home, but we both know from experience that we feel better after we make our self go out. Have fun what ever you decide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one from mjs, was rather good! :-

A woman and her daughter were volunteering for an organization that delivers lunches to shut-ins. The daughter was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, walkers and wheelchairs. One day the mother found her daughter staring at a pair of false teeth soaking in a glass. As the mother braced herself for a barrage of questions, the young girl merely turned and whispered "The tooth fairy will never believe this"..


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you ever so much Kate for getting us started anew. I know Sam is grateful to have such wonderful back-up ladies to help him out during times he must be away. You all do a wonderful job.


So far, far behind with my reading. Will comment later why, just wanted to comment on your new photo. Do you have a new hairstyle or just a new photo. Either way ???? you look really "smashing" as the English would say, lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


It's sad to learn that you don't have enough to feed those in need. Is there a local food bank you could draw from? How awful for that poor baby. Sending prayers for the whole family.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well Sam. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how wonderful to be at your son's performance. Hope the muscle spam has passed.
London girl, welcome back. Hope you are having a wonderful visit with your sisters and your aunt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I know the feeling of wanting to run away from problems. Unfortunately I always bring me with me, which doesn't help! Hope you can decide to run towards those who are reaching out to be with you. Hugs.
Karena, welcome back.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending loads of get well wishes to Sam. You are missed, but your subs do an excellent job; we all just want you back breathing easy. 

Gwen, I love your new pic! Your long hair looks great on you. 

Sonia, sending you a long distance hug. The hard weeks come, and it seems stuff falls on you in bunches. My suggestion is take a road trip to a yarn store, look through the patterns, pick out one that grabs you and treat yourself to the perfect yarn for it. 

Crazy week here, but all is well. The girls painted mini pumkins this week and they are adorable. They are gracing the windows to our entryway and look so cheery. 

Last week I had my pre-op for my first cataract surgery and got the call that the compounded drops for post-op are being shipped. It's scheduled for a week from Monday. 

Sending hugs to Mel too. It got easier for me slowly, but more slowly than I would have liked. Do some things that make you feel better, even one. You don't have to do them all. 

We are having unseasonably warm weather here right now--temps in the low 70s F. It's amazing to have this warmth and the red and gold leaves. Highly unusual too.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checking in so that I get the notifications. Good news is that my Love Knitting order, which I only did on Thursday afternoon, arrived this morning. The extra item, the Sugar n Cream cotton, which is coming from the US, was not, obviously in this parcel, but I am told it has been shipped. I have no idea how long it may take, but there is no great urgency.

I have had three grandsons for most of the day, so there has been no opportunity to do anything with the yarn, but I am now planning out the second mermaid tail, this time for my 9-year old granddaughter. I am thinking of doing the body in Old Shale stitch, rather than the cable I used for the previous one. I will try a few rows, and if it does not look right, I can always pull it down and start again!

Best wishes to everyone, particularly those having a tough time at the moment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have my get well card for Sam ready. Hope to drop it in the mail today or tomorrow.☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much Mary and everyone . Glad Mathew enjoyed the pictures of mishka s walk . Tell him she has decided to be a fun loving pup again this week . Running here there and everywhere , doing spins and comical speeches you can't help but cheer up and smile . Had a few visitors this week and they all admired Mathews drawing and said straight away that Mathew caught mishka s character in the drawing
> I'm feeling a lot better today no more sneezes or shivers


I am sure that Matthew would have had a good laugh at Mishka being so playful. I am glad that the picture is being admired and appreciated. I am delighted to hear that you are feeling better as well. That will help to lift your spirits as well. Take care and give Mishka some loving from Matthew and me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have a wedding to go to tomorrow afternoon in our Botanical Gardens and the forecast is for very strong winds and 90% chance of heavy rain. I hope the weather man got it wrong for the bride and groom's sake. No idea if there is a back up plan for bad weather. Pity it wasnt today... a perfect day, sun, no wind and 25c. I went to playgroup this morning with the "other" GM and Serena. Good fun! This afternoon I got some weeding done and sat outside for a while. :sm11:


Our forecast is for heavy winds and rains as well. At least I'm not going to a wedding. But it is very overcast here- and windy yesterday afternoon. OK now but they are saying more. But you have managed to avoid most of the rain so maybe the dryness will follow you to the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs. Write them all on a piece of paper and have Gage pull one out of a hat! Or let him choose...... I know it's hard to make yourself do things when you would rather just stay home, but we both know from experience that we feel better after we make our self go out. Have fun what ever you decide.


That sounds a good idea- pulling them out of a hat. At least you have plenty of people caring for you


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bravo! I didn't know one could do that either!


 :sm01: Now we all know.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
Did I tell you that I had the results from my tests, X-Rays and Ultr-Sound back. Seems there is nothing wrong with my legs, nothing, ha! They have no idea why I'm having pain or that my knee collapses. Oh I do have a showing of arthritis in the left inside of the knee but that's all. Well I am very happy to hear that there is basically nothing wrong, now of course I'm beginning to think it's all in my head lol!
So on with my life I go!
Back to reading last weeks.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Adding my hugs and warm thoughts to all who need or want them. Sam, hope you are starting to feel better. Thanks to Heidi and Heather for letting us know. 

Decided to stay down near Cincinnati instead of driving 200 miles home. Beautiful day down here and Lila has demanded several walks. She's got a full belly now and is sleeping. 

Thanks for the compliments on my projects. The spa sets work up fairly fast and I love the colors I chose. I see ordering this yarn in my future. It is so soft and doesn't shed like some others. I have one more ball with me. Not sure if I have any left at home. Did get one pair of socks finished. Did a short rolled cuff on it. Working on the last of the three today. Decided to do a ss rolled cuff on it. Fast and easy. Then to sew in ends on the ones completed and see if they fit. May try to unravel the toe to shorten them if they are too long. We'll see.

Crocheted a wreath using the ring on my ice tea bottles. Did one in cotton and one in embroidery floss. Not sure which one I like better. Need to make about ten of them for DGC. Hoping to back them with cardboard and put their pic in along with some money. 

Finally heard from my DGS whose in the Army. He didn't make it through medic training and they sent him to artillery school. He graduates soon then off to jump school. Tentatively has new duty station in Alaska afterwards. 

Joy, your faith is amazing. Praying something good comes your way. Maybe we should pray for the man to have a softening of his heart. Doesn't sound like he's much of a minister to me, only thinking of himself. 

Hello to the new people who stopped by and to London Girl. 

Off to knit some more. Would like to get the socks finished this week. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better.

I've got a funny hip today. Feels muscular I think. Started feeling funny last night but has short spells of being really bad- can't get down to the floor. Better be better by Thursday- only yesterday I was saying to Brett's father that I am getting up and down of the floor much more easily than I have for a long time!
Talking of Brett's father he has almost finished putting in the laundry. Will give us plenty more storage space. He will finish next weekend. Might be able to get the tiling and plumbing finished this week. No more washing the dishes in the bath! 
My brother and family return Friday but we are away for the weekend so will return home then.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm03: Oh dear, just realised with our marvellous Sam the Wren in the health spa, no recipes to begin the week. Therefore I thought I could share a couple of my favourites.

CHICKEN BANANA CURRY - very yummy

2 chicken breasts, cubed 
1 to 2 tbsp curry padte - at strength you like, i use the mildest as it does not override the other flavours
350g can coconut cream
1 or 2 large bananas sliced thinly
Basil, chopped reasonably finely
1 cup sliced sugar snap peas or snow peas
Slice and dice a couple of different colour smallish capsicums or 3 or 4 banana csicums, yellow and red good for colour
1 tsp brown or raw sugar
A few goid squirts of lemon juice
A bit of butter to fry chicken with

In pan, fry chicken cubes in butter until golden
Add curry paste and spread it over chicken, cover for a couple of minutes (lets the flavours mix)
Next add the coconut cream, sugar and lemon juice and mix well to lift any paste from base of pan , bring to boil and allow to simmer for5 minutes uncovered
Throw in peas and capsicums and simmir until they are soft.
Lastly, add banana and basil, stir through and simmier until banana softens

Serve on bed of rice or risonni pasta 

Snack time or party finger food tome

In a bag, mix 1 cup shredded cheese, 1 cup shredded ham and 1 to 2 tsp curry powder. Seal and shake well to mix

Have 2 sheets of puff padtry defrosted and cut into 2 rectangles
Lay a line of mix at 1 long edge pf pastry and roll to form sausage

Place onto baking tray, slice almost through, milk wash the top and bake at 220c for 20 minutes or until pastry golden

Carefully break apart and serve warm

These are goood all year round. 

A hint for the chicken banana curry, for us singles, is to freeze in portions any unused curry and can easily be microwaved to reheat for another meal.

Ok, bak to where I left off to try and keep up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


Never sure whether it is good to hear nothing obvious- good that nothing can be seen but if something is not right how do you do something about it?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


Having been a recipricant of free meals in the past, you do what you can and it is the receivers choice to accept or not, ifhungry enough, most will,

Prayers for your friend and her family. Hope the wee one comess, survives and goes onto surprise everyone.

Stuck in waiting game for a number of things, waiting to hear about a job, waiting to sort out last issue for housing bond - that will be sorted next Friday, waiting to view and apply for a number of places, generally waiting for things out of my control.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm03: Oh dear, just realised with our marvellous Sam the Wren in the health spa, no recipes to begin the week. Therefore I thought I could share a couple of my favourites.
> 
> CHICKEN BANANA CURRY - very yummy
> 
> ...


They both sound good Heather- will think about the chicken and banana curry though as David tends not to like fruit with his avouries. Whereas I like it- and goes really well in curries I think.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


I am not a doctor, but would bet you have a piece of torn cartilage in your knee, a meniscal tear, or badly worn area of bone which, unfortunately, rarely shows up on ultrasound or X-rays. The cardinal sign is pain and "giving away" of the joint when walking. I suggest you find another orthopod as a consultant and make him sit still and LISTEN to your symptoms. Just a suggestion, but this is one of the problems that is most often mis-diagnosed. Good luck and prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been a recipricant of free meals in the past, you do what you can and it is the receivers choice to accept or not, ifhungry enough, most will,
> 
> Prayers for your friend and her family. Hope the wee one comess, survives and goes onto surprise everyone.
> 
> Stuck in waiting game for a number of things, waiting to hear about a job, waiting to sort out last issue for housing bond - that will be sorted next Friday, waiting to view and apply for a number of places, generally waiting for things out of my control.


Frustrating when all you can do is wait for things to happen at their own speed. And lots to do but limited as to what you can do until you know what is happening. Are you looking for a place in a similar area? Or does where you go impact on where you can look for work?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Never sure whether it is good to hear nothing obvious- good that nothing can be seen but if something is not right how do you do something about it?


I keep returning to the Doctors, but only when the pain becomes unbearable. I do have a stash of Tylenol #3 should I need them. Personally only take them as a last resort.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from mjs, was rather good! :-
> 
> A woman and her daughter were volunteering for an organization that delivers lunches to shut-ins. The daughter was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, walkers and wheelchairs. One day the mother found her daughter staring at a pair of false teeth soaking in a glass. As the mother braced herself for a barrage of questions, the young girl merely turned and whispered "The tooth fairy will never believe this"..


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I am not a doctor, but would bet you have a piece of torn cartilage in your knee, a meniscal tear, or badly worn area of bone which, unfortunately, rarely shows up on ultrasound or X-rays. The cardinal sign is pain and "giving away" of the joint when walking. I suggest you find another orthopod as a consultant and make him sit still and LISTEN to your symptoms. Just a suggestion, but this is one of the problems that is most often mis-diagnosed. Good luck and prayers.


Sound advice and thanks, I shall ask and see if my doctor would refer me to a specialist for his/her opinion. Pretty embarrassing when I'm walking along and then I'm suddenly down on the sidewalk (footpath). ????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all.
> I woke up at 6am and made/willed myself to go back to bed. Slept til 9ish area.
> 
> We have been invited. by Bonde and Chris the couple who used to live with Greg and I at the house.also the couple who had baby Warden this summer. They have invited Gage and I for the night. Think we might go. Get out of the house and not worry about things (as much) for a while.
> ...


It will probably do you good to go. Get out and don't think about anything other than having a good time with your friends.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> Crazy week here, but all is well. The girls painted mini pumkins this week and they are adorable. They are gracing the windows to our entryway and look so cheery.
> .


I read a fantastc idea recently, great for those who participate in providing for trick or treaters. Paint your pumpkin teal and provide little items like litle bouncy balls, thos clip together light up bracelets, and so on. The idea is to avoid food allergies in the little monsters, oops, trick or treating kiddies by supplying other treats. The teal pumpkin lets them know you are providing something other than seeets so that all can enjoy their treats. I am thinking f doing this, if i can and if mossies not an issue, as i will have to sit on the stairs to upstairs out the front.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


I'm glad the doctor didn't find anything seriously wrong. When I had pain in my calf, the dr. couldn't diagnose it for a while but eventually he arranged for a CT scan of my back and that's what my problem is. Hope the gluehwein helps. :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, What a tough week it's been for some of you, the news from Tami re her mother, and Sam too a big worry for his family.
I've had some sad news from our friend Jan, who takes care of our SIL, her mother has died in England. They've been estranged since the 80s so it's been very hard for her this week.
I've seen the wonderful topic from Penny, the lady Julie met via KP and its getting great feedback from all over. It's called two kpers finally meet.
Gwen your photo is lovely, you are a very good looking lady.
Been winding down from our trip this week, hubby and his brother had a great time at the car race event.
I however wanted to get on the next plane home after one day, I had to sleep on a very uncomfortable blowup bed which caused much soreness to my aging body.We spent some nice time together, but her life and circumstances is very different to mine and it wasn't easy. I paid for our meals etc and did what I could to help out.
I couldn't complain as my friend doesn't have much in life, so I stuck it out. Her health isn't great either and I've been feeling quite sad since returning.
I wish I could do more for her, but living so far away makes it very difficult to do so. 
Thanks for reading dear friends, it helps to get it off my chest. 
But on a good note, I am invited to baby shower next month and will finally get to give my gifts I made, and see a new baby girl due 22nd November.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our forecast is for heavy winds and rains as well. At least I'm not going to a wedding. But it is very overcast here- and windy yesterday afternoon. OK now but they are saying more. But you have managed to avoid most of the rain so maybe the dryness will follow you to the Botanical Gardens.


What is up with the weather over here? Even up here in Brisvegas, ee are getting winter nights, lots of icy wind during the day. Yesterday, at the market, i had a long sleeved jumper on all day, until pack up time, for the first time this year. We had a few very strong gusts of wind which succeeded in moving weighted down portable pergolas. I am wearing winter onsie to bed as well.

Going to check out another new market nearby today. Am thinking of getting stall there as well but only after settled from move.

Also need to catch up with DS who was able to get to Jamberry Anniversary event held locally yesterday at some point later. Exciting times coming for Jamberry in Australia and New Zealand with new collections becoming availableh


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> They both sound good Heather- will think about the chicken and banana curry though as David tends not to like fruit with his avouries. Whereas I like it- and goes really well in curries I think.


It can be sweeter if you can use the banana capsicums and i think it is easier to get snow peas at the moment. If it makes yp too much, do freeze in single serve portions for another night. (Honestly, it makes the flavours even better)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Frustrating when all you can do is wait for things to happen at their own speed. And lots to do but limited as to what you can do until you know what is happening. Are you looking for a place in a similar area? Or does where you go impact on where you can look for work?


Am looking at some older, les expensive areas and have already checked some potential areas further out with Centrelink, to avoid penalties for moving someehere that lowers my chances of finding work, so i am looking close to Seniors and DS and her kids and at a couple of pkaces, that because of age and smallness, are cheap and on ot close to great beach fronts. These are about 20km further away than I am now, but if the car behaves, no problems.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I keep returning to the Doctors, but only when the pain becomes unbearable. I do have a stash of Tylenol #3 should I need them. Personally only take them as a last resort.


Would it help to have a supportve brace on this knee, to lessen both the pain and the chances of it going out from undrr you? I am thinking of one you would wear ehen leaving the house, not all the time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P7 and caught up. Be back later, determined to keep up this week as it helps me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What is up with the weather over here? Even up here in Brisvegas, ee are getting winter nights, lots of icy wind during the day. Yesterday, at the market, i had a long sleeved jumper on all day, until pack up time, for the first time this year. We had a few very strong gusts of wind which succeeded in moving weighted down portable pergolas. I am wearing winter onsie to bed as well.


And we are back in shorts and t-shirts the last few days! Strange weather all over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just as many here told me, you are going to be amazed at how simple the cataract surgery is and what tremendous improvement it wil make. Sending you many good wishes and prayers for this surgery. Also thank you for the compliment about the hair.


machriste said:


> Sending loads of get well wishes to Sam. You are missed, but your subs do an excellent job; we all just want you back breathing easy.
> 
> Gwen, I love your new pic! Your long hair looks great on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kiwifrau* Just occurred to me...I'm certainly not a health care professional but my sister was having horrible leg pain and they couldn't find anything. Finally put her on a dose of magnesium and she is feeling much better. Could your magnesium levels be checked? Hate that you are having to take the tylenol 3.

EDIT: Just read flyty1's post to you and she sounds spot on....


kiwifrau said:


> I keep returning to the Doctors, but only when the pain becomes unbearable. I do have a stash of Tylenol #3 should I need them. Personally only take them as a last resort.


d to


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, healing energy sent your way. 
Busy bee worker, curry sounds good, and easy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OhIo Joy, hope things work out with the food. Are you only able to use the food from this supply or do donations help?
> Prayers for the wee baby and family too.


Within reason, any and all donation are acceptable. We've received several donations of food items and/or canned goods which have been years out of date and some housed critters or the cans were bulging. Obviously, entirely unusable even if the thoughts behind them were commendable.

Last year, Take Flight received about 12 or 15 frozen turkeys just prior to the holidays. Several were served for Thanksgiving at Elm. Our daughters. spouses, volunteers from our church and from the community in which Elm is located and professional peers of Susan supplied foods, came to help serve and to visit with those who came. Unfortunately, less than 10% of those who signed up to come actually showed up to eat. Regular diners ate turkey and dressing, pies, etc. for days afterwards. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Some folks donated funds for purchasing fresh veggies, etc. that we might have needed, also. We never look a gift horse in the mouth as the old saying goes.

The contract restrictions apply to open solicitation of food donations from the sources also used by our food supplier. That facility may be in deep trouble with several sources or agencies from the county to the federal levels, if rumors, currently floating about the community, are to be believed. The months to come may reveal some surprises to many, including us. as we strive to continue to feed and otherwise support our people.

Please continue to pray for Take Flight, staff, and those who need so much even beyond nutrition.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I read a fantastc idea recently, great for those who participate in providing for trick or treaters. Paint your pumpkin teal and provide little items like litle bouncy balls, thos clip together light up bracelets, and so on. The idea is to avoid food allergies in the little monsters, oops, trick or treating kiddies by supplying other treats. The teal pumpkin lets them know you are providing something other than seeets so that all can enjoy their treats. I am thinking f doing this, if i can and if mossies not an issue, as i will have to sit on the stairs to upstairs out the front.


I have a teal pumpkin, learned this last year. As one who deals weekly with kids whose teeth are full of cavities and who need dental care under anesthesia, I cannot, in good conscience, give out something which will harm their teeth. For the past 20 or so years I have given out kiddy tooth brushes. I am fortunate as I have a pediodontist doctor who orders them for me at his cost, otherwise I couldn't afford them. I have only had one child, about a 5 year old boy, who threw the proffered tooth brush (in wrapping) on the ground, pitched a fit and demanded candy. I told him I was sorry as he carried on, took the toothbrush and told him that since he only wanted candy, he would have to do without. His poor embarrassed mother grabbed him away, calling apologies, as she took him down the street.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

No trick or treaters in my neighbourhood, sad that I no longer get to see all the costumes on the little ones.
I also only bought the best of candies or chocolates, that way if there were any leftovers I too could enjoy them, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I keep returning to the Doctors, but only when the pain becomes unbearable. I do have a stash of Tylenol #3 should I need them. Personally only take them as a last resort.


If the pain is that bad I think you should be looking further at what is the issue.

I see already been suggested. If you are falling over on a regular basis it needs following up- one day you will injure yourself when falling. And avoiding a broken hip or similar is advisable if at all possible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, What a tough week it's been for some of you, the news from Tami re her mother, and Sam too a big worry for his family.
> I've had some sad news from our friend Jan, who takes care of our SIL, her mother has died in England. They've been estranged since the 80s so it's been very hard for her this week.
> I've seen the wonderful topic from Penny, the lady Julie met via KP and its getting great feedback from all over. It's called two kpers finally meet.
> Gwen your photo is lovely, you are a very good looking lady.
> ...


Blow up beds really aren't comfortable are they? And getting up and down from them isn't easy either. Not sleeping well makes it hard to enjoy the days as well. But good that you had some good times with her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Am looking at some older, les expensive areas and have already checked some potential areas further out with Centrelink, to avoid penalties for moving someehere that lowers my chances of finding work, so i am looking close to Seniors and DS and her kids and at a couple of pkaces, that because of age and smallness, are cheap and on ot close to great beach fronts. These are about 20km further away than I am now, but if the car behaves, no problems.


And I suspect that the areas where you are least likely to find work are also the areas where the rent is more affordable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we are back in shorts and t-shirts the last few days! Strange weather all over.


Winter again here. Think we had our maximum around 6 this morning. A nice temperature then but now down by about 4 degrees 6 hours later.
Just looked 21C at 1am, been going down since and now only 11. I know a nice day for you Bonnie but cold here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Winter again here. Think we had our maximum around 6 this morning. A nice temperature then but now down by about 4 degrees 6 hours later.
> Just looked 21C at 1am, been going down since and now only 11. I know a nice day for you Bonnie but cold here.


And I am not exactly warm at around 16C, there is a bit of wind- but at present not raining, just mostly cloudy. Wearing my Gansey to avoid the heater cost!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Winter again here. Think we had our maximum around 6 this morning. A nice temperature then but now down by about 4 degrees 6 hours later.
> Just looked 21C at 1am, been going down since and now only 11. I know a nice day for you Bonnie but cold here.


Thanks Darowil, yes it's been difficult on the blowup bed, so thankful to be back in our large comfy one.
As for weather it's a chilly wind outside today, and is only 15C max. A very up and down spring with snow in South Island keeping it very cool.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am not exactly warm at around 16C, there is a bit of wind- but at present not raining, just mostly cloudy. Wearing my Gansey to avoid the heater cost!


Not as much rain as warned we might get but do have the rain.
My hip feels best when I change positions so had thought of going for a short walk but don't think I will be doing that.
Went and got some Diazepam from Vicky as may be muscular. (She was given some earlier this year for a sore shoulder and I didn't see the point in finding a doctor on Sunday and then buying my own when I could try a few to see if work). Seems to be feeling better.
Have 2 things on tomorrow neither of which I want to miss. A friend from Alice Springs is done for his 50th and is having a lunch tomorrow and then my Monday knitting group is having a third birthday party. I was going to cook a slice but will instead take shop biscuits. Would need to go shopping today and cook the slice and not up to that.
Have the use of my SILs car while they are away- an automatic and my left hip so I can drive that for a while anyway. Wouldn't be able to manage our gears.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Darowil, yes it's been difficult on the blowup bed, so thankful to be back in our large comfy one.
> As for weather it's a chilly wind outside today, and is only 15C max. A very up and down spring with snow in South Island keeping it very cool.


When I was in the South Island 2 years ago in November it was snowing. Weather improved as we went north.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not as much rain as warned we might get but do have the rain.
> My hip feels best when I change positions so had thought of going for a short walk but don't think I will be doing that.
> Went and got some Diazepam from Vicky as may be muscular. (She was given some earlier this year for a sore shoulder and I didn't see the point in finding a doctor on Sunday and then buying my own when I could try a few to see if work). Seems to be feeling better.
> Have 2 things on tomorrow neither of which I want to miss. A friend from Alice Springs is done for his 50th and is having a lunch tomorrow and then my Monday knitting group is having a third birthday party. I was going to cook a slice but will instead take shop biscuits. Would need to go shopping today and cook the slice and not up to that.
> Have the use of my SILs car while they are away- an automatic and my left hip so I can drive that for a while anyway. Wouldn't be able to manage our gears.


Hoping you get to both events tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was in the South Island 2 years ago in November it was snowing. Weather improved as we went north.


It certainly is setting a pattern for very variable. Our best most predictable weather has always been February as the children have to go back to school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly is setting a pattern for very variable. Our best most predictable weather has always been February as the children have to go back to school.


Whereas we would often get really hot weather then- and in the days before air conditioning it was horrid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


Hopefully they grow for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas we would often get really hot weather then- and in the days before air conditioning it was horrid.


The worst it has been, that I can recall, was about 35C for 5 days back about 1999- not my favourite temperatures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully they grow for you


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The worst it has been, that I can recall, was about 35C for 5 days back about 1999- not my favourite temperatures.


Horrid.
We are getting more 40s now- used to be that 100 was really hot now most summers we start to think that is cooler. But at least we don't get the really really long spells of very high temperatures or too much humidity usually. 2 weeks of really high temperatures (high 30s+) is bad for us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am not a doctor, but would bet you have a piece of torn cartilage in your knee, a meniscal tear, or badly worn area of bone which, unfortunately, rarely shows up on ultrasound or X-rays. The cardinal sign is pain and "giving away" of the joint when walking. I suggest you find another orthopod as a consultant and make him sit still and LISTEN to your symptoms. Just a suggestion, but this is one of the problems that is most often mis-diagnosed. Good luck and prayers.


I was thinking that too as that was exactly what happened to me , knee kept giving way and the pain would come and go . Finally got told I had a small tear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, y'all. Just stopping in for a check-in before I get too tired to see what I'm typing. Food items are getting ever more difficult to pull from the clutches of the man in charge of the Mission who pledged to keep up the food support of those folks who were a part of his ministry in this building for a number of years.
> 
> I don't know how much longer he will allow his staff members at my level of contact to continue to share meal stuffs with us. I can only trust that God will continue to work all of this out to His glory. I've told those who share with us as well as my own people that I must trust that He will either multiply the servings we can share out or will direct the excess individuals to other sources for food. Today He did just that; we served about 6 or 8 people less than the numbers served in the last couple of days. We even managed to serve meat sandwiches and not peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for this whole week. Tomorrow we go back to PB&J because I have nothing else. One of my volunteers who regularly takes meals at Elm assured me that there would be problems over the lunches on Saturday. I reminded him that no one is forced to eat whatever we have to share and the lunches are free of charge to them. They can always leave empty-handed, if they choose.
> 
> ...


Do hope the man in charge of the mission realises the error of his ways and decides to fully support the people of his ministry . Especially with winter coming people need a helping hand now and again 
Babies are tough and sometimes surprise everyone with the will to fight . I do hope your friends baby granddaughter surprises everyone


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi London Girl! We miss you and PurpleFi so much, so very glad to see you!


Yes we do!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from mjs, was rather good! :-
> 
> A woman and her daughter were volunteering for an organization that delivers lunches to shut-ins. The daughter was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, walkers and wheelchairs. One day the mother found her daughter staring at a pair of false teeth soaking in a glass. As the mother braced herself for a barrage of questions, the young girl merely turned and whispered "The tooth fairy will never believe this"..


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate thanks for starting another week
> Gwen thanks for the update in Sam hope he continues to improve
> Sonja I hope this coming week is better for you.
> Kathy love the spa set
> ...


Holy cow! I'm glad you made it safely and don't have to turn around and rive back home right away. 
Have fun while you are there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have a wedding to go to tomorrow afternoon in our Botanical Gardens and the forecast is for very strong winds and 90% chance of heavy rain. I hope the weather man got it wrong for the bride and groom's sake. No idea if there is a back up plan for bad weather. Pity it wasnt today... a perfect day, sun, no wind and 25c. I went to playgroup this morning with the "other" GM and Serena. Good fun! This afternoon I got some weeding done and sat outside for a while. :sm11:


I hope that the weather doesn't kick up until after the wedding. Have fun. 
Sounds like a good morning with Serena and the other GM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh! I am so sorry to hear about Sam being in the hospital. Good wishes, positive healing thoughts and prayers his way.


Hi Pat!! Good to see you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending loads of get well wishes to Sam. You are missed, but your subs do an excellent job; we all just want you back breathing easy.
> 
> Gwen, I love your new pic! Your long hair looks great on you.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with your cataract surgery, I am sure you will enjoy much better sight afterwards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


I hope you are able to get rid of the sore throat somehow, not good that it's holding on so long. Good that there is nothing obvious wrong with your knee, but I hope they figure out what's causing the issues before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Adding my hugs and warm thoughts to all who need or want them. Sam, hope you are starting to feel better. Thanks to Heidi and Heather for letting us know.
> 
> ...


Love your wreath, very cute. 
Too bad that your GS didn't make it through medic school, but artillery school should be interesting. When my dad was in the Air Force his first station was Alaska, he drew overseas pay and lived at home with his dad and stepmom. lol I don't think they get overseas pay anymore for Alaska, but won't swear to it. Pats to Lila.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Having been a recipricant of free meals in the past, you do what you can and it is the receivers choice to accept or not, ifhungry enough, most will,
> 
> Prayers for your friend and her family. Hope the wee one comess, survives and goes onto surprise everyone.
> 
> Stuck in waiting game for a number of things, waiting to hear about a job, waiting to sort out last issue for housing bond - that will be sorted next Friday, waiting to view and apply for a number of places, generally waiting for things out of my control.


It's the waiting that's the hardest, nothing you can do to speed it up and it feels like you're living in a holding pattern, very stressful especially since it's out of your control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, What a tough week it's been for some of you, the news from Tami re her mother, and Sam too a big worry for his family.
> I've had some sad news from our friend Jan, who takes care of our SIL, her mother has died in England. They've been estranged since the 80s so it's been very hard for her this week.
> I've seen the wonderful topic from Penny, the lady Julie met via KP and its getting great feedback from all over. It's called two kpers finally meet.
> Gwen your photo is lovely, you are a very good looking lady.
> ...


So sorry for your friend Jan, that would be so hard. 
It is hard when you want to help someone but are really too far away to be able to do much. It's nice though that you were able to just spend time with here, I'm sure she enjoyed that immensely. 
I completely hear you on air mattresses, we have a nice one but after a week of camping, I am always so glad to get back home to my nice comfy bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Horrid.
> We are getting more 40s now- used to be that 100 was really hot now most summers we start to think that is cooler. But at least we don't get the really really long spells of very high temperatures or too much humidity usually. 2 weeks of really high temperatures (high 30s+) is bad for us.


You certainly do get it hotter than we do, normally. Although lately there have been days you were significantly cooler (and windier).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Within reason, any and all donation are acceptable. We've received several donations of food items and/or canned goods which have been years out of date and some housed critters or the cans were bulging. Obviously, entirely unusable even if the thoughts behind them were commendable.
> 
> Last year, Take Flight received about 12 or 15 frozen turkeys just prior to the holidays. Several were served for Thanksgiving at Elm. Our daughters. spouses, volunteers from our church and from the community in which Elm is located and professional peers of Susan supplied foods, came to help serve and to visit with those who came. Unfortunately, less than 10% of those who signed up to come actually showed up to eat. Regular diners ate turkey and dressing, pies, etc. for days afterwards. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


Definitely praying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have a teal pumpkin, learned this last year. As one who deals weekly with kids whose teeth are full of cavities and who need dental care under anesthesia, I cannot, in good conscience, give out something which will harm their teeth. For the past 20 or so years I have given out kiddy tooth brushes. I am fortunate as I have a pediodontist doctor who orders them for me at his cost, otherwise I couldn't afford them. I have only had one child, about a 5 year old boy, who threw the proffered tooth brush (in wrapping) on the ground, pitched a fit and demanded candy. I told him I was sorry as he carried on, took the toothbrush and told him that since he only wanted candy, he would have to do without. His poor embarrassed mother grabbed him away, calling apologies, as she took him down the street.


Oh my, I'm glad his mother was embarrassed by his behavior but why was he allowed to think he could behave that way to begin with? But I guess at about 5, he was probably just really into the whole candy thing and maybe would not normally have behaved that way. 
The toothbrushes are a great idea, and since your doc gets them for you at a good price it's a great thing to do, and they get plenty of candy everywhere else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, have a good night, or for Julie and Fan and anyone else who are not in evening yet, have a good afternoon. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Didn't go to the baby shower. Felt ill. 

Went to Chris and Bondes and Gage hung out there for a while. I hung out with my friend Ange for a bit. Then we left to come home. Would rather sleep in my own bed. 

Ange saw Greg today and told him how I have been so upset lately. Says he loves me. 
But according to him......"basically" him and this girl are girlfriend and boyfriend. Wow. When was he going to tell me. He is still holding my hand. Hugging me and kissing me goodbye and saying....I love you too. He never said.....don't tell Mel. She said I couldn't not tell you. So I don't know if I will act like I know nothing and see when he says something to me. Or if his behavior is still the same as it has been. 

He said I might be making the biggest mistake of my life. I think he just might be.

With that being said I love him so much and 14 yrs is a long time. Hard to walk away from. 

Sorry...pity party....table for one. Lol.???? 
Might check in tomorrow.
Hope I can sleep tonight..call the dr Monday I think I might need something to help me sleep.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

[quote I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will.
I use Activ-on, a roll-on liniment, for muscle cramps. It works in 5 to 10 minutes. Get it at Wal-Mart for about $8.00. StellaK
.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You certainly do get it hotter than we do, normally. Although lately there have been days you were significantly cooler (and windier).


More like autumn here- but without the few pretty leaves we get. But as you all know I prefer this to the heat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad his mother was embarrassed by his behavior but why was he allowed to think he could behave that way to begin with? But I guess at about 5, he was probably just really into the whole candy thing and maybe would not normally have behaved that way.
> The toothbrushes are a great idea, and since your doc gets them for you at a good price it's a great thing to do, and they get plenty of candy everywhere else.


Just the type of thing Maryanne would have done- and she sure should have known it was unacceptable. But seeing more than 5 secs ahead was not one of her strong points. I could talk her through the whole process of what would happen if she behaved in a certain way with her telling me the outcome. And then she would throw a tantrum and wonder why she didn't get what she wanted! As a child and a teenager.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I suspect that the areas where you are least likely to find work are also the areas where the rent is more affordable.


This may sound strange, but am looking beach suburbs around Redcliffe, have 1 to Tuesday in Redcliffe, another Thursday in Margate, 1 suburb over, omly about 20km from where i am and i am looking around Redcliffe for work


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am not exactly warm at around 16C, there is a bit of wind- but at present not raining, just mostly cloudy. Wearing my Gansey to avoid the heater cost!


SEQ in in for cold and storms tomorrow so wearing longs and jacket


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


I picked up some seedlings from garden show last week and will get boxes and potting mix soon to put in. Purple carrot, lerks, lettuce mix, basil and domething else


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love your wreath, very cute.
> Too bad that your GS didn't make it through medic school, but artillery school should be interesting. When my dad was in the Air Force his first station was Alaska, he drew overseas pay and lived at home with his dad and stepmom. lol I don't think they get overseas pay anymore for Alaska, but won't swear to it. Pats to Lila.[/quot
> 
> My brother was up in Alaska twice. Once in Anchorage and the other at Fairbanks. He was secret communications specialist in early 60's so I'm sure he heard some scarey things.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P11 and caught up again,

Am lining up another 2 recipes (or the links) each day until Sam is home. Be fun to see what i can come up with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much Mary and everyone . Glad Mathew enjoyed the pictures of mishka s walk . Tell him she has decided to be a fun loving pup again this week . Running here there and everywhere , doing spins and comical speeches you can't help but cheer up and smile . Had a few visitors this week and they all admired Mathews drawing and said straight away that Mathew caught mishka s character in the drawing
> I'm feeling a lot better today no more sneezes or shivers


Good to hear that you feeling better than you did. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> P11 and caught up again,
> 
> Am lining up another 2 recipes (or the links) each day until Sam is home. Be fun to see what i can come up with.


That sounds good Heather.

Sam if you are reading this I did the Pumpkin and Chicken Slow Cooker dish you posted a couple of weeks ago tonight. Very good- David loved it. He wanted more but I wouldn't let him have much more so we had enough for tomorrow night as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our forecast is for heavy winds and rains as well. At least I'm not going to a wedding. But it is very overcast here- and windy yesterday afternoon. OK now but they are saying more. But you have managed to avoid most of the rain so maybe the dryness will follow you to the Botanical Gardens.


Well the weather stayed dry till about 5 mins after the wedding! So at the gardens it was quite nice and the wedding was lovely. Needed umbrella to get back to the car and then by the time we were at the reception it was pretty constant rain. It got to 22c then by 3pm the temperature dropped to 15c. We have had 5mm rain so far today. The reception was at a cafe type venue along the waterfront. Finger food. I was home again by 6.30pm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I've got a funny hip today. Feels muscular I think. Started feeling funny last night but has short spells of being really bad- can't get down to the floor. Better be better by Thursday- only yesterday I was saying to Brett's father that I am getting up and down of the floor much more easily than I have for a long time!
> Talking of Brett's father he has almost finished putting in the laundry. Will give us plenty more storage space. He will finish next weekend. Might be able to get the tiling and plumbing finished this week. No more washing the dishes in the bath!
> My brother and family return Friday but we are away for the weekend so will return home then.


Oh dear, I hope your hip improves and that it is only muscular. You will be very pleased to have the plumbing finished I am sure. I wish I had more storage in my laundry. Will we get to see photos of these next stages?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm03: Oh dear, just realised with our marvellous Sam the Wren in the health spa, no recipes to begin the week. Therefore I thought I could share a couple of my favourites.
> 
> CHICKEN BANANA CURRY - very yummy
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks for the recipes Heather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Sound advice and thanks, I shall ask and see if my doctor would refer me to a specialist for his/her opinion. Pretty embarrassing when I'm walking along and then I'm suddenly down on the sidewalk (footpath). ????????


I think you should definitely see a specialist. Good luck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope your hip improves and that it is only muscular. You will be very pleased to have the plumbing finished I am sure. I wish I had more storage in my laundry. Will we get to see photos of these next stages?


Yes indeed. But need to wait till next week when the laundry will be almost finished.
Thought we were away next weekend- turns out David and I were wrong it is the weekend after.
Pain much better- moved to my back now though!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


Well done to you! I hope they grow and are successful. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, have a good night, or for Julie and Fan and anyone else who are not in evening yet, have a good afternoon.
> Sweet dreams.


 :sm24: Really is time for bed, here, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> More like autumn here- but without the few pretty leaves we get. But as you all know I prefer this to the heat.


Autumn and spring are definitely my best times- just been so wet here, this time- the paddocks are saturated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> SEQ in in for cold and storms tomorrow so wearing longs and jacket


 :sm24: mmmm, hope no cyclones of note!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I picked up some seedlings from garden show last week and will get boxes and potting mix soon to put in. Purple carrot, lerks, lettuce mix, basil and domething else


I've never encountered purple carrots, I wonder if there is a difference in taste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the weather stayed dry till about 5 mins after the wedding! So at the gardens it was quite nice and the wedding was lovely. Needed umbrella to get back to the car and then by the time we were at the reception it was pretty constant rain. It got to 22c then by 3pm the temperature dropped to 15c. We have had 5mm rain so far today. The reception was at a cafe type venue along the waterfront. Finger food. I was home again by 6.30pm.


That was lucky it held off, I am carrying my umbrella most of the time these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes indeed. But need to wait till next week when the laundry will be almost finished.
> Thought we were away next weekend- turns out David and I were wrong it is the weekend after.
> Pain much better- moved to my back now though!


I wonder if that was because of how you were sitting? Hope it is short lived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done to you! I hope they grow and are successful. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy- far too soon to know if they will sprout!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was lucky it held off, I am carrying my umbrella most of the time these days.


 :sm24: Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Me too.


 :sm24: ( :sm25: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday to note today- Karena who usually just drops in once each Tea Party.

Happy Birthday, if you should chance to see this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karena!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute, Julie have you recovered from your trek to your appointment?


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from mjs, was rather good! :-
> 
> A woman and her daughter were volunteering for an organization that delivers lunches to shut-ins. The daughter was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, walkers and wheelchairs. One day the mother found her daughter staring at a pair of false teeth soaking in a glass. As the mother braced herself for a barrage of questions, the young girl merely turned and whispered "The tooth fairy will never believe this"..


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Better get a doc to check your throat, Kiwifrau. Sore throats are no fun. I hope your legs get better, too.


kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A garden - fun!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mel, the best way to know what is going on is to ask the source. Tell Greg people are telling you things and you want to understand what is true. People love to talk and it may not always be repeated to you correctly. And no matter what, keep your goals in sight and try not to despair. Focus on Gage and yourself! Hugs!



gagesmom said:


> Didn't go to the baby shower. Felt ill.
> 
> Went to Chris and Bondes and Gage hung out there for a while. I hung out with my friend Ange for a bit. Then we left to come home. Would rather sleep in my own bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never encountered purple carrots, I wonder if there is a difference in taste.


Not much difference in taste but best to eat uncooked as the color doesn't keep so well when cooked.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Karena. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Mel, the best way to know what is going on is to ask the source. Tell Greg people are telling you things and you want to understand what is true. People love to talk and it may not always be repeated to you correctly. And no matter what, keep your goals in sight and try not to despair. Focus on Gage and yourself! Hugs!


Good advice, Mel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Karena!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences to you and your family. Blessed that it was peaceful.


tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Cute, Julie have you recovered from your trek to your appointment?


I would say still recovering- Panadol (Tylenol) does not do much to help, but with the Warfarin in my system it is what I am limited to. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A garden - fun!


There's Leek and one other- looking forward to seeing if the leek grows well, I may try to go into production!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Tami so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. A blessing it was peaceful. Gentle hugs and prayer for you and yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much difference in taste but best to eat uncooked as the color doesn't keep so well when cooked.


I imagine they look rather good in salad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Hugs, Tami- end of an era. Glad it was a peaceful passing for her. Let the tears flow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami so sorry to hear the news. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Mel, the best way to know what is going on is to ask the source. Tell Greg people are telling you things and you want to understand what is true. People love to talk and it may not always be repeated to you correctly. And no matter what, keep your goals in sight and try not to despair. Focus on Gage and yourself! Hugs!


Very good advice April . 
Take care Mel ((((hugs )))) to you and Gage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


So sorry to hear your sad news Tami . Even though it was expected it's still hard . 
Glad your mom passed peacefully


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for the update. My prayers for you for comfort will continue as you continue this journey. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry, Tami. Even though you know your Mom is at peace, you still feel the loss. Hugs for you and prayers for you and your family. ♡ 


tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Sorry to hear that Tami, but glad for her that she is at peace. {{{hugs}}} for you and your family, never easy to lose your mother no matter what age you are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Deepest condolences, Tami. I'm glad she went peacefully and may you and yours find comfort in your memories.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Tami, sending you a hug. No matter how expected it is, losing a loved one is a sad time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Tami, I am so sorry for the loss of your Mom. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tami, heartfelt condolences. I'm glad her passing was peaceful, hope you are all able to console one another. Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very good advice April .
> Take care Mel ((((hugs )))) to you and Gage


Thank you April and Sonja. 
I am feeling calm in a way. Almost like I finally know rather than his whole....I don't know....kinda....blah blah. I do expect to hear it from the horses mouth. My big scare right now is seeing him tomorrow at Karate. Do I say something or let him. A friend of both of ours is like.....don't act any different still put your hand out to be held. Still hug and kiss him. If he doesn't say anything it will start to eat at him. 
I don't know what u will do til tomorrow night when I see him. Will not so anything stupid in front of Gage.

Love you all. Thank you again for your love and support❤


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mel, stay strong. Whatever is happening, I'm sure you will do what's best for you and Gage. Love, and hugs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Sending hugs to you and your family. Such a difficult time but thankful for a peaceful passing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine they look rather good in salad.


Very pretty in salad and on vegetable trays. We had some on the vegetable trays at KAP this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very pretty in salad and on vegetable trays. We had some on the vegetable trays at KAP this year.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> [quote I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will.
> I use Activ-on, a roll-on liniment, for muscle cramps. It works in 5 to 10 minutes. Get it at Wal-Mart for about $8.00. StellaK
> .


Hi Stella, how have you been?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just the type of thing Maryanne would have done- and she sure should have known it was unacceptable. But seeing more than 5 secs ahead was not one of her strong points. I could talk her through the whole process of what would happen if she behaved in a certain way with her telling me the outcome. And then she would throw a tantrum and wonder why she didn't get what she wanted! As a child and a teenager.


You do have a point there, Christopher could blow out of nowhere, I guess I was just really lucky that other than one tantrum in the grocery store, he never did it in public, but like Maryanne, he'd know what would happen if he did certain behaviors, even telling me the concequence, then wonder why he was in trouble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Karena, have a wonderful birthday.
Tami, so sorry for the death of your mom. Very glad her death was peaceful. Losing a mom is a hard loss. Remember we are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, take gentle care of yourself. Dual messages are hard to deal with. We love you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your wreath, very cute.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> P11 and caught up again,
> 
> Am lining up another 2 recipes (or the links) each day until Sam is home. Be fun to see what i can come up with.


LOL! I read P11 as Purl 11 and was trying to figure out what you were purling 11 on since there was no other pattern attached, then it dawned on my that it was page, I"m just a little slow today. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the weather stayed dry till about 5 mins after the wedding! So at the gardens it was quite nice and the wedding was lovely. Needed umbrella to get back to the car and then by the time we were at the reception it was pretty constant rain. It got to 22c then by 3pm the temperature dropped to 15c. We have had 5mm rain so far today. The reception was at a cafe type venue along the waterfront. Finger food. I was home again by 6.30pm.


Good that the rain held off, thankfully you were prepared when it did come down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes indeed. But need to wait till next week when the laundry will be almost finished.
> Thought we were away next weekend- turns out David and I were wrong it is the weekend after.
> Pain much better- moved to my back now though!


I hope you don't have anything major going on in your back that is causing the problem, well, anything minor either but hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Really is time for bed, here, now!


LOL! Good morning Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never encountered purple carrots, I wonder if there is a difference in taste.


I've had purple and red carrots, they aren't much different tastewise than regular carrots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note today- Karena who usually just drops in once each Tea Party.
> 
> Happy Birthday, if you should chance to see this.


Happy Birthday Karena!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Mel, the best way to know what is going on is to ask the source. Tell Greg people are telling you things and you want to understand what is true. People love to talk and it may not always be repeated to you correctly. And no matter what, keep your goals in sight and try not to despair. Focus on Gage and yourself! Hugs!


Very true, good advice. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sincere condolences to you and family Tami.
Regarding purple carrots, apparently they were purple originally but the Dutch decided to create an orange one to recognise the King William of Orange.
Not sure if this is true, but am sure our friend Google will know.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

My condolences, Tami. Glad it was peaceful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


I'm so sorry Tami, but she's at peace and no longer in pain or discomfort of any kind. It's never easy, even when we know it's coming, keeping you all in hugs, thoughts, and prayers. 
{{{{{HUGS!!!}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's Leek and one other- looking forward to seeing if the leek grows well, I may try to go into production!


As long as you have a leeky garden, not a leeky house. LOL! I know, lame joke. lolol
I need to pick up a leek or two though, the one lady that had them at the farmers market wanted way too much, I'll grow some next year.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I was on the money re purple carrots, worth a look about their history.
We have Labour weekend coming up, so that's the time we go and buy our summer veg plants. Can't wait to get them growing for fresh eating again.
The plan is for big grafted tomatoes, dwarf beans, silver beet, spinach, Chinese bok Choy, lettuce, spring onions.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've gotten a couple of pumpkins baked and cooling but need to get the flesh scraped loose and mashed for freezer storage and then to start something with chicken and rice for supper soon. I've enjoyed the free moments to catch up this early in the new week. Y'all take care and perhaps I can make it back later. TTYL, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Good morning Julie.


 :sm24: Thanks KayeJo- it's quite a nice morning, I can feel the warmth of the sun on my shoulder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've had purple and red carrots, they aren't much different tastewise than regular carrots.


 :sm24: good to know- I don't go out of my way to grow them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As long as you have a leeky garden, not a leeky house. LOL! I know, lame joke. lolol
> I need to pick up a leek or two though, the one lady that had them at the farmers market wanted way too much, I'll grow some next year.


They are about my all time favourite vegetable. But they come at a fearsome price.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Mel, the best way to know what is going on is to ask the source. Tell Greg people are telling you things and you want to understand what is true. People love to talk and it may not always be repeated to you correctly. And no matter what, keep your goals in sight and try not to despair. Focus on Gage and yourself! Hugs!


Great advice here Mel. You do need to take great care of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


My deepest condolences to you and all who knew and cared for your Mom. You remain in my prayers at this hard time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the weather stayed dry till about 5 mins after the wedding! So at the gardens it was quite nice and the wedding was lovely. Needed umbrella to get back to the car and then by the time we were at the reception it was pretty constant rain. It got to 22c then by 3pm the temperature dropped to 15c. We have had 5mm rain so far today. The reception was at a cafe type venue along the waterfront. Finger food. I was home again by 6.30pm.


Glad you had a nice time at the wedding Cathy and that the weather cooperated 
Saw your lovely pictures on FB . Serena sure looks busy , the two older children did not look so busy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are about my all time favourite vegetable. But they come at a fearsome price.


And they are very cheap here at the moment .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just here for a quick check in; don't think I've ever eaten leeks unless I did so in a soup or something and didn't know it. Can you describe how they taste? TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just here for a quick check in; don't think I've ever eaten leeks unless I did so in a soup or something and didn't know it. Can you describe how they taste? TTYL


Mild onions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And they are very cheap here at the moment .


 :sm24: Lucky you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Mild onions.


Just what I was about to say!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Sorry for you all and what you are now facing. But pleased for you all that it was a peaceful passing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Lucky you!


Most of the vegtables are very cheap at the moment . Just bought a load yesterday planing on making soups and a couple of quiches


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you don't have anything major going on in your back that is causing the problem, well, anything minor either but hopefully it's an easy fix.


Seems a bit better today- see how it goes as the day goes on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Blow up beds really aren't comfortable are they? And getting up and down from them isn't easy either. Not sleeping well makes it hard to enjoy the days as well. But good that you had some good times with her


I have one. Thought I would use it for extra guests. I slept on it a couple of times and didn't really mind it except that every time I rolled over, it squeaked which drove me crazy....so I guess it did my guests too. There must be something I can put on it to stop the squeak. I think I'll try a mattress pad and see if that works.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Sincere condolences to you and family Tami.
> Regarding purple carrots, apparently they were purple originally but the Dutch decided to create an orange one to recognise the King William of Orange.
> Not sure if this is true, but am sure our friend Google will know.


My guys researched the carrots and found the same story about growing orange carrots to honor a king.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Darowil, yes it's been difficult on the blowup bed, so thankful to be back in our large comfy one.
> As for weather it's a chilly wind outside today, and is only 15C max. A very up and down spring with snow in South Island keeping it very cool.


We're usually receiving temperatures like you but what a big surprise. Today it was 24c but threatened rain. We had a light rain shower but nothing to keep us inside. I can't believe this weather for the middle of October. I just hope it continues....fat chance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not as much rain as warned we might get but do have the rain.
> My hip feels best when I change positions so had thought of going for a short walk but don't think I will be doing that.
> Went and got some Diazepam from Vicky as may be muscular. (She was given some earlier this year for a sore shoulder and I didn't see the point in finding a doctor on Sunday and then buying my own when I could try a few to see if work). Seems to be feeling better.
> Have 2 things on tomorrow neither of which I want to miss. A friend from Alice Springs is done for his 50th and is having a lunch tomorrow and then my Monday knitting group is having a third birthday party. I was going to cook a slice but will instead take shop biscuits. Would need to go shopping today and cook the slice and not up to that.
> Have the use of my SILs car while they are away- an automatic and my left hip so I can drive that for a while anyway. Wouldn't be able to manage our gears.


Glad the diazepam helped with the hip pain. Maybe I should try it for my back. It's been kicking up a storm in bed lately.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Most of the vegtables are very cheap at the moment . Just bought a load yesterday planing on making soups and a couple of quiches


Sounds good. Soups are filling meals and warm you up on those cooler days. My DH makes a wonderful beef stew. Matthew won't eat soups because he believes he should not drink his meals. Silly guy. He never has taken a liking to soups or tomato based sauces except pizza sauce.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have one. Thought I would use it for extra guests. I slept on it a couple of times and didn't really mind it except that every time I rolled over, it squeaked which drove me crazy....so I guess it did my guests too. There must be something I can put on it to stop the squeak. I think I'll try a mattress pad and see if that works.


My recent experience was awful, the bed was only about 6 inches high on a concrete floor with very thin carpet. It didn't have blankets just an old chenille bedspread, and a quilt which I made a few years ago and sent her. It was very cold also, and really hard to get up off. I am reasonably fit, but this was very difficult to get momentum to lift my self off it. 
You really do need to have a good thick padding on the top of it to cushion against the rippled surface. I offered to buy her a topper pad but she refused so I just had to hang in there and suffer in silence, didn't wish to hurt her feelings and hospitality.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have nine little pots of seeds started- hope they sprout- lettuce, 2 thyme, celery, Parsley, Eggplant, Spring Onion, are what I can remember. I need to get some more pots to grow them on, and potting mix.(if they sprout)


Good luck with your seeds, Julie. I didn't realize you had space for a garden. Good for you. I never had much luck starting seeds. They always got the wilt. My mom was the greatest. She would save seeds every year and start from scratch. Her veggies were so good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> We're usually receiving temperatures like you but what a big surprise. Today it was 24c but threatened rain. We had a light rain shower but nothing to keep us inside. I can't believe this weather for the middle of October. I just hope it continues....fat chance.


It is damp and mild today. Tomorrow is suppose to be mid 80's and then another big drop in temperature for the rest of the week. Friday I get to spend the evening watching little Noah who is almost 5 months old. I will take my knitting along and entertain myself when he goes to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Most of the vegtables are very cheap at the moment . Just bought a load yesterday planing on making soups and a couple of quiches


Sounds really great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't go to the baby shower. Felt ill.
> 
> Went to Chris and Bondes and Gage hung out there for a while. I hung out with my friend Ange for a bit. Then we left to come home. Would rather sleep in my own bed.
> 
> ...


Mel, I am so sorry you're going through this. Maybe Greg is going through a midlife crisis like many men seem to do. They go off on a tangent and then realize what is truly important in their life. Hopefully he will come to realize how much you and Gage mean to him. SEnding hugs for you and Gage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> [quote I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will.
> I use Activ-on, a roll-on liniment, for muscle cramps. It works in 5 to 10 minutes. Get it at Wal-Mart for about $8.00. StellaK
> .


Sorry to hear this. I did read somewhere that muscle cramps are sometimes caused because of dehydration. Maybe drinking some extra water will help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I picked up some seedlings from garden show last week and will get boxes and potting mix soon to put in. Purple carrot, lerks, lettuce mix, basil and domething else


You're making me jealous. I have to wait 7 months to do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good luck with your seeds, Julie. I didn't realize you had space for a garden. Good for you. I never had much luck starting seeds. They always got the wilt. My mom was the greatest. She would save seeds every year and start from scratch. Her veggies were so good.


 :sm24: Likewise my Mum was a brilliant gardener. Too early yet to say how the seeds will work out. My problem more often is over a hundred of one variety, not wanting to bin them, and ending up with so little space left over. The amount of garden I have is how I can get away with not walking Ringo- he toddles around his patch every day, often in pursuit of cats, also chasing away the birds who dare to encroach.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds good Heather.
> 
> Sam if you are reading this I did the Pumpkin and Chicken Slow Cooker dish you posted a couple of weeks ago tonight. Very good- David loved it. He wanted more but I wouldn't let him have much more so we had enough for tomorrow night as well.


Did I tell you that I did Sam's Hawaiian pork chop slow cooker recipe? It was very good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the weather stayed dry till about 5 mins after the wedding! So at the gardens it was quite nice and the wedding was lovely. Needed umbrella to get back to the car and then by the time we were at the reception it was pretty constant rain. It got to 22c then by 3pm the temperature dropped to 15c. We have had 5mm rain so far today. The reception was at a cafe type venue along the waterfront. Finger food. I was home again by 6.30pm.


Glad the rain held off until after the ceremony.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Karena!


From me too. Hope you've had a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Sending my condolences, Tami.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are about my all time favourite vegetable. But they come at a fearsome price.


They're costly here too but this week, they were on sale and I bought a bundle to make leek soup. Will do that tomorrow or slice them up for the freezer. Made chicken noodle soup today so maybe will wait a couple of days before making more soup. I just love to make soup.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just watching Dancing with the Stars and am feeling teary-eyed. My DH and I used to dance a lot and when I see the dancers, it brings back such memories.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> My recent experience was awful, the bed was only about 6 inches high on a concrete floor with very thin carpet. It didn't have blankets just an old chenille bedspread, and a quilt which I made a few years ago and sent her. It was very cold also, and really hard to get up off. I am reasonably fit, but this was very difficult to get momentum to lift my self off it.
> You really do need to have a good thick padding on the top of it to cushion against the rippled surface. I offered to buy her a topper pad but she refused so I just had to hang in there and suffer in silence, didn't wish to hurt her feelings and hospitality.


I must say mine isn't like that. It's about 16-20" off the floor. I did have it on carpet so it was insulated against the cold. I think though that if I have company, I will use it rather than giving it to them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone had any more news about Sam? I hope no news is good news. I do worry about him.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you are able to get rid of the sore throat somehow, not good that it's holding on so long. Good that there is nothing obvious wrong with your knee, but I hope they figure out what's causing the issues before you hurt yourself.


Ha! Ha! My throat is nearly better, have a feeling the Gleuhwein helped ???? 
Exactly why I keep going to the doctors as I sure don't want to fall in my old age, don't worry though I am really watching myself and when I feel something is wrong I always go to the doctor.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

StellaK said:


> [quote I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will.
> I use Activ-on, a roll-on liniment, for muscle cramps. It works in 5 to 10 minutes. Get it at Wal-Mart for about $8.00. StellaK
> .


Try Vicks Vapor rub, works wonders for myself and several of my friends. Buy the original Vicks, not the knock off brands though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Condolences to you and your family.
Kiwifrau


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up-to-date, just finished ironing the drapes in my LR/DR now they are hanging much better. Have bought white sheer drapes to go in between the main drapes am very pleased with how they look. Never wanted any drapes when I moved in here 3 years this coming Dec, but looked unfinished so bought the heavy ones to hang each side of each window, now with the shears it really looks lovely. Well I think so at least, lol!

I'm also wondering if anyone has heard how Sam is doing, do hope that he is improving and soon home again and return to KTP, he is missed.

Lucky to all of you down-under, Summer is on its way and just talking about starting your vege and herb seeds off makes me realize our Winter is just around the corner, Boo Hoo! 

Night all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam sorry to read that you are having breathing problems again, here's hoping that you will be up and about early next week. You are missed by all at the KTP.
> I'm so far behind have to return to last weeks to catch-up, oh no excuse really only that I just didn't have the energy.
> Have the worst sore throat I've ever had, just won't go away. Have tried all kinds of home remedies nothing is working.
> Tonight I'm going to try a "Gluehwein", hate to waste my good red wine but honestly I have to just try.
> ...


Well, I am glad there is nothing wrong. But if you are having pain, and your knee is collapsing, there must be something. Could it be sciatica? That is the way mine first started many years ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we are back in shorts and t-shirts the last few days! Strange weather all over.


It's been rather warm here, also. To be 81 °F the next 2 days, then to 69 the next. Yuck. Just looked at the forecast for mom's visitation 62°F and 100% precipitation. Funeral will be 58°F and 60% precipitation. That will not be good for my niece with Scleraderma. She could also use some prayers. She is younger than my DD and is getting worse. Her lungs now look like spider webs, and her feet were almost as purple as mom's were yesterday as she was getting closer to passing. DB said she is very tiny now, and loosing more weight.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am glad there is nothing wrong. But if you are having pain, and your knee is collapsing, there must be something. Could it be sciatica? That is the way mine first started many years ago.


Next up will be a MRI I think that's what the doctor called it as nothing showed up in the X-Rays or Ultrasound, she is really doing everything any doctor can do for me so I have to trust her. If my knee goes out again I have to go straight to ER as this way they can take an X-Ray or whatever, then perhaps they can see what's causing the problem.

As the saying goes " Old ages ain't for Sissies".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been rather warm here, also. To be 81 °F the next 2 days, then to 69 the next. Yuck. Just looked at the forecast for mom's visitation 62°F and 100% precipitation. Funeral will be 58°F and 60% precipitation. That will not be good for my niece with Scleraderma. She could also use some prayers. She is younger than my DD and is getting worse. Her lungs now look like spider webs, and her feet were almost as purple as mom's were yesterday as she was getting closer to passing. DB said she is very tiny now, and loosing more weight.


 Blessings to your niece. So hard to hear this about someone so young.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They're costly here too but this week, they were on sale and I bought a bundle to make leek soup. Will do that tomorrow or slice them up for the freezer. Made chicken noodle soup today so maybe will wait a couple of days before making more soup. I just love to make soup.


 :sm24: soup really warms one up- I love a good cold soup like Gazpacho too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't go to the baby shower. Felt ill.
> 
> Went to Chris and Bondes and Gage hung out there for a while. I hung out with my friend Ange for a bit. Then we left to come home. Would rather sleep in my own bed.
> 
> ...


Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've gotten a couple of pumpkins baked and cooling but need to get the flesh scraped loose and mashed for freezer storage and then to start something with chicken and rice for supper soon. I've enjoyed the free moments to catch up this early in the new week. Y'all take care and perhaps I can make it back later. TTYL, I hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hi Joy, if I'm using it for pie, eventually, will freezing the cooked pumpkin work just fine or would canning it be better? I know you or Bonnie will know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks KayeJo- it's quite a nice morning, I can feel the warmth of the sun on my shoulder.


With the spring you and Aussie have been having, sun on your shoulder is a great thing. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes indeed. But need to wait till next week when the laundry will be almost finished.
> Thought we were away next weekend- turns out David and I were wrong it is the weekend after.
> Pain much better- moved to my back now though!


Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are about my all time favourite vegetable. But they come at a fearsome price.


They are usually pretty inexpensive here at the grocer and even better priced at the farmers market, but I didn't find very many this year at the farmers market so will have to resort to buying at the grocery store, next year I'm going to grow some along with parsnips.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never encountered purple carrots, I wonder if there is a difference in taste.


If I am remembering correctly from KAP, Mary and Matthew had purple carrots on the veggie trays. Yummy! My SIL grew several different varieties of carrots this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note today- Karena who usually just drops in once each Tea Party.
> 
> Happy Birthday, if you should chance to see this.


Happy Birthday Karena!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Better get a doc to check your throat, Kiwifrau. Sore throats are no fun. I hope your legs get better, too.


And it might be strep, so you don't want to let it go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems a bit better today- see how it goes as the day goes on.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences to you and your family. Blessed that it was peaceful.


Thank you, Gwen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Tami so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. A blessing it was peaceful. Gentle hugs and prayer for you and yours.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have one. Thought I would use it for extra guests. I slept on it a couple of times and didn't really mind it except that every time I rolled over, it squeaked which drove me crazy....so I guess it did my guests too. There must be something I can put on it to stop the squeak. I think I'll try a mattress pad and see if that works.


A mattress pad might work, mine doesn't squeak thankfully, and ours is about 18 inches high, my neighbor has one that she bought for the girls and they set it up in the living room for watching tv in front of the sofa and it's like 2 feet or more high, pretty cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With the spring you and Aussie have been having, sun on your shoulder is a great thing. :sm24:


 :sm24: It sure is! Been a pleasant day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are usually pretty inexpensive here at the grocer and even better priced at the farmers market, but I didn't find very many this year at the farmers market so will have to resort to buying at the grocery store, next year I'm going to grow some along with parsnips.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami so sorry to hear the news. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


Thank you Mel


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My recent experience was awful, the bed was only about 6 inches high on a concrete floor with very thin carpet. It didn't have blankets just an old chenille bedspread, and a quilt which I made a few years ago and sent her. It was very cold also, and really hard to get up off. I am reasonably fit, but this was very difficult to get momentum to lift my self off it.
> You really do need to have a good thick padding on the top of it to cushion against the rippled surface. I offered to buy her a topper pad but she refused so I just had to hang in there and suffer in silence, didn't wish to hurt her feelings and hospitality.


I was just thinking since you and liz have me thinking, that one of those waffle pads that you put on a regular mattress then a mattress pad on top of that might be a great idea, and make the rolling around on it when ever David moves, not so bad. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If I am remembering correctly from KAP, Mary and Matthew had purple carrots on the veggie trays. Yummy! My SIL grew several different varieties of carrots this year.


Yes Mary mentioned that she had some at KAP


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news Tami . Even though it was expected it's still hard .
> Glad your mom passed peacefully


Thank you Sonja.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the update. My prayers for you for comfort will continue as you continue this journey. Peace to you and yours.


Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, meant to comment on leeks. I'd never had them until a few years ago, and now love them though they can be a bit pricey (run about $1 each, sold in bunches of three). DD has a soup she makes and leeks are crucial--substituting another kind of onion is just not the same! I wish we had a garden space. I'd love to try growing some.

We went out to the buffet for supper, and a couple of teenagers got caught...seems they snuck in (so got the dine but did not succeed at the dash). I felt embarrassed for them but hope they learn a good lesson--stealing anything is not the way to go! I don't know how it turned out, as they still sat there as we left, but I can imagine their parents won't be happy.

DD has settled in with her furry charges and will pet/house sit for another week. She's been there before so knows the critters already, which is good.

Anxious for news of dear Sam. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am sorry, Tami. Even though you know your Mom is at peace, you still feel the loss. Hugs for you and prayers for you and your family. ♡


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is damp and mild today. Tomorrow is suppose to be mid 80's and then another big drop in temperature for the rest of the week. Friday I get to spend the evening watching little Noah who is almost 5 months old. I will take my knitting along and entertain myself when he goes to sleep.


David said he's bringing the colder weather with him when he goes that way, or it may be just ahead of him. 
What fun, I hope you and Noah have a great time together. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Joy, if I'm using it for pie, eventually, will freezing the cooked pumpkin work just fine or would canning it be better? I know you or Bonnie will know.


I've frozen pumpkin and it worked fine.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Joy, if I'm using it for pie, eventually, will freezing the cooked pumpkin work just fine or would canning it be better? I know you or Bonnie will know.


I've been freezing pumpkin in ''pie-sized'' batches for decades, Kaye, without problems using it just like a can of bought pumpkin, after thawing in fridge in a container--in case the bag has been punctured while in the freezer. Then use as directed in recipe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm just watching Dancing with the Stars and am feeling teary-eyed. My DH and I used to dance a lot and when I see the dancers, it brings back such memories.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Ha! My throat is nearly better, have a feeling the Gleuhwein helped ????
> Exactly why I keep going to the doctors as I sure don't want to fall in my old age, don't worry though I am really watching myself and when I feel something is wrong I always go to the doctor.


So glad your throat is better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: soup really warms one up- I love a good cold soup like Gazpacho too.


We had Chicken Enchilada Soup for dinner tonight. 
No recipe, I opened the package of Cugino's soup mix, added frozen veggies, chicken, and a jalapeno and called it dinner, but it's really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm just watching Dancing with the Stars and am feeling teary-eyed. My DH and I used to dance a lot and when I see the dancers, it brings back such memories.


It's bittersweet to have wonderful memories that make us sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Next up will be a MRI I think that's what the doctor called it as nothing showed up in the X-Rays or Ultrasound, she is really doing everything any doctor can do for me so I have to trust her. If my knee goes out again I have to go straight to ER as this way they can take an X-Ray or whatever, then perhaps they can see what's causing the problem.
> 
> As the saying goes " Old ages ain't for Sissies".


I am glad you have a good dr. that is willing to keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Ha! My throat is nearly better, have a feeling the Gleuhwein helped ????
> Exactly why I keep going to the doctors as I sure don't want to fall in my old age, don't worry though I am really watching myself and when I feel something is wrong I always go to the doctor.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Mary mentioned that she had some at KAP


I just saw that! Glad she remembered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've frozen pumpkin and it worked fine.


Oh awesome, thank you. I will do that tomorrow probably, after I finish cooking down the tomatoes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, meant to comment on leeks. I'd never had them until a few years ago, and now love them though they can be a bit pricey (run about $1 each, sold in bunches of three). DD has a soup she makes and leeks are crucial--substituting another kind of onion is just not the same! I wish we had a garden space. I'd love to try growing some.
> 
> We went out to the buffet for supper, and a couple of teenagers got caught...seems they snuck in (so got the dine but did not succeed at the dash). I felt embarrassed for them but hope they learn a good lesson--stealing anything is not the way to go! I don't know how it turned out, as they still sat there as we left, but I can imagine their parents won't be happy.
> 
> ...


Could you try growing the leeks in a big pot?

Hope the teens learned their lesson.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy for your DN, an awful disease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fabulous! Thank you, I may buy a couple more next weekend at the farmers market while prices are so good then and just get them cooked and frozen, we love pumpkin pie all year long. Yum!

This was supposed to be in response to Joy's post, but somehow I didn't get in there. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had Chicken Enchilada Soup for dinner tonight.
> No recipe, I opened the package of Cugino's soup mix, added frozen veggies, chicken, and a jalapeno and called it dinner, but it's really good.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hugs.
Sam, hope you are healing and able to leave "spa" tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the sympathy and prayers. I started thanking each of you, but didn't want to take up too many pages of the TP. Visitation is Thursday, funeral on Friday. One niece is having outpatient surgery on Wednesday, so we are waiting a bit longer to have it. DGS is going to Washington, DC on Wednesday to Friday night late, and will miss it. I had already told my brothers about the school trip. We all agreed that he should not miss it, as he would never have the opportunity to go with his class again, though he may get to go at a later time, it just wouldn't be the same. Besides the amount of money that had already been paid for him to go, and the extras in clothes, ect that he had to have for the trip. He paid his respects last Sunday, by visiting while mom was still alive, and that says a lot to me for a 13 year old.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Condolences to your family, Tami.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Condolences to your family, Tami.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all so much for the sympathy and prayers. I started thanking each of you, but didn't want to take up too many pages of the TP. Visitation is Thursday, funeral on Friday. One niece is having outpatient surgery on Wednesday, so we are waiting a bit longer to have it. DGS is going to Washington, DC on Wednesday to Friday night late, and will miss it. I had already told my brothers about the school trip. We all agreed that he should not miss it, as he would never have the opportunity to go with his class again, though he may get to go at a later time, it just wouldn't be the same. Besides the amount of money that had already been paid for him to go, and the extras in clothes, ect that he had to have for the trip. He paid his respects last Sunday, by visiting while mom was still alive, and that says a lot to me for a 13 year old.


I agree, he should go with his class. I hope your nieces surgery goes well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re the air bed toppers, that's a great idea. I have one on each of our guest beds and the Queen size bed in the man cave.They are little squares filled with pillow polyester fluff stuffing, on a fitted sheet type base and work very well, and are quite comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: mmmm, hope no cyclones of note!


 :sm01: Anything stronger than a cat 2 has me headed for the seniors with furbaby. Their place is less than 15 years old and built to cyclone standards. Otherwise i am prepared for power outages with gas cooker and container candles and basic food supplies, including 10 lt bottled water. I also have a portable power pack for phone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never encountered purple carrots, I wonder if there is a difference in taste.


No, no difference in taste, apparently carrots used to be purple bug were modified to orange ocer time. The purpkes are usually heirloom stock


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Not much difference in taste but best to eat uncooked as the color doesn't keep so well when cooked.


If i get these to grow, am planning to juice them and enjoy purple carrot juice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm01: Anything stronger than a cat 2 has me headed for the seniors with furbaby. Their place is less than 15 years old and built to cyclone standards. Otherwise i am prepared for power outages with gas cooker and container candles and basic food supplies, including 10 lt bottled water. I also have a portable power pack for phone.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, no difference in taste, apparently carrots used to be purple bug were modified to orange ocer time. The purpkes are usually heirloom stock


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


{Hugs} to you and your family in this time of grief. We will be here to listen as you want to talk,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's Leek and one other- looking forward to seeing if the leek grows well, I may try to go into production!


Be interesting to see how we both go with our leeks


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I read P11 as Purl 11 and was trying to figure out what you were purling 11 on since there was no other pattern attached, then it dawned on my that it was page, I"m just a little slow today. :sm16:


 :sm01: Hello Kaye


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have one. Thought I would use it for extra guests. I slept on it a couple of times and didn't really mind it except that every time I rolled over, it squeaked which drove me crazy....so I guess it did my guests too. There must be something I can put on it to stop the squeak. I think I'll try a mattress pad and see if that works.


Interesting, i have 1 i use for camping and 1st few nights when moving. It has inbuilt pump so can adjust pressure until i get comfortable support.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Could you try growing the leeks in a big pot?
> 
> Hope the teens learned their lesson.


I have tried. It just gets too hot in summer and not enough light in winter. :sm03:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


Wow that looks super, well done you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It is my first crocheted blanket I've made. Can see some things I will have to figure out before doing another one but I'm happy with it. Beginners can't be to choosie ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Fran


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Now I need to get caught up reading the tea party before you get ahead of me to far ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


 :sm24: Wonderful!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P21 and caught up. Went to knit and natter this morning and dropped furbaby off to seniors and this place had a viewing for new tennents today. 

First recipe is my own pie recipe, quantities are for 2 pies only as i cook for 1.

1 sheet puff pastry with 2 large circles and 2 smalker circles cut to fit large muffin mold.
150g premium beef mince
1 small onion finely diced
Mixed herb seasoning
Spices you like, i tend to used a mix of hot and not hot, use pinches only
Gravy powder
Butter for frying
Water - 1cup or so
1/2 cup finely diced veg such as carrot, potatoe, pumpkin (optional additions)
Corn kernals, peas and so on

Fry onion in butter, adding good pinch of mixed herbs and spices. 
When onion golden, add mince, breaking up any lumps that form.
When mince is almost cooked, add water and any veg. Bring to boil then drop temp to fast simmer until veg are cooked.
Add gravy powder and let thicken, removing from heat now.

Heat oven until hot, 220c

Using a large muffin mold, line 2 with the larger circles of pastry.
3/4 fill with mince mix and top eith smaller circle of pastry
Seal edges. Bake in hot oven for about 20 minutes or until pastry golden.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Try 2, P21, all caught up. Time for recipes

Recipe 1, for those who love salted caramel. I make it easy, no risk of burnt me or burnt ingrediants. 

1tsp of salt per 1 cup of caramel sauce.

Pour your favorite caramel sauce into a glass jug and heat gently in microwave until runny. Stir through the salt. Pour into a bottle clearly labelled as salty caramel.

Quick, easy and yummy. I use a level tea spoon of salt and sprinkle evenly across top of jug before mixinf it in well. This amount gives a nice flavour while not being too salty. 

Next recipe in above post


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Be back later, time to pick up furbaby from Seniors


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally caught up .
Sorry to hear of your Moms passing Tami prayers for you and your family.
Mel I'm praying for you to as you go through this struggle . Please know we are here for you!
Sam praying you are daily getting better . 
Well I better fly off to bed as it is 12:55 am need the sleep Blessings everyone ,see you on the bright side ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popping in again to say I haven't heard from Heidi all weekend so must assume that no news is good news and she had said Sam would remain in "spa" for the weekend at least. Will try to give her a call tomorrow. 

Bubba Love the blanket is adorable. I love the different angles the teddy bears are in. 

Take care everyone. Headed to bed. TTYl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: soup really warms one up- I love a good cold soup like Gazpacho too.


And does that warm you up nicely too? :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


Thats a lovely one- very personal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sounds good. Soups are filling meals and warm you up on those cooler days. My DH makes a wonderful beef stew. Matthew won't eat soups because he believes he should not drink his meals. Silly guy. He never has taken a liking to soups or tomato based sauces except pizza sauce.


I make thick chunky chicken which i call soup and youngest says it's a stew so now it's stoup :sm02:
I think I agree with Mathew I'm not keen on soup has to have all the chunks in it . I like pea and ham soup but it has to have big chunks of ham in it and a dollop of Swedish mustard


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


It's gorgeous Jackie I saw something similar to this over on main a while back but without the name on and saved the image as I'm hoping to workout how to make it . Yours is lovely well done


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Tami so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. A blessing it was peaceful. Gentle hugs and prayer for you and yours.


From me too. My condolences and hugs to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time at the wedding Cathy and that the weather cooperated
> Saw your lovely pictures on FB . Serena sure looks busy , the two older children did not look so busy ????


 :sm24: LOL. We did get busy soon after though. They had a music time inside so we went in and boogied with the best of them to toddler songs. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: LOL. We did get busy soon after though. They had a music time inside so we went in and boogied with the best of them to toddler songs. LOL


Now pictures of that I would like to have seen :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Be interesting to see how we both go with our leeks


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


What fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And does that warm you up nicely too? :sm02:


No the purpose of that one is just refreshment on a hot night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm just watching Dancing with the Stars and am feeling teary-eyed. My DH and I used to dance a lot and when I see the dancers, it brings back such memories.


Aaaw I really like that show too. Good memories for you though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


Oh my goodness, that is fantastic. Just adorable. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now pictures of that I would like to have seen :sm02:


 :sm24: None taken that I know of... LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


That's fabulous!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Bubba! So cute!!


Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, I hope they are treating you and feeding you well. Keep on the road to recovery! I bet the kitties are missing you! - april


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


So sorry to hear that, but it is good to know that she had a peaceful end. No doubt the next few days will be very busy for you, but, soon, I hope you will have time to enjoy all the wonderful memories she has left you with.

Thinking of you

Chris


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been rather warm here, also. To be 81 °F the next 2 days, then to 69 the next. Yuck. Just looked at the forecast for mom's visitation 62°F and 100% precipitation. Funeral will be 58°F and 60% precipitation. That will not be good for my niece with Scleraderma. She could also use some prayers. She is younger than my DD and is getting worse. Her lungs now look like spider webs, and her feet were almost as purple as mom's were yesterday as she was getting closer to passing. DB said she is very tiny now, and loosing more weight.


Sending prayers for your niece. Such sad news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was just thinking since you and liz have me thinking, that one of those waffle pads that you put on a regular mattress then a mattress pad on top of that might be a great idea, and make the rolling around on it when ever David moves, not so bad. lol


Good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


Very nice keepsake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> P21 and caught up. Went to knit and natter this morning and dropped furbaby off to seniors and this place had a viewing for new tennents today.
> 
> First recipe is my own pie recipe, quantities are for 2 pies only as i cook for 1.
> 
> ...


Sounds so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm01: Hello Kaye


Waving at you!! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


That's adorable, what a lovely treasure you have made.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now pictures of that I would like to have seen :sm02:


 :sm09: Me too!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for the nice comments on my blanket. Now to find a short project . Than on to my daughters requests.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I, also, think that says a great deal about DGS's character. You must be very proud of him.
Jackie, adorable blanket.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Here I am, miles behind as usual and trying to catch up. I have been reading as and when I can but have not been posting much. 
Sam - I'm so sorry to hear you're back in the spa. Thanks to Heather for letting us know. Please listen to your doctors and daughters and do as you're told! We need you back in the pink as soon as possible. Sending you lots of healing thoughts from across the pond.
Kate thanks for stepping in and starting the Tea Party off this week.
Tami - condolences to you and your family on the loss of your Mom.
Lots of other comments I should be making but CRAFT strikes again!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end. 

Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes. 

Trying to keep my mind busy today. Works for a moment and then back to thinking and wondering and worrying. 

Tonight is Karate and my stomach is upset. I hope I can get through it with out being sick. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Called Heidi but no answer so left a message. Will let folks know about Sam if and when I hear anything.

DH and I went and did early voting today. Too bad there isn't a button to push on your tv now to eliminate any more campaigning ads; so sick of them. I love having the option to vote early; lines shorter. 

When we got home I finished hand washing some pots & pans, unloaded and loaded the dishwasher. DH is had a friend come over and help him move the kitchen island (top is granite about 3 ft x 4 ft and very heavy). He's now going to scrub the floor, do a little touch up and dry it very, very well then poly the floor. Guess I won't be cooking for a day or so. (Now that's a perk for sure!) Take out, anyone?

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Pity you weren't able to see the doctor sooner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Good luck Mel . You can do it . If you want I can come over and knock some sense into Greg , might take a while as he is a man and they are not known for having the good sense to know what is best for them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called Heidi but no answer so left a message. Will let folks know about Sam if and when I hear anything.
> 
> DH and I went and did early voting today. Too bad there isn't a button to push on your tv now to eliminate any more campaigning ads; so sick of them. I love having the option to vote early; lines shorter.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: About three weeks now, and hopefully it will be a clear vote. Don't want it to drag on.

Glad you are starting on the Kitchen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


It's too bad that you can't get in to see the dr. sooner. Doesn't sound like you're getting any nutrition, which isn't good. Hopefully you'll feel well enough to do the volunteer work tomorrow. It will do you good to get out of the house. Any news on the puppy?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called Heidi but no answer so left a message. Will let folks know about Sam if and when I hear anything.
> 
> DH and I went and did early voting today. Too bad there isn't a button to push on your tv now to eliminate any more campaigning ads; so sick of them. I love having the option to vote early; lines shorter.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Heidi has gone to bring Sam home. I agree with you about the campaigning. I've gone into the Attic a couple of times and the comments there are quite controversial. So glad our campaigning isn't as long. Aren't you lucky that your DH will scrub your floor :sm02: Enjoy eating out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Getting out to school for an hour each morning might be very good for you. It helps to have something different to focus on for a while and maybe other people to talk to as well. Hope it all works for you, sending big hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hugs, hope you can desires and feel better soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A new week again and didn't get even half of last week read. Sam I hope your feeling better, Tami prayers and hugs to you and your family. Swedenme prayers and hugs still coming your way for this transition period. There is no time limit for grief everyone is different some days will be good others not. I guess Tami that this applies to you as well. 

Marking my spot will try again this week though it's a busy one so not much hope for keeping up love the summaries thank you ladies!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage was complaining about a sore throat again yesterday and this morning. Came home tonight with I still and a headache. Also says he has a sore hip.?

So I cancelled the taxi and called the instructor.
Gage called his dad and got no answer so hung up. Told him he should have left a msg. Anyways hope Greg calls back before then. 

Kinda relieved as I was so conflicted about seeing him tonight. 

My friend gave me a night time Advil with a sleep aid in it. She said you are so over tired you can't stop thinking but can't think clearly. Your anxiety is kicking in. Hope it will help me to sleep tonight. 

Will check in later on. 


Hope someone hears from Heidi soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.

Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hopefully Heidi has gone to bring Sam home. I agree with you about the campaigning. I've gone into the Attic a couple of times and the comments there are quite controversial. So glad our campaigning isn't as long. Aren't you lucky that your DH will scrub your floor :sm02: Enjoy eating out.


I would hate to live through the months and months of campaigning. We had 2 months for our last one and that was annoying enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another funny from mjs:-

Hi Ladies...I thought you might enjoy these thoughts! Enjoy!


1. I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds. People move out of the way much faster now!

2. I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.

3. I decided to change calling the bathroom the John and renamed it the Jim. I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.

4. Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet...

5. I don't need anger management. I need people to stop irritating me!

6. When I was a child I thought Nap Time was a punishment... Now, as a grown up, it just feels like a small vacation....

7. My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance of idiots that needs working on.

8. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he would've put them on my knees.

9. The kids text me "plz" which is shorter than please. I text back "no" which is shorter than "yes."

10. I'm going to retire and live off of my savings. Not sure what I'll do the second week.

11. Even duct tape can't fix stupid... but it can muffle the sound!

12. Why do I have to press one for English when you're just gonna transfer me to someone I can't
understand anyway?

13. Of course I talk to myself, sometimes I need expert advice."


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got it from the horses mouth. 
I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know. 
So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.

I told him I am still here. I live him and miss him and l want him back. Stupid of me I know.

Anyways I do hope this blows up in his face.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


I would be very tempted to approach the girlfriend and tell her to back off! It takes two to form a relationship after all. Perhaps if she knew the tremendous suffering you and Gage are going through she might see the harm it's doing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good ones!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would be very tempted to approach the girlfriend and tell her to back off! It takes two to form a relationship after all. Perhaps if she knew the tremendous suffering you and Gage are going through she might see the harm it's doing.


I would love to.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.

Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.

Jackie. Lively blanket

I'm very far behind, still only Internet from my phone which is very slow.

Other than the weather my weekend was great, interesting classes.
They are to email cheese recipes, I'll share later

We now have at least a foot of snow on the ground! OMG, all hope of harvest is now gone???? We saw 1000's of acres of crops out on the way to Edmonton, poor farmers.so much for the bumper crop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good ones!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


Life can be so tough for those depending on the weather. Presently we have far too much rain and the cows hooves are going soft in the mud.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Welcome, krestiekrew! Gotta' ask..."naked dogs?"


Yep, they are hairless except for the hair on head, ears, feet and tail. Google images for Chinese Crested hairless dogs.

Unusual little things, they are considered to be a primative breed. They are the same as when they were first discovered. Nothing has been mixed in to make them look the way they do.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes from those that posted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


What impact do the crop loses have on you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also keep forgetting to post....got email from Carol Maliza. She had dental surgery the end of Sept and is really having a somewhat difficult recovery. Will be on soft foods for a number of months. Keep her in your thoughts/prayers. Carol said to tell everyone hello and that she will try to pop in; life just takes over sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Not a quick recovery this time- so soon after the last one its not surprising though. Hoping he is better soon. Thanks for following up for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, it's a blustery day out there, Pooh Bear could float all the way to Cheyenne with his balloon with this wind. I have all the windows open for the nice breeze and air though. Cooking down the tomatoes, I'll have a couple bags worth to freeze, but not really enough to worry about getting out the canning stuff, I'll put the pumpkin in the oven to cook down in just a bit, then I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls, it's that kinda day. 
David is headed out to Michigan again. Oops, computer died, so I'll put the days summary on the same post. 
Well, i got the tomatoes done and ended up with about 4- 4cup bags to put in the freezer, and got the pumpkin cooked and pureed and into 10-1 cup bags for the freezer, cinnamon rolls made and iced with a bit of orange glaze, and all the dishes done from all the above. lol I think I'll read here and knit for the rest of the night.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the updates on Carol and Sam , Gwen. Hope they both improve soon and are in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was complaining about a sore throat again yesterday and this morning. Came home tonight with I still and a headache. Also says he has a sore hip.?
> 
> So I cancelled the taxi and called the instructor.
> Gage called his dad and got no answer so hung up. Told him he should have left a msg. Anyways hope Greg calls back before then.
> ...


Sorry that Gage isn't feeling well. Hope you manage to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
> A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.
> 
> Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
> Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


Hope the doctor was able to give you something to ease the pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Hi Ladies...I thought you might enjoy these thoughts! Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Good ones!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your distress and sure hope you can settle this with Greg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is too early for that much snow. So sad about the crops. Glad the weekend went well, other than the drive. Looking forward to seeing some of the cheese recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the updates on Carol and Sam , Gwen. Hope they both improve soon and are in my prayers.


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life can be so tough for those depending on the weather. Presently we have far too much rain and the cows hooves are going soft in the mud.


The weather system has gone topsy turvy. Those that need the rain don't get it and those that do, don't need it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for those in need. Thanks for the update on Sam and Carol, Gwen.

Today took a left turn and I didn't get as much as I hoped done...maybe tomorrow. I'm going to try working on the crochet project for a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Thanks for letting us know, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also keep forgetting to post....got email from Carol Maliza. She had dental surgery the end of Sept and is really having a somewhat difficult recovery. Will be on soft foods for a number of months. Keep her in your thoughts/prayers. Carol said to tell everyone hello and that she will try to pop in; life just takes over sometimes.


My goodness, that surgery must have been serious. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Will do. Sounds like he might have an infection if they are giving him antibiotics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called Heidi but no answer so left a message. Will let folks know about Sam if and when I hear anything.
> 
> DH and I went and did early voting today. Too bad there isn't a button to push on your tv now to eliminate any more campaigning ads; so sick of them. I love having the option to vote early; lines shorter.
> 
> ...


David did a mail in ballot since he's on the road on the day of voting, this way he doesn't have to worry about it, it's been mailed in for a week or so. 
Cool, be sure to post us pics when he's done with it all. Enjoy your no cooking while it last. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's a blustery day out there, Pooh Bear could float all the way to Cheyenne with his balloon with this wind. I have all the windows open for the nice breeze and air though. Cooking down the tomatoes, I'll have a couple bags worth to freeze, but not really enough to worry about getting out the canning stuff, I'll put the pumpkin in the oven to cook down in just a bit, then I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls, it's that kinda day.
> David is headed out to Michigan again. Oops, computer died, so I'll put the days summary on the same post.
> Well, i got the tomatoes done and ended up with about 4- 4cup bags to put in the freezer, and got the pumpkin cooked and pureed and into 10-1 cup bags for the freezer, cinnamon rolls made and iced with a bit of orange glaze, and all the dishes done from all the above. lol I think I'll read here and knit for the rest of the night.


You have been busy today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
> A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.
> 
> Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
> Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


I hope it's an easy fix, not driving is a very good idea. 
Wow, she's walking already! No peace for you all, she's going to be off and running before you know it now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


Hugs Mel, maybe this way he'll discover that he really wants to be with you and Gage. Not stupid at all, you love him, you can't dictate love.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My TV has been out all day. At first I thought it was a weather disturbance but there's something else going on. It's a nuisance as I usually leave it on for Candy when I'm out and I watch while I'm knitting. I'm going to ask for a credit on my bill too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home, so sad about all the crops, especially as it was such a great year for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The weather system has gone topsy turvy. Those that need the rain don't get it and those that do, don't need it.


I think farmers have always been at risk of this topsy turvy weather- lucky when it does work out right for them. Bonnie's summer/autumn seems to have been drastically curtailed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Yep, they are hairless except for the hair on head, ears, feet and tail. Google images for Chinese Crested hairless dogs.
> 
> Unusual little things, they are considered to be a primative breed. They are the same as when they were first discovered. Nothing has been mixed in to make them look the way they do.


My Stepmother had a Crestie, he passed last year, and she had a crestie/xolo mix that was her baby, he also passed last year, they were both old dogs. She fosters for the Crested rescue. They have wonderful personalities don't they, so funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Good that he's doing a little better, I'm glad they are keeping him until they know for certain that he's fine to come home. Thank you for keeping us all updated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also keep forgetting to post....got email from Carol Maliza. She had dental surgery the end of Sept and is really having a somewhat difficult recovery. Will be on soft foods for a number of months. Keep her in your thoughts/prayers. Carol said to tell everyone hello and that she will try to pop in; life just takes over sometimes.


Oh wow, that's a long recovery, hello back!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Oh dear. Prayers for them all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear. Prayers for them all.


Thanks. I saw pictures of the truck and the van. It was quite bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Oh my, I'm glad that they only have scratches and bruises, I hope that nothing else shows up later that needs dealt with, and I hope that ther pups will be fine, horrible that the truck is totaled, but it can be replaced thankfully. I hope that the lady who blacked out is alright also and that they figure out what caused her blacking out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I saw pictures of the truck and the van. It was quite bad.


Very scary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Even with his small place hard to see how he could manage at home if he can't get out his room. Sure doesn't sound like he should be coming home yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope the doctor was able to give you something to ease the pain.


He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sorry you and other farmers lost so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Totalling the truck is bad enough but at least the family are all OK- and hopefully the dogs as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy for your DN, an awful disease.


Thank you. She is 24 and has been battling it for, mmm, think my brother said 6 years now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous! Thank you, I may buy a couple more next weekend at the farmers market while prices are so good then and just get them cooked and frozen, we love pumpkin pie all year long. Yum!
> 
> This was supposed to be in response to Joy's post, but somehow I didn't get in there. lol


MMMMM love pumpkin pie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hugs.
> Sam, hope you are healing and able to leave "spa" tomorrow.


Think I missed this! Hope you get to come home soon, Sam, just don't rush it, please. We want you home healthy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, he should go with his class. I hope your nieces surgery goes well.


DGS was here this evening. He made a comment about not being here to go to the funeral. I told him that his uncles and I had talked about it, and that the important thing was that he had gone to see great grandma and paid his respects while she was still alive, and that we all agreed that he should make the trip with his class.

Thank you. We hope so, too. They have been trying for a baby. Had one induced misscarrige because they couldn't find the baby. They have even tried invetro, and after surgery and healing, will also be trying that again. She is 1 year younger than my DD. She is wonderful with kids. In fact, she is the one who baby sat for Arriana while DD was maid of honor Saturday evening. Arriana had a blast, and loves going to see "Aunt" Rachel, who is in fact her cousin!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Think I missed this! Hope you get to come home soon, Sam, just don't rush it, please. We want you home healthy!


You've had other things on your mind so we can excuse you missing Sam's current Spa visit. Must have been about Thursday last week he went in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> {Hugs} to you and your family in this time of grief. We will be here to listen as you want to talk,


Thank you Heather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


Beautiful! And filled with love.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have tried. It just gets too hot in summer and not enough light in winter. :sm03:


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope you had a good night and Gage is feeling better.
Gwen, appreciate the updates.
Sam, hope you are feeling better. Better to stay a little longer in spa and get stronger, than come home too early and have to return. Hugs.
Carol, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finally caught up .
> Sorry to hear of your Moms passing Tami prayers for you and your family.
> Mel I'm praying for you to as you go through this struggle . Please know we are here for you!
> Sam praying you are daily getting better .
> Well I better fly off to bed as it is 12:55 am need the sleep Blessings everyone ,see you on the bright side ????


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too. My condolences and hugs to you.


Thanks you Cathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear that, but it is good to know that she had a peaceful end. No doubt the next few days will be very busy for you, but, soon, I hope you will have time to enjoy all the wonderful memories she has left you with.
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> Chris


Thank you, Chris. Yes, busy days, but funeral is Friday, viewing on Thursday evening. I have been busy scanning photos into the computer today to make a video for the funeral home to run both days. I have a stack of cd's to go through with photos, plus albums in the closet yet for tomorrow. DD came and made dinner and sorted through some today, and will come again tomorrow. It has been nice going through them with her. We found some old ones that are not of mom, but some of dad's father and family. I scanned them also, and have posted some of those on facebook this evening. Family have enjoyed them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for your niece. Such sad news.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I, also, think that says a great deal about DGS's character. You must be very proud of him.
> Jackie, adorable blanket.


Thank you. He is only 13, but is being raised right. His best friend's uncle passed away 2 weeks ago. Best friend's mother is also good friends with DD, who was maid of honor for her this past Saturday. He was excused from school by mom and dad, and attended the funeral with DD. He was asked if he wanted to go with DD and me to see mom a week before she passed. He had played baseball with his fall ball team on Saturday when he was asked. He asked if they could go on Sunday instead. They gave him his choice about seeing great grandma. We are all very proud of him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Here I am, miles behind as usual and trying to catch up. I have been reading as and when I can but have not been posting much.
> Sam - I'm so sorry to hear you're back in the spa. Thanks to Heather for letting us know. Please listen to your doctors and daughters and do as you're told! We need you back in the pink as soon as possible. Sending you lots of healing thoughts from across the pond.
> Kate thanks for stepping in and starting the Tea Party off this week.
> Tami - condolences to you and your family on the loss of your Mom.
> Lots of other comments I should be making but CRAFT strikes again!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Hugs and prayers. All this added stress with Greg is not good for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Mel . You can do it . If you want I can come over and knock some sense into Greg , might take a while as he is a man and they are not known for having the good sense to know what is best for them


There you go! And maybe a come to Jesus talk from Sam, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A new week again and didn't get even half of last week read. Sam I hope your feeling better, Tami prayers and hugs to you and your family. Swedenme prayers and hugs still coming your way for this transition period. There is no time limit for grief everyone is different some days will be good others not. I guess Tami that this applies to you as well.
> 
> Marking my spot will try again this week though it's a busy one so not much hope for keeping up love the summaries thank you ladies!!


Thank you Dawn. So nice to see you posting again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
> A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.
> 
> Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
> Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


Margaret, hope the Dr. can figure out what is wrong, and can get you quick healing and relief.

Wow! Three steps on her own! What a big girl Elizabeth is getting to be. Wore her out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


Hopefully knowing will help your anxiety, and you will start eating and sleeping better now. Understandable feeling the way you do. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. Glad you made it safely. Hope you get the internet straightened out soon, and that they are not charging you for the time it is out. OMG a foot of snow already! I am so sorry about the harvest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Thank you for the update, Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Absolutely sending lots of prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My TV has been out all day. At first I thought it was a weather disturbance but there's something else going on. It's a nuisance as I usually leave it on for Candy when I'm out and I watch while I'm knitting. I'm going to ask for a credit on my bill too.


 :sm25:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Sending prayers for all. Hope the woman who blacked out and hit them is getting the medical help needed also. Hope also that the dogs are not badly injured.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


I'm glad it is something fairly easily treated so you are back to feeling good again. Hope you are soon pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've had other things on your mind so we can excuse you missing Sam's current Spa visit. Must have been about Thursday last week he went in.


I knew he was in. I was thinking I had missed reading he might come home. I really hope they will keep him longer. If he is having that much trouble breathing, you are right when you said above that you didn't think he could manage, even with his small place. Definitely keeping him in my prayers, and the family also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 30 so caught up. Play time here is over for the night. I needed a break from going through all the photos. It gets physically hard to keep going through them and scanning them. Lots of one arm movement which makes tight muscles even tighter, all right arm, as the scanner is on the right, and all my mouse movement is also. Just realized the cd drive is on the left in this computer, so it wouldn't have been quite as much right arm movement as I was thinking it would be. Ooops. Oh well. DD can go through the closet for the albums while I go through the cds. It is almost bed time. Sleeping fairly well, but still almost as tired when I get up as when I go to bed. It will get better. Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What impact do the crop loses have on you?


Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


I'm glad there weren't any serious injuries but scary none the less, hope they are all well soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure sounds like Sam is far from ready to come home. I hope the antibiotics kick in & things improve soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> A new week again and didn't get even half of last week read. Sam I hope your feeling better, Tami prayers and hugs to you and your family. Swedenme prayers and hugs still coming your way for this transition period. There is no time limit for grief everyone is different some days will be good others not. I guess Tami that this applies to you as well.
> 
> Marking my spot will try again this week though it's a busy one so not much hope for keeping up love the summaries thank you ladies!!


Thank you Dawn 
It's nice to hear from you . Love seeing your pictures of the grandchildren on FB


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
> A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.
> 
> Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
> Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


Hope the doctor can do something for you Margaret . Going to be a fun summer with Elizabeth on the move . Hope you have your eyes set in the back of your head :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hopefully Heidi has gone to bring Sam home. I agree with you about the campaigning. I've gone into the Attic a couple of times and the comments there are quite controversial. So glad our campaigning isn't as long. Aren't you lucky that your DH will scrub your floor :sm02: Enjoy eating out.


Be glad when our news talks about other things, damn i do not like that male canidate. Never liked him


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Hugs to niece and family, they will recover and the truck is more easily replaced than a life. Hope the woman who caused it losses her licenxe at least until her medical issues are sorted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P30 and time to go to RSL sub branch meeting. Will put up the next 2 recipes when i return. I am ensuring that i am listing recipes with easily obtained ingrediants where ever anyone is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am here and I don't think I can call it sleep. More like dozing. I hear every little sound and wake up. I have called the dr this morning and have an appointment on Friday at 2. Told the receptionist I am going through a rough time. My nerves are shot. I'm not eating or sleeping. Bringing up what I eat or it is coming out the other end.
> 
> Went to school today for a quick briefing on the snack program I have volunteered for at the school. Tuesdays 930 to 1030. Prepping fruits, vegetables and cheese. Lettuce for salads. I hope I can do it. I was so overwhelmed this morning but I think it will be good for me.
> The first real thing I have done that is like work since my strokes.
> ...


Hang in there Mel. One day at a time or even half a day at a time if needed. Helping with the snacks at school sounds ideal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you have an appointment to see your Dr. Sounds like something needs addressing.
> A tough one the school. Doing something like that once a week would be good for you- but trying something can be stressful so may contact the benefits of having something useful to do outside the house.
> 
> Talking of going to the doctor- I am off to see one this morning as my back after being OK most of yesterday suddenly got bad again. Managed an early appointment so David can take me. Not sure that I would manage to drive today. It started up yesterday evening just as I was leaving somewhere and driving was hard as each movement of my foot from accelerator to clutch caused a sharp pain. Getting concerned about how I will manage with Elizabeth on Thursday.
> Talking of Elizabeth got a photo of her last night sleeping. With the comment of sleeping after taking 3 unsupported steps!


I will read on and see what your doctor had to say. Woo hoo Elizabeth is walking... not stopping her now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your mom.
> 
> Melody, hope you get things settled with Greg soon & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


Terrible about the loss of the harvest. Wow a foot of snow and I was about to complain that we only got to 15c today and at 5.30pm it is 10c... not exactly my idea of Spring.... but I wont complain after reading about your snow in your Autumn! :sm19: :sm19: Hope your internet gets sorted out soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


Oh, Mel! I wish I could give you a big hug in person. It's hard to deal with but better in the long run to get the truth rather than have to keep wondering - just hope you can both work through it all without a lot more hurt. Stay strong, and remember all your friends here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Thanks for the update. Glad he is starting to improve..... We miss you SAM!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Oh dear, I hope they dont let him go home until he is well enough. Thanks again Gwen.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life can be so tough for those depending on the weather. Presently we have far too much rain and the cows hooves are going soft in the mud.


Mother Nature is not very motherly these days it seems.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Thanks for all the updates, Gwenie. Sam, we are all sending you mega healing thoughts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's a blustery day out there, Pooh Bear could float all the way to Cheyenne with his balloon with this wind. I have all the windows open for the nice breeze and air though. Cooking down the tomatoes, I'll have a couple bags worth to freeze, but not really enough to worry about getting out the canning stuff, I'll put the pumpkin in the oven to cook down in just a bit, then I think I'll make some cinnamon rolls, it's that kinda day.
> David is headed out to Michigan again. Oops, computer died, so I'll put the days summary on the same post.
> Well, i got the tomatoes done and ended up with about 4- 4cup bags to put in the freezer, and got the pumpkin cooked and pureed and into 10-1 cup bags for the freezer, cinnamon rolls made and iced with a bit of orange glaze, and all the dishes done from all the above. lol I think I'll read here and knit for the rest of the night.


You've certainly been busy, and deserve a knitting/ reading break.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Oh no, that is awful. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


Well at least you know it will get better with meds and physio. And as you say now that Elizabeth is on the move hopefully you wont have to lift as often. Still hard though when you have her this Thursday.... is is supposed to be all day.? Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Mother Nature is not very motherly these days it seems.


I think she has always had the capacity to turn rough.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Oh no. :sm06: :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We now have at least a foot of snow on the ground! OMG, all hope of harvest is now gone???? We saw 1000's of acres of crops out on the way to Edmonton, poor farmers.so much for the bumper crop.


Oh, dear, Bonnie, that is shocking, to have so much snow, so early, before the crops are harvested. A disaster for many of the farmers, that is for sure, but also likely to have a significant effect on the price of food for everyone else. I don't know which crops have been affected, but Canadian wheat and grain are important way beyond the country itself.

I am glad you had a good, if rather scary, trip and look forward to hearing about the cheesemaking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again...Heidi just called not knowing I had spoken to Gary. Said Sam had more breathing troubles today then he had the past two days. When physical therapy came he couldn't even make it past the door of his room. Heidi is hoping they will keep him at least a couple more days whereas he says they may let him go home tomorrow. Heidi said she would call me again tomorrow sometime so I will keep you all up to date as much as I can. Heidi said they have been giving him antibiotics also. Lots and lots of prayers for Sam and his family.


Thanks for keeping us up to date on Sam, Gwen. I'm with Heidi in hoping they hang on to him for a bit longer, it doesn't sound as though he's fit to come home just yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


OMG that's scarey! Glad they have all come through with only minor injuries and that they found the dogs too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone (Mon. 8:13 pm) from talking with Gary, Heidi's husband. Sam is still in the hospital; doing maybe a little better. They hope he will be able to come home in another couple of day. Gary said they really appreciated our checking in on him and the concern we've expressed.


Glad to hear that. Thanks for checking Gwen.

Melody I'm pleased you had a chance to talk to Greg. I know it's not what you wanted to hear but sometimes if you take a step back........maybe better than confrontation with the other lady. Give them enough rope etc....... Thinking of you and Gage and sending lots of hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


It is so difficult not to lift them though! I'm the same when we have Caitlin, even though she is walking there are still times you have to pick them up. Hope your back improves soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, so sorry you and other farmers lost so much.


Me too, must be so disheartening after all that work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Wow- thats a lot just becuase the snow came early. Any insurance? At least our market gardeners get some government support as it was a natural disaster- but I guess that is not the case for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Sorry to hear this Mary. So glad the injuries were not serious. Will keep them all in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


OMG, that's a lot of money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well at least you know it will get better with meds and physio. And as you say now that Elizabeth is on the move hopefully you wont have to lift as often. Still hard though when you have her this Thursday.... is is supposed to be all day.? Take care.


All day- about 10 hours. 
Felt better again as the day goes on. See waht happens as the evening progresses as that is when it has got worst. I've also decided to take both lots of pain relief regularly until Friday so well covered for Thursday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Sorry to hear you have so much snow to ruin all the crops. That's no small amount of rent to lose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It is so difficult not to lift them though! I'm the same when we have Caitlin, even though she is walking there are still times you have to pick them up. Hope your back improves soon.


No way is she ready to not be lifted. And not for a long time- but maybe soon I won't need to spend a hour or so walking her around as she loves walking. 
When Vicky was 27 months old I had a collapsed lung. Told her Mummy had a sore chest and couldn't carry her (fortunately this daughter did understand and act on what she was told). One day after I was much better we were walking and she asked if my chest was better. Yes darling I said. Can you carry me again? Needless to say she was picked up and carried. 
And Elizabeth is a very long from this age at only 10 1/2 months!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad that they only have scratches and bruises, I hope that nothing else shows up later that needs dealt with, and I hope that ther pups will be fine, horrible that the truck is totaled, but it can be replaced thankfully. I hope that the lady who blacked out is alright also and that they figure out what caused her blacking out.


My brother said the lady was revived at the scene of the accident. He hasn't heard any more on her condition.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Tonights dinner is yummy and somwhat healthy. :sm01: 

Serves 1, so double for 2

Toast 2 slices of bread lightly
Top with thin sliced golden cooked chicken breast.
Drizzle with sone garlic aoli (or whatever sauce you like)
Top with grated cheese, not too juch, and pop under grill until cheese is melted abd golden,

Next for dessert, lemon gelato

1 ingredient - lemon juice :sm01: 

Squeeze lemons for juice, freeze into cubes
When frozen solid, toss into food processor and blitz until smooth
Put back into freezer and let reset.
When frozen, break up and put into food processor again,
Again blitz until smooth

Repeat this until you get an ice cream like consistency. Totally worth the time to do, no chemicals in it, if your kemons are very tart or too sour, toss a little sugar or honey into the foid processor, not a lot but some to counter the acidity.

This csn also be done with any easily juiced or blitzed fruit. I have some raspberry in the freezer at the moment. And is good any time of year


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> All day- about 10 hours.
> Felt better again as the day goes on. See waht happens as the evening progresses as that is when it has got worst. I've also decided to take both lots of pain relief regularly until Friday so well covered for Thursday.


That sounds like a very good idea. :sm24: Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no. :sm06: :sm25:


I missed this from Bonnie- that is a really serious blow- hoping you can recover somehow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tonights dinner is yummy and somwhat healthy. :sm01:
> 
> Serves 1, so double for 2
> 
> ...


Thank you Heather- sounds easy and no fancy ingredients, as you said.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope they dont let him go home until he is well enough. Thanks again Gwen.


Thank you for the updates Gwen . I'm sorry to say but I hope they keep him where he is , till he is a lot better and more able to look after himself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, that is awful. :sm03:


Hope everyone and the dogs are ok Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the updates Gwen . I'm sorry to say but I hope they keep him where he is , till he is a lot better and more able to look after himself


I really agree with you Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too, must be so disheartening after all that work.


Sorry to hear that the weather had caused such problems Bonnie . Such a shame after all the hard work that goes into growing the crops in the first place


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really agree with you Sonja!


Hello Julie . I'm just popping in before I go and cut the grass , lovely couple of days here , pity we couldn't have shared them with the farmers near Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie . I'm just popping in before I go and cut the grass , lovely couple of days here , pity we couldn't have shared them with the farmers near Bonnie


Good morning, Sonja- we have a couple of good days here, then back to rain- but it is gradually warming up- I have some Cherry tomato seeds in now, along with some more Parsley, Cress, and one other- I have hopes I should see the Cress soon!
I would willing endure a bit more cold if it would help Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Sonja- we have a couple of good days here, then back to rain- but it is gradually warming up- I have some Cherry tomato seeds in now, along with some more Parsley, Cress, and one other- I have hopes I should see the Cress soon!
> I would willing endure a bit more cold if it would help Bonnie.


Cress grows super quick . Hope everything else grows and you get a nice bounty . I've got an Autumn raspberry bush and blueberry bush in tubs that my oldest son bought me a couple of month ago I'm now looking to see how to protect them against the winter months

Off to cut the grass


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cress grows super quick . Hope everything else grows and you get a nice bounty . I've got an Autumn raspberry bush and blueberry bush in tubs that my oldest son bought me a couple of month ago I'm now looking to see how to protect them against the winter months
> 
> Off to cut the grass


I do hope you work out how to protect them- they will be a lovely way to remember Simon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, that's a lot to loose. Are you share farming with the tennant? I hope it works out better in the long term, as it's a blow to both when you lose a crop you've been growing and spending time and money on all season.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Now for a few more of our holiday photos. We were being shown around an area where lots of fish and other wildlife had 'nurseries' - rich in nutrients so lots of food amongst mangrove roots etc. No fishing is allowed at all there, but someone had lost a large net on the roots and a turtle was trapped in it. The net was eventually hauled onboard and returned to the main boat so it could be taken in to the authorities.


The turtle seemed undamaged and was allowed to swim away. Hope it was really OK but it was far too large to try to heave onto the boat, and would have been seriously stressed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everyone and the dogs are ok Mary


Me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cress grows super quick . Hope everything else grows and you get a nice bounty . I've got an Autumn raspberry bush and blueberry bush in tubs that my oldest son bought me a couple of month ago I'm now looking to see how to protect them against the winter months
> 
> Off to cut the grass


Hope you can work out how to keep them alive. It would be lovely if you could some berries from them next year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more of our holiday photos. We were being shown around an area where lots of fish and other wildlife had 'nurseries' - rich in nutrients so lots of food amongst mangrove roots etc. No fishing is allowed at all there, but someone had lost a large net on the roots and a turtle was trapped in it. The net was eventually hauled onboard and returned to the main boat so it could be taken in to the authorities.
> 
> The turtle seemed undamaged and was allowed to swim away. Hope it was really OK but it was far too large to try to heave onto the boat, and would have been seriously stressed.


A very stressed turtle in the little boat in the picture wouldn't have been too safe for anyone (well the turtle would have been the best off if it capsized).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> A very stressed turtle in the little boat in the picture wouldn't have been too safe for anyone (well the turtle would have been the best off if it capsized).


Yeah! He was told he was lucky not to have been bitten or cut on the sharp edges of the shell and flippers, but didn't think about that until after. No one had a knife or scissors to cut through the netting so he had to work it loose whilst trying to protect the turtles neck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Sorry to hear that. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if the floor will be "picture worthy" so to speak. It is just being repainted and no paint speck added this time then multiple coats of poly. His not putting the poly on last time is what has caused the need to redo because of the difficulty in cleaning it. I liked the look of the paint speckles before but now that I've lived with it said no because if I drop something (say a pill) it is lost for sure as it just blended in with the speckled look of the floor. I'm just glad to get it done. If this process works then I look toward the granite countertop hopefully after the first of the year. Time will tell.



Poledra65 said:


> David did a mail in ballot since he's on the road on the day of voting, this way he doesn't have to worry about it, it's been mailed in for a week or so.
> Cool, be sure to post us pics when he's done with it all. Enjoy your no cooking while it last. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tonights dinner is yummy and somwhat healthy. :sm01:
> 
> Serves 1, so double for 2
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the recipes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear....lifting them up in prayers for sure. Thank goodness the family injuries was limited to scratches and bruises though still traumatic. (I'm taking it that it is the dogs that hve unknown injuries) Prayers for people and animals.


pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Elizabeth already getting blamed...LOL....seriously though I couldn't do the bending and lifting a little one needs anymore so do hope she will be walking more soon. Of course then it will be running after her! Do take care granny!


darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Hi Ladies...I thought you might enjoy these thoughts! Enjoy!
> 
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He was taken by ambulance last Tuesday; we just didn't know until a day or so later.


darowil said:


> You've had other things on your mind so we can excuse you missing Sam's current Spa visit. Must have been about Thursday last week he went in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite a loss. My hats off to all farmers as you sacrifice so much in situations like this and other setback related to farming. Yet without our farmers we all lose. Prayers for you and all farmers affected by this crazy weather lately.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This recipe was in my new magazine Cooking Light and since some were talking about leeks recently I thought I'd share it. Of course I've never had nor prepared leeks so I can't answer any questions.

Braised Leeks with Paramesan
Prep time: 15 min: Total time: 45 min

2 Tbsp olie oil, divided
2 tsp unsalted butter, divided
6 medium leeks, trimmed, halved lengthwise washed, and dried
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 oz. Parmesan chees grated (about 1/4 cup_

Directions: 
1. place 1 tbsp oil and 1 tsp butter in a large, high-sided skillet cover medium-high cook until butter foams. Add half of leeks, cut side down; cook 5 minutes, pressings leeks occasionally until cut sides are deeply browned Remove leeks from pan. Repeat procedure with remaining oil, butter, and leeks.

2. Return all leeks to pa; add wine. Rduce heat to medium-low, cover and simmer 20 minutes or until leeks are tender when pierced with a fork. Stir in salt and pepper. Transfer mixture to a planner, top with Parmesan cheese.

Serves 6 (serving size 2 leek halvesJ)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Hopefully none of their injuries are serious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad DD's BF was able to rescue the turtle. Not having a knife to help really made it precarious for him too. Kudos to the rescuer!


TNS said:


> Now for a few more of our holiday photos. We were being shown around an area where lots of fish and other wildlife had 'nurseries' - rich in nutrients so lots of food amongst mangrove roots etc. No fishing is allowed at all there, but someone had lost a large net on the roots and a turtle was trapped in it. The net was eventually hauled onboard and returned to the main boat so it could be taken in to the authorities.
> 
> The turtle seemed undamaged and was allowed to swim away. Hope it was really OK but it was far too large to try to heave onto the boat, and would have been seriously stressed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


I can understand that but how do you avoid bending and lifting her. I'm sure the physio will help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm25:


I finally got through to Bell this morning and the TV will be out for another day. I will be getting a credit for lost time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Oh, Bonnie, that is bad news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more of our holiday photos. We were being shown around an area where lots of fish and other wildlife had 'nurseries' - rich in nutrients so lots of food amongst mangrove roots etc. No fishing is allowed at all there, but someone had lost a large net on the roots and a turtle was trapped in it. The net was eventually hauled onboard and returned to the main boat so it could be taken in to the authorities.
> 
> The turtle seemed undamaged and was allowed to swim away. Hope it was really OK but it was far too large to try to heave onto the boat, and would have been seriously stressed.


I wonder how the net got there if there was no fishing allowed. Sounds like someone was poaching. So glad they were able to free the turtle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This recipe was in my new magazine Cooking Light and since some were talking about leeks recently I thought I'd share it. Of course I've never had nor prepared leeks so I can't answer any questions.
> 
> Braised Leeks with Paramesan
> Prep time: 15 min: Total time: 45 min
> ...


Sounds good but I think I'll stick with my leek soup.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to have breakfast. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, healing energy sent your way. Can't believe Elisabeth walking already.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope your back is better soon

Sonja, that's going to be a beautiful sweater. As for your fruit bushes, a lady at the greenhouse told me they just need to be well watered in fall & if danger or rabbits or others, wrap in burlap or wire.

Lin, I'm glad you were able to free the turtle, you sure had an interesting trip

Julie, hope you have success with your potted garden

Rather than reply to all the questions about the crops separately I will answer in one post.
Most of the crop left out in our area is canola but there's lots of wheat out in other areas, much of it was standing so is now crushed under the weight of the snow & even if it dries will be impossible to harvest.
Because we get a share of the crop as rent, we don't have any insurance but there is a program called Agristability that can be accessed by the renter & he may have crop insurance too. We only had crop insurance 2 years & had terrible crops those years & still did it collect anything & the premiums are terrible. This is one of the hazards of having a crop share rental agreement, most years you get well paid but if no crop, no rent but that hopefully doesn't happen often. We did have hail insurance as that's a big risk but didn't get hail this year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sorry you lost the harvest and rent. Shocked by how much you lost.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, glad turtle was untangled and no one hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


Very pretty, Sonja. Your work just gets better.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mary hope all are recovering from the accident glad it wasn't worse.

Sonja love the snowflake pattern.

Sam hope your feeling better. 

Bonnie so sorry about the crops. We had an unusually wet late summer early fall had lots of standing water in the fields so not able to harvest full fields and lots still in the fields at this point.

Lin sto you have snapping turtles there? They can be very dangerous.

Mia oldest dgd is pulling herself up on everything and standing on her own trying to start walking without holding anything. She will be a year old November 28 hard to believe. Jersey youngest dgd is still army crawling no interest in getting on her knees. She is3 months younger than Mia though they weigh the same. 17 1/2 pounds. Mia is tall and thin and Jersey has baby chubby arms and legs. They are both just a much fun and bring me so much joy. Jersey was a very fussy and unhappy baby, she is getting better all the time so makes it much easier to keep her. Eating food had made a big difference for her .


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mia is in the top photo, Jersey in the middle and dgs jerseys brother Ashton in the bottom picture. This is his1st grade picture this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yeah! He was told he was lucky not to have been bitten or cut on the sharp edges of the shell and flippers, but didn't think about that until after. No one had a knife or scissors to cut through the netting so he had to work it loose whilst trying to protect the turtles neck.


Nets cause so much damage and death of protected species down here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if the floor will be "picture worthy" so to speak. It is just being repainted and no paint speck added this time then multiple coats of poly. His not putting the poly on last time is what has caused the need to redo because of the difficulty in cleaning it. I liked the look of the paint speckles before but now that I've lived with it said no because if I drop something (say a pill) it is lost for sure as it just blended in with the speckled look of the floor. I'm just glad to get it done. If this process works then I look toward the granite countertop hopefully after the first of the year. Time will tell.


And the cash flow too I guess. Hoping it is not too long to wait.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, glad turtle was untangled and no one hurt.


I too am glad that both turtle and people were unhurt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This recipe was in my new magazine Cooking Light and since some were talking about leeks recently I thought I'd share it. Of course I've never had nor prepared leeks so I can't answer any questions.
> 
> Braised Leeks with Paramesan
> Prep time: 15 min: Total time: 45 min
> ...


Sounds pretty good to me, I might have to substitute apple juice for the wine, or grape juice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


That is very pretty, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your back is better soon
> 
> Sonja, that's going to be a beautiful sweater. As for your fruit bushes, a lady at the greenhouse told me they just need to be well watered in fall & if danger or rabbits or others, wrap in burlap or wire.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . I think mishka would have rabbit dinner if any wandered into our garden , there are plenty of them about as we see them all the time on grass verges and round the farm but fingers crossed none in the garden . 
Definitly going to wrap the fruit bushes so thanks for the tip


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mia is in the top photo, Jersey in the middle and dgs jerseys brother Ashton in the bottom picture. This is his1st grade picture this year.


Lovely to see them, Dawn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very pretty, Sonja. Your work just gets better.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Mary hope all are recovering from the accident glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> Sonja love the snowflake pattern.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dawn 
Beautiful pictures . Big brother/ cousin is going to have his hands full watching them two as they get older ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your back is better soon
> 
> Sonja, that's going to be a beautiful sweater. As for your fruit bushes, a lady at the greenhouse told me they just need to be well watered in fall & if danger or rabbits or others, wrap in burlap or wire.
> 
> ...


Thought I had responded to your post, Bonnie, but can't find it- thank you for the good wishes for my little garden- too early as yet even for the Cress to come through.
How will you survive this year? Will you have to rethink how you do the farming? It seems so unfair that things worked out that way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very pretty, Sonja!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


 :sm24: Did you get the grass(?) all done?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the red with white snow flakes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, beautiful pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Did you get the grass(?) all done?


Yes all done for the winter now . Grass seed I put down is growing still looking a bit straggly but will hopefully thicken up and I've filled the border back up still need some more plants but I will wait till the spring now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the red with white snow flakes.


Thank you Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


Looks lovely!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone - Sam has just posted on the October 7th TP. Doesn't say much, but great that he is feeling up to posting again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm trying out whether I can get a url to work from my iPad, so I'm hoping this works...please just ignore me!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428817-1.html (A post from today's forum about mermaid tails)

Edit - It worked! Means I can now start the KTP from my iPad and not have to go to the old almost steam-driven laptop! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally got through to Bell this morning and the TV will be out for another day. I will be getting a credit for lost time.


Glad you are getting a credit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


It's so good to see you post! Please take care and don't over do. We love you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Whoopee, Sam's back. You have got us all so worried!! so now you must take extra good care of yourself and let us all fuss over you. The usual suspects have been keeping us informed, and Heather has posted a couple of times - thanks all. Hope you managed a good rest in your own bed, and wake feeling refreshed. I guess it will take a time to feel back to normal after pneumonia and all the breathing difficulties so take it easy, please!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Hello Sam it's great to see you back . You go and take a nice long nap . I think we make a pair you feel as if you have been dragged through a knot hole backwards and I look as if I've been dragged through a hedge backwards :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, we have all been terribly worried for you. Pneumonia is a very debilitating thing to have, been there and know how exhausting it is.
Lots of good wishes and buckets of healing energy zooming your way from over the seas.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Sonja, your new snowflake project is outstanding, those two colours are wonderful and shout out Christmas bigtime.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more of our holiday photos. We were being shown around an area where lots of fish and other wildlife had 'nurseries' - rich in nutrients so lots of food amongst mangrove roots etc. No fishing is allowed at all there, but someone had lost a large net on the roots and a turtle was trapped in it. The net was eventually hauled onboard and returned to the main boat so it could be taken in to the authorities.
> 
> The turtle seemed undamaged and was allowed to swim away. Hope it was really OK but it was far too large to try to heave onto the boat, and would have been seriously stressed.


Interesting pictures. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cress grows super quick . Hope everything else grows and you get a nice bounty . I've got an Autumn raspberry bush and blueberry bush in tubs that my oldest son bought me a couple of month ago I'm now looking to see how to protect them against the winter months
> 
> Off to cut the grass


Could you cover them in garden fleece? Would that work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable grandkids Puplover.


Pup lover said:


> Mia is in the top photo, Jersey in the middle and dgs jerseys brother Ashton in the bottom picture. This is his1st grade picture this year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Sam, good to see you back. Take things very easy and let everyone else run around after you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Home Sam!!!! Good to hear from you. Do continue to take it easy and go slow. You've given Heidi and family including us quite a scare with your breathing; we all need you and love you.


thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wow! Are you home? NO RACING! So very happy to see your post.
2nd antibiotic kicked in and Maya and I had our walk. DD & DSIL visited Taj Mahal this weekend. She said it was so beautiful she wept. Today they are starting work meetings they went to Delhi for.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam so glad your starting to feel better!! Take it easy and continue to recuperate


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja, I really like your snowflake pattern, really effective, but having to frog all the work on the Santa pattern????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Dear Sonja, your new snowflake project is outstanding, those two colours are wonderful and shout out Christmas bigtime.


Thank you Fan , I'm thinking some little hug booties to go with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Could you cover them in garden fleece? Would that work.


I'm hoping it will work as that's what I'm going to use .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Sonja, I really like your snowflake pattern, really effective, but having to frog all the work on the Santa pattern????????????


Thank you Lin . The Santa mess was my own fault as I just kept knitting even though I didn't like the way it was turning out


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:20pm and I have caught up. Took the night time Advil last night with the sleep aid in it. Slept from approximately 10pm to 5am. Woke up to a panic attack. Must have been dreaming of Greg and woke up to raise he's not here. Laid in bed til 745 dozing. Got Gage off to school,showered and went to the school for 930. Myself and another lady Ashley got all the stuff done and were quite proud of ourselves. Went to my friend Jodis and then she had to go to the school to help serve salads. Do I tagged along and when she was done we went back to her house until school was done. I came to the school and met Gage. Been home since. Invited to Jodis after supper for Gage to play with their kitten and rabbit.

Have done my best to keep my mind busy. Will take another of those Advil tonight to help me sleep. Hope the dr can give me something on Friday. 



Prayers for the family involved in the rollover accident.

Sam so happy to see your post today. I will hopefully send your get well card this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


Saying lots of prayers.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam so good to see a post from you! Do hope you feel stronger very soon! Gentle and healing prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sonja just love the sweater! So pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


That's awful. I'm so sorry that this happened and probably not something where crop insurance would have made any difference. The farmer's life is not an easy one.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Melody glad you spent time out with a friend. Hope Gage enjoys the kitten and bunny. Hope you can get something for sleep when you see doctor. You and Gage are in my prayers. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Sonja just love the sweater! So pretty!


Thank you Joan


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping it will work as that's what I'm going to use .


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Delighted to see you back Sam, but please take it easy this week, you've been through the mill!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Im so happy to see you back home, Sam. Please rest, take it slow and recover completely. We want you strong before the harsh winter arrives. Prayers answered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Delighted to see you back Sam, but please take it easy this week, you've been through the mill!


From me too, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam it's great to see you back . You go and take a nice long nap . I think we make a pair you feel as if you have been dragged through a knot hole backwards and I look as if I've been dragged through a hedge backwards :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, it's great to have you back. Please take it easy now; recovering from pneumonia is pretty slow. 

Sonia, love the red with white snowflakes. Will be so cute for some little Christmas baby.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam and Melody, take care of yourselves and follow Drs orders. 
Sonja, I love the snowflake pattern.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam and Melody, take care of yourselves and follow Drs orders.
> Sonja, I love the snowflake pattern.


Please take this advice. I, too, think the snowflake pattern is neat and can be used for a longer period of time than a Santa one. It would fit well all winter season.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Recipe sounds good, Gwen.
Bonnie, sorry winter came so early.
Sonja, lovely start on the sweater.
Catching up...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, you go woman. Hope Gage enjoys playing with pets tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I had responded to your post, Bonnie, but can't find it- thank you for the good wishes for my little garden- too early as yet even for the Cress to come through.
> How will you survive this year? Will you have to rethink how you do the farming? It seems so unfair that things worked out that way.


We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, take it easy. You've sure given your family a scare.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He says it is all Elizabeth's fault! The lifting and the bending. Maybe now she has taken those first steps I won't need to do so much bending soon (most of it was walking her around after all).
> In one sense I didn't need to go- as I expected him to say physio, regular paracetamol and ibuprofen as needed (the only difference is I wasn't sure if he would give stronger anti-inflammatories for a short while). So just what I would have done without seeing him. However He was able to assess and say it doesn't need any further investigations at this stage. So physio tomorrow morning.


LOL! Poor Elizabeth, guilty of sendy Grandma to physio. lol Oh well, she'll be running soon enough, at least it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, cute photos if the GKs.

Internet working tonight. I suppose it will work tomorrow when they come to fix it???? It's been intermittent fir months but lately more often than in, what a pain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


I am so sorry to hear of this early snow. I understand..grew up on a small farm, and the vicissitudes of weather always hold farmers and their crops at risk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


I guess one can't grumble too much then, but it still seems like a massive loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DGS was here this evening. He made a comment about not being here to go to the funeral. I told him that his uncles and I had talked about it, and that the important thing was that he had gone to see great grandma and paid his respects while she was still alive, and that we all agreed that he should make the trip with his class.
> 
> Thank you. We hope so, too. They have been trying for a baby. Had one induced misscarrige because they couldn't find the baby. They have even tried invetro, and after surgery and healing, will also be trying that again. She is 1 year younger than my DD. She is wonderful with kids. In fact, she is the one who baby sat for Arriana while DD was maid of honor Saturday evening. Arriana had a blast, and loves going to see "Aunt" Rachel, who is in fact her cousin!


It would be wonderful if they are successful, it's so hard to watch someone so great with children struggle to have their own. 
It's shows a great amount of maturity that your GS was concerned about his grandmothers funeral.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


That's a big loss, you are very much at the mercy of Mother Nature. :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can understand that but how do you avoid bending and lifting her. I'm sure the physio will help.


Tighten my lower abdominal muscles- which is fine except I have to do pelvic floor exercises. And when I mentioned this she said oh maybe jus the front ones! So it seems I can't do the two exercises I need to do when lifting. She did though give me some to do three times a day to strengthen the area.
The physio knew exactly what I meant when I said the doctor suggested Elizabeth. She has a little boy 2 days older than Elizabeth.
Feeling better again today- so with care I will be fine with Elizabeth tomorrow. Won't bend to walk her- or get round on my knees as I had been doing until she got a bit taller. Can't avoid lifting though -she is far too young to not do so even if I wanted to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mary hope all are recovering from the accident glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> Sonja love the snowflake pattern.
> 
> ...


Mia and Elizabeth are at similar stages clearly (Mia's birthday is the same as the physio I saw today. She was surprised that Elizabeth is already taking a few steps). Elizabeth is also tall and thin- around 50th percentile for weight and 90th for length consistently since birth. It doesn't seem long since we were waiting for them does it? and now they are approaching their first birthdays.
Elizabeth wasn't unhappy but was demanding but now she is less so and makes looking after her a delight without being draining like it was. Probably the best she will be- more independent but not so much so that she needs close watching, still cute and delightful and not yet a demanding two year old. She is however a lot like her mother so these may not be far away. By 2 she had got over the terrible twos and I could reason with her. Not sure what you call the terrible twos when they are only one.

Lovely photos of them. Mia looks like the types of position that Elizabeth spends a lot of time in as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


The snowflakes look lovely Sonya.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Welcome back Sam- hope you can stay home longer this time before another visit to a Spa. Do look after yourself please. And if Heidi wants to mollycoddle you for a while let her. Both for her sake and yours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm trying out whether I can get a url to work from my iPad, so I'm hoping this works...please just ignore me!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428817-1.html (A post from today's forum about mermaid tails)
> 
> Edit - It worked! Means I can now start the KTP from my iPad and not have to go to the old almost steam-driven laptop! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sonja, I really like your snowflake pattern, really effective, but having to frog all the work on the Santa pattern????????????


I suspect that frogging suited her mood last week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


As you say seems good that this hasn't happened before in 40+ years. So dependent on the weather- not something you have any control over. At least you haven't paid out a huge amount to get the crops in. So you haven't lost any money- 'just' haven't got money you expected.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Sam, so glad to hear that you're home. We missed you. Take it slow and easy....cuddle up with your fur babies and keep warm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm still sorry you lost this years crop. We need our farmers.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


Silly question Bonnie but when the snow melts could they still not harvest? Or is it completely crushed or no good after frozen ? You can tell I'm not a farm girl can't you ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your back is better soon
> 
> Sonja, that's going to be a beautiful sweater. As for your fruit bushes, a lady at the greenhouse told me they just need to be well watered in fall & if danger or rabbits or others, wrap in burlap or wire.
> 
> ...


This answered my question ???? I'm so sorry for your and your renters loss ! A lot of work, time and money lost to weather ????????????????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


You better take ir easy Sam as we want you with us for a long tine


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm trying out whether I can get a url to work from my iPad, so I'm hoping this works...please just ignore me!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428817-1.html (A post from today's forum about mermaid tails)
> 
> Edit - It worked! Means I can now start the KTP from my iPad and not have to go to the old almost steam-driven laptop! :sm09:


 :sm04:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm and I have caught up. Took the night time Advil last night with the sleep aid in it. Slept from approximately 10pm to 5am. Woke up to a panic attack. Must have been dreaming of Greg and woke up to raise he's not here. Laid in bed til 745 dozing. Got Gage off to school,showered and went to the school for 930. Myself and another lady Ashley got all the stuff done and were quite proud of ourselves. Went to my friend Jodis and then she had to go to the school to help serve salads. Do I tagged along and when she was done we went back to her house until school was done. I came to the school and met Gage. Been home since. Invited to Jodis after supper for Gage to play with their kitten and rabbit.
> 
> Have done my best to keep my mind busy. Will take another of those Advil tonight to help me sleep. Hope the dr can give me something on Friday.
> 
> ...


Melody, all you can do is take 1 day at a time, and keep talking to us. You will getthrough this and move on to a brighter future for Gage and you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess one can't grumble too much then, but it still seems like a massive loss.


It is a big loss but we just have to "suck it up"


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P40 caught up, almost time to get view another place. May only be possible, given current condition, if oener will take lower rent for some renovations, this pkace needs some work still


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Silly question Bonnie but when the snow melts could they still not harvest? Or is it completely crushed or no good after frozen ? You can tell I'm not a farm girl can't you ????


The wheat is mostly still standing so the snow crushes it into the ground until the combine can't pick it up, also the thawing & freezing makes it a much poorer grade.
The canola becomes brittle & will shell out after laying around.
For crop insurance it must be harvested in spring to "prove" to them there's nothing there so it will make seeding ext year later too. A real pain in the ass
Also wildlife will do a lot of damage


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wheat is mostly still standing so the snow crushes it into the ground until the combine can't pick it up, also the thawing & freezing makes it a much poorer grade.
> The canola becomes brittle & will shell out after laying around.
> For crop insurance it must be harvested in spring to "prove" to them there's nothing there so it will make seeding ext year later too. A real pain in the ass
> Also wildlife will do a lot of damage


So to get crop insurance you need to spend the money trying to harvest it as well as increasing the chances that the same thing will happen next year is that right?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sam, it's great to have you back. Please take it easy now; recovering from pneumonia is pretty slow.
> 
> Sonia, love the red with white snowflakes. Will be so cute for some little Christmas baby.


Thank you Marilyn and Mary . Booties next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Please take this advice. I, too, think the snowflake pattern is neat and can be used for a longer period of time than a Santa one. It would fit well all winter season.


Thank you Joyce and Sorlenna 
You are right about the snowflake pattern being a better choice for the winter season


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


Still a shame that it happened this year and it doesn't make it any easier 
Does the snow coming earlier cause another problem for the farmers 
Here I think once the farmers have done with harvest the fields look as if they have been newly ploughed ready for next growing season , so what will the rotten crop do to the fields there just mulch in like any vegation or cause a problem

Edit got some answers as I read on Bonnie . Sounds like insurance companies are idiots the world round. Can't believe farmers are made to put in all that extra work .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The snowflakes look lovely Sonya.


Thank you margaret


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is a big loss but we just have to "suck it up"


I believe you are incredibly resilient, made of sterner stuff than I would be, I think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I suspect that frogging suited her mood last week!


You are right Margaret it did ,


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not sure what you call the terrible twos when they are only one.


"Wilful Ones"?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


WOW Sonja that is looking stunning! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mia is in the top photo, Jersey in the middle and dgs jerseys brother Ashton in the bottom picture. This is his1st grade picture this year.


Gorgeous looking children. And its great to hear from you on here again. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Welcome back Sam, I must admit I thought you might have needed to be in hospital another couple of days. Pneumonia! Not good. Glad you are feeling a lot better. Please take care. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm and I have caught up. Took the night time Advil last night with the sleep aid in it. Slept from approximately 10pm to 5am. Woke up to a panic attack. Must have been dreaming of Greg and woke up to raise he's not here. Laid in bed til 745 dozing. Got Gage off to school,showered and went to the school for 930. Myself and another lady Ashley got all the stuff done and were quite proud of ourselves. Went to my friend Jodis and then she had to go to the school to help serve salads. Do I tagged along and when she was done we went back to her house until school was done. I came to the school and met Gage. Been home since. Invited to Jodis after supper for Gage to play with their kitten and rabbit.
> 
> Have done my best to keep my mind busy. Will take another of those Advil tonight to help me sleep. Hope the dr can give me something on Friday.
> 
> ...


Great that you had some solid sleep. Well done on keeping busy and managing to do the school food/snacks. :sm24: Deep breaths and one day at a time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


So sorry that mother nature was so cruel to the Canadian farmers. So thankful that you will be able to get through this with some careful planning. Your garden will be a huge blessing during this coming year so that you won't have to buy so many groceries.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> WOW Sonja that is looking stunning! :sm11:


Thank you very much Cathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Wilful Ones"?


Like that one- Vicky sure was wilful when one. Wonder what her daughter will be like? It's actually easier to deal with a one year old throwing a tantrum as they are smaller.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:20pm. Gage was complaining about a sore stomach this morning. I gave him some crackers and a gravel and sent him off. I slept roughly 10 to 5 again. Woke up a little panicky. Did a little breathing and dozed off and on til 745. 

I have to tell myself 1 day at a time. My mind keeps rushing off into the future and it is killing me. ????

Went to my friends last night and Gage played with her daughters and drew pictures with them. Stayed til 8pm and came home. Gage and I were in bed at 930.

Trying to spend time alone today. I need to get over this feeling of not wanting to be alone. I can go to my friends later if I want and I might yet.

Going to put in an old Sherlock Holmes movie. No sex or scandal or relationship stuff. 

Check in later on. ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know if it will help, but when my DD was having panic attacks she started to do adult colouring books, which she said were very helpful even though she thought it was crazy. She wasn't having anything on the scale of your problems, but I thought you might want to try it. I think you can get some online, or look out for bargain books of them. Also treat yourself to some really nice pencils if you can, as it apparently makes a big difference to how satisfied you are with the results. I hope you might be able to try this, if you haven't got problems with your hands after the stroke. I'm hoping you haven't as you are still knitting ninja!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if the floor will be "picture worthy" so to speak. It is just being repainted and no paint speck added this time then multiple coats of poly. His not putting the poly on last time is what has caused the need to redo because of the difficulty in cleaning it. I liked the look of the paint speckles before but now that I've lived with it said no because if I drop something (say a pill) it is lost for sure as it just blended in with the speckled look of the floor. I'm just glad to get it done. If this process works then I look toward the granite countertop hopefully after the first of the year. Time will tell.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pulled out all the Christmas jumper with Santa on as I didn't like the Santa part . I'm lot happier with the snow flake design instead


That's really cute! The snowflakes came out great. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I don't know if it will help, but when my DD was having panic attacks she started to do adult colouring books, which she said were very helpful even though she thought it was crazy. She wasn't having anything on the scale of your problems, but I thought you might want to try it. I think you can get some online, or look out for bargain books of them. Also treat yourself to some really nice pencils if you can, as it apparently makes a big difference to how satisfied you are with the results. I hope you might be able to try this, if you haven't got problems with your hands after the stroke. I'm hoping you haven't as you are still knitting ninja!


Good advice, my DGD who has been suffering depression and anxiety uses adult colouring books. Says they do a lot to help her relax. You can get them with all sorts of pictures and all sorts of topics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mia is in the top photo, Jersey in the middle and dgs jerseys brother Ashton in the bottom picture. This is his1st grade picture this year.


What cute kids.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone!
Sam, I'm so happy to see that you are home! Please take it easy - although I'm sure your daughters will make sure of that. We were all very worried.

Sorry that I've been absent - just busy. I have Lili 5 days a week now from 7:30 a.m. to 5 or 6 p.m. , depending on the day. By the time I get home, have dinner and do a chore or two, I'm just tired. 

The grand kids are all busy with school and work. The 2 oldest boys are working with their Dad in his construction business, the 4 teens are in school and lots of activities, and Izzy (6) is in 1st grade. Only Katie is in a fall sport - swimming - she is doing very well, coming in 1st or 2nd in most of her races. She is also on stage crew for the middle school play which is in Nov. 

As for me, I am doing some small knitting projects like fingerless gloves and hats. I think I'm going to wait until after Christmas to work on my cardigan - it's going to get heavy and will be a good project for cold winter nights.

Hope to jump in more often when Lili gets engrossed in a movie.

Hugs, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So to get crop insurance you need to spend the money trying to harvest it as well as increasing the chances that the same thing will happen next year is that right?


Yes, there's a real brain trust running that outfit????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you there sonja - i didn't have a very good week either. lol so this coming week has to be better right? I got hope about an hour ago - feeling like i was drug through a knot hole backwards. hope you are feeling better after dil's visit - wish i could wave the away the pain for for you but i can promise it i will get easier in time - but hat doesn't help much now does it? sending hugs across the pond to you and yours. i am feel better honestly - pneumonia is gone - hopefully - breathing is good as long as i don't try to race around the house. i'm going to take a nap - more later. it you need something to knit sonja i could use a pair of fingerless gloves with fingers to last crease before nail - guess that is a knuckle isn't it? ---- sam


Hi Sam, welcome home! Now take it easy and do what the girls tell you!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wow! Are you home? NO RACING! So very happy to see your post.
> 2nd antibiotic kicked in and Maya and I had our walk. DD & DSIL visited Taj Mahal this weekend. She said it was so beautiful she wept. Today they are starting work meetings they went to Delhi for.


Oh wow! I hope that they take lots of pictures and send them to you so that you can share with us, I'd love to see pictures of India, especially Delhi.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, I'm glad you can help out caring for Lili. No wonder you are tired. I'd be exhausted and unable to physically keep up with that schedule.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Paula, good to hear you are doing well but keeping busy.

Melody, I hope you can get the anxiety under control & get feeling better.

They are supposed to finally fix our internet problems today, hope that's the end of it.
I had a call from my cousin, he's delivering a motor home & trailer from Ontario to Edmonton so I'm to run into Lloydminster to meet him for lunch. We are the same age & I don't think I've seen him since I moved from Ontario when I was 13. I was quite surprised he even remembered me & wanted to meet but his mom was a great believer in keeping family ties so he must have had that instilled in him. 
I went last night to one of those Home Routes concerts, the performer was Brock Zeman, it was great, all his original songs but they all told a story & some were very funny. There was even one about a motel in Moose Jaw Saskatchewan, he said he took all the horror stories of staying in cheap hotels & put it. Into one song, it was hilarious
Well, must get off my behind & tidy the house before I take off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm and I have caught up. Took the night time Advil last night with the sleep aid in it. Slept from approximately 10pm to 5am. Woke up to a panic attack. Must have been dreaming of Greg and woke up to raise he's not here. Laid in bed til 745 dozing. Got Gage off to school,showered and went to the school for 930. Myself and another lady Ashley got all the stuff done and were quite proud of ourselves. Went to my friend Jodis and then she had to go to the school to help serve salads. Do I tagged along and when she was done we went back to her house until school was done. I came to the school and met Gage. Been home since. Invited to Jodis after supper for Gage to play with their kitten and rabbit.
> 
> Have done my best to keep my mind busy. Will take another of those Advil tonight to help me sleep. Hope the dr can give me something on Friday.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you got some sleep, you really needed it, waking up in panic though is not good, could partly be due to the sleep aid, they can do that, but definitely worth it if you got decent sleep for a change. 
I'm glad you got out and about for the day, it's good for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will just have to dip into to savings to pays the taxes, etc. Otherwise will be OK as we don't pay any expenses to plant the crop. Just no extras or mad money????
> There is no "rethinking" farming practices, it's just the luck of the draw, we are just lucky this is the first time in DHs 40+ years farming that we have left crop in the field


Good that it's only happened this once, hoping and praying it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Wilful Ones"?


 :sm23: 
Accurate though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:20pm. Gage was complaining about a sore stomach this morning. I gave him some crackers and a gravel and sent him off. I slept roughly 10 to 5 again. Woke up a little panicky. Did a little breathing and dozed off and on til 745.
> 
> I have to tell myself 1 day at a time. My mind keeps rushing off into the future and it is killing me. ????
> 
> ...


HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Sam, I'm so happy to see that you are home! Please take it easy - although I'm sure your daughters will make sure of that. We were all very worried.
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent - just busy. I have Lili 5 days a week now from 7:30 a.m. to 5 or 6 p.m. , depending on the day. By the time I get home, have dinner and do a chore or two, I'm just tired.
> ...


Hi Paula, good to see you and great to hear you are fine and just busy. Life does indeed get in the way, but grands definitely take precedence. I'm sure Lili keeps you very busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, yay! Have to take Ryssa to the groomer in 45 minutes, so guess I should get dressed and some food in me. 
Have a great day and see you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really cute! The snowflakes came out great. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session". 

Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.

Off to knit now. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how fun to meet cousin you haven't seen in decades. Enjoy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session".
> 
> Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.
> 
> Off to knit now. TTYL


Sounds like a good day's work, Gwen! What yarn did you buy for the mermaid tail? I have made a good start on my second one, this time in lavender and a silvery-grey. I am getting a bit tired, though, of constantly getting Groupon offers for ready made ones at £14.99, less than I have paid for the yarn for my handmade ones!

On Sunday, I had a call from my youngest nephew, to tell me that he and his partner are expecting a baby in April. I don't think I will start the knitting until after we have seen them at New Year - they will probably have had the 20 week scan by about then, so we may know whether a great niece or a great nephew is in the offing. I do have a cream shawl partly knitted, so I can always get moving on that if I have some time to spare!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I finished the slideshow of photos for mom's funeral last night. Double checked it this morning before delivering it to the funeral home. A pastor from the hospice center came a few times with his guitar and sang to mom. She even sang with him! DB said she must have really wanted to sing with him because she would sleep for 2 days afterward. DSIL managed to get a short video clip of it on her phone for us one visit. We figured out how to email it through google drive and DD saved it to my computer. I tried a copy and paste and it worked! The video is included in the slideshow and it plays! We had a meeting with the pastor for the service, same one who came to the house, that is doing the service. DB and I thought it was supposed to be at the funeral home, but was at youngest DBs. Youngest is the one who has cared for mom. Anyway. We both were at the funeral home. So I delivered the flash drive while there, then we turned around and went the other direction again! Before I left the house DD called to see if I would come get Arriana. She still doesn't have the pool closed for the winter. Arriana was calling for her every 2 minutes, the vacuum wouldn't suck up the leaves the wind had put back in the pool and of course the weather turns cold and wet tomorrow. So when I got finished at DBs I went back the other way again and picked up Arriana and went to Walmart to exchange a couple of things and get stuff for dinner. Half way home , I haf to go potty! Well we are on the highway and no place to go so told her she would have to wait. She fell alseep 2 minutes later. I took her out of the car seat and laid her on a doubled up blanket on the love seat. She is still sleeping an hour later! DD will come after she is finished with the pool. Water is cold and she figured she was going to have to get in it to finish cleaning it. Hoping she didn't have to be in it long. I picked up a big steak and will do some mushrooms and potatoes to go with it. More than enough to feed all 4 of us. Got the steak marinating. Enjoying the peace and quiet while it lasts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sounds like a good day's work, Gwen! What yarn did you buy for the mermaid tail? I have made a good start on my second one, this time in lavender and a silvery-grey. I am getting a bit tired, though, of constantly getting Groupon offers for ready made ones at £14.99, less than I have paid for the yarn for my handmade ones!
> 
> On Sunday, I had a call from my youngest nephew, to tell me that he and his partner are expecting a baby in April. I don't think I will start the knitting until after we have seen them at New Year - they will probably have had the 20 week scan by about then, so we may know whether a great niece or a great nephew is in the offing. I do have a cream shawl partly knitted, so I can always get moving on that if I have some time to spare!


It is a major disadvantage being the first generation out here- no wider family network other than 12,000 miles away- the SIL's don't include me, and brothers can be a bit forgetful. Feeling a bit sorry for myself- my back is playing up, and I could do without the extra ache.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.

i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol

i have spent most of the day in a horizontal position - doing breathing treatments and sleeping. i need to stay up for a while now or i won't sleep tonight. i haven't had a session like this for a long time - i don't think they have ever asked heidi for a copy of my living will before - which only raised her stress level to the breaking point. i told her she should have know better - my house is not to my liking so it is back to the drawing board - besides - i'm to ornery to die - i have too much mischief to get into yet. plus i had all of you praying for me and i thank you very much for your prayers and healing energy sent.

i am feeling better - i just tired very quickly. i try and knit and my arms tire much too quickly. the baby blanket will get finished though - i am not worried. 

sat outside a bit today - lovely day with a breeze and as long as you were in the sun it was nice and warm. felt good to be outside.

have quite a bit to catch up on so may not comment too much. 

thank you for having my back. ---- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I finished the slideshow of photos for mom's funeral last night. Double checked it this morning before delivering it to the funeral home. A pastor from the hospice center came a few times with his guitar and sang to mom. She even sang with him! DB said she must have really wanted to sing with him because she would sleep for 2 days afterward. DSIL managed to get a short video clip of it on her phone for us one visit. We figured out how to email it through google drive and DD saved it to my computer. I tried a copy and paste and it worked! The video is included in the slideshow and it plays! We had a meeting with the pastor for the service, same one who came to the house, that is doing the service. DB and I thought it was supposed to be at the funeral home, but was at youngest DBs. Youngest is the one who has cared for mom. Anyway. We both were at the funeral home. So I delivered the flash drive while there, then we turned around and went the other direction again! Before I left the house DD called to see if I would come get Arriana. She still doesn't have the pool closed for the winter. Arriana was calling for her every 2 minutes, the vacuum wouldn't suck up the leaves the wind had put back in the pool and of course the weather turns cold and wet tomorrow. So when I got finished at DBs I went back the other way again and picked up Arriana and went to Walmart to exchange a couple of things and get stuff for dinner. Half way home , I haf to go potty! Well we are on the highway and no place to go so told her she would have to wait. She fell alseep 2 minutes later. I took her out of the car seat and laid her on a doubled up blanket on the love seat. She is still sleeping an hour later! DD will come after she is finished with the pool. Water is cold and she figured she was going to have to get in it to finish cleaning it. Hoping she didn't have to be in it long. I picked up a big steak and will do some mushrooms and potatoes to go with it. More than enough to feed all 4 of us. Got the steak marinating. Enjoying the peace and quiet while it lasts.


Hope all goes well on the day, Tami. Sounds like it is working well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


That is a nuisance about the meds and the faxes. Hoping you get it sorted- I am about to get horizontal myself, because of my back, then I will work on the Guernsey- where I was last night:-


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you are having extra stress over the medication, Sam. Not what you need! Don't worry about posting. So long as we know you are improving, that is what we need to hear. Enjoy the fine weather while you can, and concentrate on getting well again.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major disadvantage being the first generation out here- no wider family network other than 12,000 miles away- the SIL's don't include me, and brothers can be a bit forgetful. Feeling a bit sorry for myself- my back is playing up, and I could do without the extra ache.


Yes, I can completely understand that, Julie. I'm sure you could do with a bit of unconditional support from family now and again (and enjoy offering it, too). Of course, most of my family connections are my siblings and their families, although I still meet up with a couple of cousins now and again. On the other hand, the cousin I met during the summer lives in North Carolina, so not quite on the doorstep.

I do hope you get some relief from the backache soon. It really does drag you down, and you certainly don't need that.
The gansey is looking fabulous - at least it is a cheerful colour, so good to lift the spirits.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session".
> 
> Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.
> 
> Off to knit now. TTYL


Sounds like you got some real bargains there Gwen . That's the best kind of shopping to do


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you london girl - and you could pour me a glass of a dry white if you have it on hand. --- sam



London Girl said:


> Sam, if you read this, please get well soon, we are thinking of you from over the pond and remembering the fun we had with you in Defiance two years ago! xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you cathy - i will definitely enjoy this cup. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is one for you Sam, in case you are reading along.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Krestiekrew!!! welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are online - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair withyour name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hardly recognized you gwen - love the new "do" - lookiin' good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello London Girl! So good to see you here after such a long absence. Do understand life taking over though. Hope you'll be able to pop in more often. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while 
Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere 
Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session".
> 
> Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.
> 
> Off to knit now. TTYL


You got great deals! Marla did too, we went to Hobby Lobby because she wanted a crochet hook, she got one that's originally $7.35 and another that's about $2+ and with the 40% off coupon and senior discount was just a tad over $2 total. 
I ordered some yarns from Willow yarns the other day, got the on sale with 15% off and 15c shipping on total order, so I got 6 skeins of sock yarn for $20.38, not bad. :sm02: 
Some days retail therapy is the only way to go. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I finished the slideshow of photos for mom's funeral last night. Double checked it this morning before delivering it to the funeral home. A pastor from the hospice center came a few times with his guitar and sang to mom. She even sang with him! DB said she must have really wanted to sing with him because she would sleep for 2 days afterward. DSIL managed to get a short video clip of it on her phone for us one visit. We figured out how to email it through google drive and DD saved it to my computer. I tried a copy and paste and it worked! The video is included in the slideshow and it plays! We had a meeting with the pastor for the service, same one who came to the house, that is doing the service. DB and I thought it was supposed to be at the funeral home, but was at youngest DBs. Youngest is the one who has cared for mom. Anyway. We both were at the funeral home. So I delivered the flash drive while there, then we turned around and went the other direction again! Before I left the house DD called to see if I would come get Arriana. She still doesn't have the pool closed for the winter. Arriana was calling for her every 2 minutes, the vacuum wouldn't suck up the leaves the wind had put back in the pool and of course the weather turns cold and wet tomorrow. So when I got finished at DBs I went back the other way again and picked up Arriana and went to Walmart to exchange a couple of things and get stuff for dinner. Half way home , I haf to go potty! Well we are on the highway and no place to go so told her she would have to wait. She fell alseep 2 minutes later. I took her out of the car seat and laid her on a doubled up blanket on the love seat. She is still sleeping an hour later! DD will come after she is finished with the pool. Water is cold and she figured she was going to have to get in it to finish cleaning it. Hoping she didn't have to be in it long. I picked up a big steak and will do some mushrooms and potatoes to go with it. More than enough to feed all 4 of us. Got the steak marinating. Enjoying the peace and quiet while it lasts.


The slide show is going to be a very good one, I know everyone will enjoy it, especially seeing her sing. 
Poor Arriana, lol, it's always when we are somewhere with no way to get them to a bathroom, doesn't sound like it bothered her much though, you sure wore her out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major disadvantage being the first generation out here- no wider family network other than 12,000 miles away- the SIL's don't include me, and brothers can be a bit forgetful. Feeling a bit sorry for myself- my back is playing up, and I could do without the extra ache.


An achy back doesn't help any part of our body, mind, or spirit to feel good, just seems to make everything feel that much worse, I hope the ache fades and you feel some relief soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi is still wearing flips - her reasoning - it hasn't snowed yet. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And we are back in shorts and t-shirts the last few days! Strange weather all over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


It's rest and relaxation for you young man! No stress or strenuous activities, you need to completely heal and get your energy levels back up, it may take a bit of time so just listen to your body, and Heidi of course. Hopefully they have your meds all straightened out and you won't have that problem again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nuisance about the meds and the faxes. Hoping you get it sorted- I am about to get horizontal myself, because of my back, then I will work on the Guernsey- where I was last night:-


That's looking fabulous Julie!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Those are sooooo cute!!! Good luck with not starting another project until you finish the others, let me know how that works for you, I have been trying not to start something else but I think I'm going to lose that battle. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major disadvantage being the first generation out here- no wider family network other than 12,000 miles away- the SIL's don't include me, and brothers can be a bit forgetful. Feeling a bit sorry for myself- my back is playing up, and I could do without the extra ache.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone needs a come to Jesus talk re your meds.

Don't worry about commenting much. Just enough we know you are still here. Of course we have your back. And prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope all goes well on the day, Tami. Sounds like it is working well.


Thank you, Julie. So far things have gone smoothly. Oldest DB has warned me though that he may be pretty testy on Friday. He had a major heart attack and open heart surgery 8 or 9 years ago and it has not only played with his memory, but the emotions as well. Told him he won't be alone. He has planned the luncheon after the funeral on his own. Youngest DB left it to us, as he had planned funeral, ect and had his hands full with other things. I helped make a few phone calls and he took it from there. I just wrote him a check to pay for part of it. Seemed like he felt it was something he wanted/needed to do. We won't have to do anything but show up. Everything will be taken care of for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I can completely understand that, Julie. I'm sure you could do with a bit of unconditional support from family now and again (and enjoy offering it, too). Of course, most of my family connections are my siblings and their families, although I still meet up with a couple of cousins now and again. On the other hand, the cousin I met during the summer lives in North Carolina, so not quite on the doorstep.
> 
> I do hope you get some relief from the backache soon. It really does drag you down, and you certainly don't need that.
> The gansey is looking fabulous - at least it is a cheerful colour, so good to lift the spirits.
> ...


What she said!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Wow absolutely gorgeous dress, and the others are very cute indeed. I'm procrastinating over my cross stitch project. It's down to outlining stage but just can't get motivated to finish it. I have others waiting to make, but need to finish this one first. I'm reading a lot instead at present, craftwork on back burner for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Love them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey stella - how are you? --- sam



StellaK said:


> [quote I'm up because of huge muscle cramp from groin down to knee. Took some magnesium but can't find heating pad so working. Afraid to lie down but think I will.
> I use Activ-on, a roll-on liniment, for muscle cramps. It works in 5 to 10 minutes. Get it at Wal-Mart for about $8.00. StellaK
> .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the heads up margaret - maybe you should double the batch next time. glad you both liked it. --- sam



darowil said:


> That sounds good Heather.
> 
> Sam if you are reading this I did the Pumpkin and Chicken Slow Cooker dish you posted a couple of weeks ago tonight. Very good- David loved it. He wanted more but I wouldn't let him have much more so we had enough for tomorrow night as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The slide show is going to be a very good one, I know everyone will enjoy it, especially seeing her sing.
> Poor Arriana, lol, it's always when we are somewhere with no way to get them to a bathroom, doesn't sound like it bothered her much though, you sure wore her out. lol


Mom was trying to finish up the pool. The construction noise was scaring her so mom took her to the park to play until I could get there. I put her in the shopping cart and fastened the seatbelt. She doesn't like it but didn't give me trouble. I would have made her wear it anyway. Had a couple of instances in n e Ohio recently where attempts have been made to snatch littles from carts.

Time to turn the meat on the grill. Almost done! I'm starved!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - thanis for the get well wishes and a happy happy birthday to you. hope it was a special day for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday to note today- Karena who usually just drops in once each Tea Party.
> 
> Happy Birthday, if you should chance to see this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry tami - hugs and healing energy zooming to you and family during this time. just remember we are here for you. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to know for sure i say ask him. at least you would know one way or the other and could plan accordingly. you understand this is just mho. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you April and Sonja.
> I am feeling calm in a way. Almost like I finally know rather than his whole....I don't know....kinda....blah blah. I do expect to hear it from the horses mouth. My big scare right now is seeing him tomorrow at Karate. Do I say something or let him. A friend of both of ours is like.....don't act any different still put your hand out to be held. Still hug and kiss him. If he doesn't say anything it will start to eat at him.
> I don't know what u will do til tomorrow night when I see him. Will not so anything stupid in front of Gage.
> 
> Love you all. Thank you again for your love and support❤


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.

Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.

Julie, I can imagine it's hard with no family nearby. Your gansey is coming along great

Sonja, what cute knits, I love the snowman hat & booties

I had a great visit with my cousin & did a few errands while I was there.
The internet is now fixed, the receiver-transmitter thing on top of the pole was no good so had to be replaced, not easy but now done. It's a good thing it wasn't the cable as DH had dug it into the ground & that would have been a big job to re do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so happy you were able to sit outside. Poor Heidi, that must have scared her so much. Of course we have your back. You always have ours.
Julie, guernsey is coming along beautifully. Healing energy for your back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds like an exhausting day. What a wonderful thing to have pics of your mom singing! Wonderful. Glad dear brother handling funeral arrangements. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like that one- Vicky sure was wilful when one. Wonder what her daughter will be like? It's actually easier to deal with a one year old throwing a tantrum as they are smaller.


When mine did that (at home of course), I'd sit down on the floor and "cry" too. Usually they would stop and look at me in wonder. Ha ha.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, precious! Precious! Precious!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I'm so glad you're back! 

Tami, the memorial should be lovely. 

Sonja, adorable knitting as always.

Dagnabbit, there was something else but CRAFT. I'm tired today. Hoping to work on the new design tonight but first need to get the dishes done. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.



Kathleendoris said:


> Sounds like a good day's work, Gwen! What yarn did you buy for the mermaid tail? I have made a good start on my second one, this time in lavender and a silvery-grey. I am getting a bit tired, though, of constantly getting Groupon offers for ready made ones at Â£14.99, less than I have paid for the yarn for my handmade ones!
> 
> On Sunday, I had a call from my youngest nephew, to tell me that he and his partner are expecting a baby in April. I don't think I will start the knitting until after we have seen them at New Year - they will probably have had the 20 week scan by about then, so we may know whether a great niece or a great nephew is in the offing. I do have a cream shawl partly knitted, so I can always get moving on that if I have some time to spare!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Sam. So relieved you are home and on the mend for sure. Yep, cut off 3 1/2 - 4 inches of hair....still end up pulling up in a pony tail most of the time...LOL.



thewren said:


> hardly recognized you gwen - love the new "do" - lookiin' good. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Sam, I'm so happy to see that you are home! Please take it easy - although I'm sure your daughters will make sure of that. We were all very worried.
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent - just busy. I have Lili 5 days a week now from 7:30 a.m. to 5 or 6 p.m. , depending on the day. By the time I get home, have dinner and do a chore or two, I'm just tired.
> ...


I love my one day with Elizabeth for much the same time. But it is tiring so don't know how you manage five. No matter how much you love them it must become a chore that often and long.
Reading this on my phone while she sleeps. Over an hour already so any time now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning white dress! Adorable hat and booties too.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great deal IMHO for nice sock yarn! Heck lately what I've seen has been that much for a single skein!


Poledra65 said:


> You got great deals! Marla did too, we went to Hobby Lobby because she wanted a crochet hook, she got one that's originally $7.35 and another that's about $2+ and with the 40% off coupon and senior discount was just a tad over $2 total.
> I ordered some yarns from Willow yarns the other day, got the on sale with 15% off and 15c shipping on total order, so I got 6 skeins of sock yarn for $20.38, not bad. :sm02:
> Some days retail therapy is the only way to go. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Paula, good to hear you are doing well but keeping busy.
> 
> Melody, I hope you can get the anxiety under control & get feeling better.
> 
> ...


How nice that he was ts to make contact. Hope you enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo for Heidi! I have to admit that I've worn something with a bit more support lately; ankle acting up with stupid weather changes. Last week it was mid to upper 70s and today it was 88 F. Suppose to be 91 tomorrow then by Saturday down to 70.


thewren said:


> heidi is still wearing flips - her reasoning - it hasn't snowed yet. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto, ditto, and ditto Mr. Sam!


Poledra65 said:


> It's rest and relaxation for you young man! No stress or strenuous activities, you need to completely heal and get your energy levels back up, it may take a bit of time so just listen to your body, and Heidi of course. Hopefully they have your meds all straightened out and you won't have that problem again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh meant to say DH, though tired bless his heart, sanded and put another coat of poly on the kitchen floor. Also put more color chips on it (even though I ask not to but not fussing really; they look good). He said he may do one more coat tomorrow. I went and picked up burger combos for dinner and a box of donuts for breakfast since can't get into the kitchen. 

Peanuts Halloween special is on the tv. I've alway loved the Peanuts specials so guess I'll kind of watch it while I knit a bit. I've stated watching a series on Amazon called Poldark; historical drama. I think it is on PBS too. I'll watch some it too. I know the debate is on tonight but since we did early voting I just really don't feel like watching the political drama anymore. Too embarrassing and hateful no matter who you are rooting for IMHO. 

Play nice everyone and {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


Thought you sounded bad. Hope all is fixed and you stay well for a while now. 
Tell Heidi they should actually always have a copy of your living will. It doesn't mean they think they will need it ( though this might have been the case).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


Busy time. So are you now all organised? Hope it all goes well and is a good time of saying farewell. Hard of course but also positive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Looking good sure got your knitting mojo back. 
And now to get a little girl up. I think! She sounds happy so I will leave her be for a while


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I can completely understand that, Julie. I'm sure you could do with a bit of unconditional support from family now and again (and enjoy offering it, too). Of course, most of my family connections are my siblings and their families, although I still meet up with a couple of cousins now and again. On the other hand, the cousin I met during the summer lives in North Carolina, so not quite on the doorstep.
> 
> I do hope you get some relief from the backache soon. It really does drag you down, and you certainly don't need that.
> The gansey is looking fabulous - at least it is a cheerful colour, so good to lift the spirits.
> ...


Thanks Chris! With my brothers being twins they are a self contained unit- and of course no sisters, and down to one child only- it was a lovely experience in 2011 meeting up with so many of my cousins. Not a lot I can do about the back-ache- maxed on the Paracetemol already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


I love the snow people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> An achy back doesn't help any part of our body, mind, or spirit to feel good, just seems to make everything feel that much worse, I hope the ache fades and you feel some relief soon.


Thanks, Kaye Jo! It is annoying that it hits when I sit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking fabulous Julie!!! :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. So far things have gone smoothly. Oldest DB has warned me though that he may be pretty testy on Friday. He had a major heart attack and open heart surgery 8 or 9 years ago and it has not only played with his memory, but the emotions as well. Told him he won't be alone. He has planned the luncheon after the funeral on his own. Youngest DB left it to us, as he had planned funeral, ect and had his hands full with other things. I helped make a few phone calls and he took it from there. I just wrote him a check to pay for part of it. Seemed like he felt it was something he wanted/needed to do. We won't have to do anything but show up. Everything will be taken care of for us.


I hope your DB can keep his cool. Sounds like you are all well prepared.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What she said!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.
> 
> Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


I do feel rather alone, Bonnie- but not a lot I can do to change the situation. Thank you, I am pleased with how fast it is coming on- maybe I will be on the sleeves when I have to put it away for the heat of summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so happy you were able to sit outside. Poor Heidi, that must have scared her so much. Of course we have your back. You always have ours.
> Julie, guernsey is coming along beautifully. Healing energy for your back.


I'll have to do something about the transmission lines!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry tami - hugs and healing energy zooming to you and family during this time. just remember we are here for you. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.
> 
> Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Glad the internet is fixed. Too bad they wouldn't take your word for it that the router wasn't the problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sounds like an exhausting day. What a wonderful thing to have pics of your mom singing! Wonderful. Glad dear brother handling funeral arrangements. Hugs.


I think what is the most exhausting is the emotions. Though I am more relaxed, otherwise. DB has been wonderful for the last 5 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I'm so glad you're back!
> 
> Tami, the memorial should be lovely.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We are hoping so. We also have some books and photos to display.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


That will make a beautiful mermaid tail for a 4 year old. I did a poncho for Arriana in that of the pinks purples and whites. Now they can't find it. They have looked everywhere.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Haven't read for a couple days so had a lot to catch up on. Lovely knit and crocheted projects. I finished the two pair of socks but wasn't happy with them when I tried on. I did rolled cuffs and am not happy with it. I'll take out the bind off and put in some ribbing. Both pairs fit footwise. 

Started the beaded hat from Jimmy Bean's Big Bag. I have a 1.5 Kollage needle so used it. Cast on the 120 sts called for using crochet cast on. Knitted 18 rows of ribbing. The hat is supposed to be 19" around but mine was only about 8". Small enough to fit a baby. So I frogged it. Have 200 yes of yarn in the kit but I don't think I'll have enough to increase the hat to fit an adult. Nice pattern and I may do it in different yarn. It's fingering yarn. I'll think of something else to do with it. Got a tube of beads and a beading crochet hook with the yarn. Kinda disappointed with them not really matching pattern with yarn sent. Hoping to go out to Reno at Christmas to their store. 

Quick stop home for the evening as I got a load delivered near by. I've driven about 1700 miles since noon on Monday. Four hours sleep Tuesday morning after first delivery and four hours from 3:30-7:30 this morning. Should be tired but not really. Back to work tomorrow. 

Tami, continued prayers for your family during this time. Bonnie, so sorry the snow has caused the loss of rent. Healing thoughts to all in pain, physically and mentally. Mel, I know how you are feeling. I've been there. Sometimes it's better to step away and protect yourself, emotionally. Hard to do, I know. Took me at least a couple years and even now, over 30 yrs later, still have the "what if?" and "if only?" IMO, if Greg has feeling for someone else, he has stepped away from reconciliation. Sorry if this is harsh, but like I've said, been there, done that. Gage deserves a happy mom and this may be the way. You both can still be parents to Gage but maybe not together. Remember, we care deeply about you. 

Cute GC pics. Hello, Dawn. How is the new school year going? Welcome to any new readers. Gwen, love Tuesday Morning. That's where I've gotten my Kollage circs. I always check out the craft aisle for goodies. Closest one to home is Ft Wayne. One day will take Sam over there. 

Will close for now. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope your DB can keep his cool. Sounds like you are all well prepared.


Yes, I think we are as prepared as we can be. And if DB cries, so be it. I have no problem with it. I think the whole "real men don't cry" thing is ridiculous! I think their mental health overall would be much better if they did cry at times when appropriate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't read for a couple days so had a lot to catch up on. Lovely knit and crocheted projects. I finished the two pair of socks but wasn't happy with them when I tried on. I did rolled cuffs and am not happy with it. I'll take out the bind off and put in some ribbing. Both pairs fit footwise.
> 
> ...


Kathy, you might try different needles in that size and same amount of stitches. I have found that with my Kollage needles I have to go up at least one size.

Thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers. Glad you got a night at home. Get some well deserved sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


That should be very pretty, congrats on the deal


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


You're a good soul, Gwen. She's going to love it. I've used that yarn (only had one skein so made a hat) and it turned out really nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy do be careful driving, which I'm know you are but just needed to say it. I can not imagine driving so many miles with such little sleep. Our Tuesday Morning moved about a year ago to a new location and is so nice now. I could shop there all day long if I had the $$ to do so. They have quite a good size craft section. I have found that I need to watch their yarn prices though; often not any better than buying at full price in other locations.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't read for a couple days so had a lot to catch up on. Lovely knit and crocheted projects. I finished the two pair of socks but wasn't happy with them when I tried on. I did rolled cuffs and am not happy with it. I'll take out the bind off and put in some ribbing. Both pairs fit footwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I think we are as prepared as we can be. And if DB cries, so be it. I have no problem with it. I think the whole "real men don't cry" thing is ridiculous! I think their mental health overall would be much better if they did cry at times when appropriate.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny from Ruth in Glasgow Scotland:-

Jack aged 92, and Gill aged 89, are all excited about their decision to get married.They go for a stroll to discuss the wedding, and on the way they pass a chemist shop and Jack suggests they go in.

Jack addresses the man behind the counter: "Are you the owner?"

The pharmacist answers, "Yes."

Jack: "We're about to get married. Do you sell heart medication?"

Pharmacist: "Of course we do."

Jack: "How about medicine for circulation?"

Pharmacist: "All kinds"

Jack: "Medicine for rheumatism?"

Pharmacist: "Definitely."

Jack: "How about suppositories?"

Pharmacist: "Yes"

Jack: "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, and Alzheimer's?"

Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety. The works."

Jack: "Vitamins, sleeping pills, antidotes for Parkinson's disease?"

Pharmacist: "Absolutely."

Jack: "Everything for heartburn and indigestion?"

Pharmacist: "We do."

Jack: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers, and walking sticks?"

Pharmacist: "All speeds and sizes."

Jack: "Adult incontinence pants?"

Pharmacist: "Yes."

Jack: "Then we'd like to use this store for our wedding presents list."


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Julie. So far things have gone smoothly. Oldest DB has warned me though that he may be pretty testy on Friday. He had a major heart attack and open heart surgery 8 or 9 years ago and it has not only played with his memory, but the emotions as well. Told him he won't be alone. He has planned the luncheon after the funeral on his own. Youngest DB left it to us, as he had planned funeral, ect and had his hands full with other things. I helped make a few phone calls and he took it from there. I just wrote him a check to pay for part of it. Seemed like he felt it was something he wanted/needed to do. We won't have to do anything but show up. Everything will be taken care of for us.


It helps that you are all able to work together in agreement to get everything done, that helps tremendously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom was trying to finish up the pool. The construction noise was scaring her so mom took her to the park to play until I could get there. I put her in the shopping cart and fastened the seatbelt. She doesn't like it but didn't give me trouble. I would have made her wear it anyway. Had a couple of instances in n e Ohio recently where attempts have been made to snatch littles from carts.
> 
> Time to turn the meat on the grill. Almost done! I'm starved!


Wow, that would be a bit scary for a little one. I totally agree with the seatbelts for everything, I am also a total advocate for using the harness and leash thing when they start walking as I've had people just pick Christopher up out of his stroller, freaked me out, and that is one child that would have gone with anyone for at least the first 2-3 minutes and by then it would two late for me to hear him screaming in a lot of situations. 
Dinner sounds yummy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nuisance about the meds and the faxes. Hoping you get it sorted- I am about to get horizontal myself, because of my back, then I will work on the Guernsey- where I was last night:-


Guernsey is looking great Julie. , have you done that much front and back or is it just one side ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa has her Arnold Swartzapup do back now that it's getting cooler she's so cute. lol
At knit group yesterday, the owner of the shop who is a quilter and owned a quilt shop in Colorado previously, was showing us some things she'd finish lately and was explaining how to make this set of placemats to the two quilters in our group, I was the one who understood what she was saying so I had to make a set. It uses 6 fat squares, I have the tops done, I think, so now I need to get the backing fabric and quilt them, I'll post a picture when I'm done. lol So this is my first foray into piece quilting... How do I get myself into these things? :sm16: 

Sonja, I was unable to not start another project, I cast on socks for the 14 year old across the street for Christmas, I tried not to, I really did try. :sm12: :sm19: 
I wanted to wait until I finished the sock I'm working on, and then start a sweater for the older sister across the street, I'm getting tired of small tiny needles. lol Oh well...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are sooooo cute!!! Good luck with not starting another project until you finish the others, let me know how that works for you, I have been trying not to start something else but I think I'm going to lose that battle. lolol


I'm determined to wear the scarf this winter so I need that finished and youngest is waiting on his socks so I need them finished too , so I'm staying firm . Well at least for the next half hour :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous dress, and the others are very cute indeed. I'm procrastinating over my cross stitch project. It's down to outlining stage but just can't get motivated to finish it. I have others waiting to make, but need to finish this one first. I'm reading a lot instead at present, craftwork on back burner for now.


Thank you Fan 
Hope you get your motivation back soon . Just think your lovely cross stitch should be on show for all to see not hiding away


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.
> 
> Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to visit with your cousin, it's so nice to catch up even if it's been several years. 
Ooh, well, glad it's fixed now, hopefully you won't have any other problems with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When mine did that (at home of course), I'd sit down on the floor and "cry" too. Usually they would stop and look at me in wonder. Ha ha.


LOL! I've done that a time or three, usually does get them wondering what the heck... Does derail most tantrums though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


That's such a sweet thing to do, the yarn will work great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a great deal IMHO for nice sock yarn! Heck lately what I've seen has been that much for a single skein!


I was quite surprised, I'll let you know the quality when I get it, I am working with sock yarn from Nordic Mart, and it was only $2.35 I think per skein and it's a decent yarn, it does take two skeins to do a pair of socks, but still, compared to the average of $16-18/skein, not bad at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't read for a couple days so had a lot to catch up on. Lovely knit and crocheted projects. I finished the two pair of socks but wasn't happy with them when I tried on. I did rolled cuffs and am not happy with it. I'll take out the bind off and put in some ribbing. Both pairs fit footwise.
> 
> ...


You certainly travel a lot of miles in a short period of time, your sleep schedule must be none existent. lol
A quick trip home is always nice. 
Take care, stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a king sized air bed on a king sized bed frame - couldn't afford a real mattress. i put a heavy blanket on and then a super mattress pad on top of that. so comfortable - i loved it - the three dogs loved it - but then one can learn to love hanging if they hang long enough. --- sam

for you crochers thought you might enjoy this. --- sam

http://www.5littlemonsters.com/2015/11/crocheted-nativity-set.html


pacer said:


> My guys researched the carrots and found the same story about growing orange carrots to honor a king.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm determined to wear the scarf this winter so I need that finished and youngest is waiting on his socks so I need them finished too , so I'm staying firm . Well at least for the next half hour :sm02:


LOL! I'll keep chanting my mantra for you, it didn't work for me, but it might for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree liz - we have been having beautiful days - not real warm - mid60's - but when you are sitting in the sun you are quite warm. i was hoping if would last through the winter and then just slide into summer's heat. that would be perfect. --- sam



budasha said:


> Glad the diazepam helped with the hip pain. Maybe I should try it for my back. It's been kicking up a storm in bed lately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should show him the soup bowls that have handles on them for you to hold onto while you sip your soup. i almost always put my soup in a large mug that hold an entire can of progresso. prefer that way. sam



pacer said:


> Sounds good. Soups are filling meals and warm you up on those cooler days. My DH makes a wonderful beef stew. Matthew won't eat soups because he believes he should not drink his meals. Silly guy. He never has taken a liking to soups or tomato based sauces except pizza sauce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks liz - i wondered how it turned out. love love the reports you give me on my menu selections. --- sam



budasha said:


> Did I tell you that I did Sam's Hawaiian pork chop slow cooker recipe? It was very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm goof liz - just going to take some time. --- sam



budasha said:


> Has anyone had any more news about Sam? I hope no news is good news. I do worry about him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love them!


Thank you Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy heading to your niece to surround her with warm healing goodness. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It's been rather warm here, also. To be 81 °F the next 2 days, then to 69 the next. Yuck. Just looked at the forecast for mom's visitation 62°F and 100% precipitation. Funeral will be 58°F and 60% precipitation. That will not be good for my niece with Scleraderma. She could also use some prayers. She is younger than my DD and is getting worse. Her lungs now look like spider webs, and her feet were almost as purple as mom's were yesterday as she was getting closer to passing. DB said she is very tiny now, and loosing more weight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom was trying to finish up the pool. The construction noise was scaring her so mom took her to the park to play until I could get there. I put her in the shopping cart and fastened the seatbelt. She doesn't like it but didn't give me trouble. I would have made her wear it anyway. Had a couple of instances in n e Ohio recently where attempts have been made to snatch littles from carts.
> 
> Time to turn the meat on the grill. Almost done! I'm starved!


That is scary . A parents worst nightmare


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.
> 
> Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
Glad you had a great visit with your cousin and finally got your internet fixed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, precious! Precious! Precious!


Thank you Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


Very pretty, you have a production line going on these mermaid tails!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, hope your back pain is better by now. You sound a bit 'down' so am sending you loving hugs. Hope we can compensate for the distant family - we do try to.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I'm so glad you're back!
> 
> Tami, the memorial should be lovely.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweaniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


Yarn looks lovely Gwen . It's very kind of you to make another mermaid tail


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, I'm glad you can help out caring for Lili. No wonder you are tired. I'd be exhausted and unable to physically keep up with that schedule.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session".
> 
> Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.
> 
> Off to knit now. TTYL


Well done on your retail therapy! And you are so kind to offer to make the little girl a mermaid blanket. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a major disadvantage being the first generation out here- no wider family network other than 12,000 miles away- the SIL's don't include me, and brothers can be a bit forgetful. Feeling a bit sorry for myself- my back is playing up, and I could do without the extra ache.


Chin up Julie. Pain in your back is the last thing you need as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nuisance about the meds and the faxes. Hoping you get it sorted- I am about to get horizontal myself, because of my back, then I will work on the Guernsey- where I was last night:-


It is looking really lovely Julie. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Adorable as always Sonja! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from Ruth in Glasgow Scotland:-
> 
> Jack aged 92, and Gill aged 89, are all excited about their decision to get married.They go for a stroll to discuss the wedding, and on the way they pass a chemist shop and Jack suggests they go in.
> 
> ...


Good one :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c. 

And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh meant to say DH, though tired bless his heart, sanded and put another coat of poly on the kitchen floor. Also put more color chips on it (even though I ask not to but not fussing really; they look good). He said he may do one more coat tomorrow. I went and picked up burger combos for dinner and a box of donuts for breakfast since can't get into the kitchen.
> 
> Peanuts Halloween special is on the tv. I've alway loved the Peanuts specials so guess I'll kind of watch it while I knit a bit. I've stated watching a series on Amazon called Poldark; historical drama. I think it is on PBS too. I'll watch some it too. I know the debate is on tonight but since we did early voting I just really don't feel like watching the political drama anymore. Too embarrassing and hateful no matter who you are rooting for IMHO.
> 
> Play nice everyone and {{{{{{Hugs for everyone}}}}}. TTYL


Gwen, meant to say earlier how good your hair looks. You look really beautiful. 
Glad you're enjoying Poldark, we are on the second series here at the moment. Have also just finished a series called Victoria which is all about Queen Victoria from when she became Queen as a young girl, meeting Prince Albert and the birth of their first baby. An excellent series and they're promising a second one next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bubba love - the baby is going to live it. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello thought I would show you all what has been taking up all my time lately


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry about the prescription mixup,like you haven't had enough trouble lately, hope it's sorted out soon.
> 
> Tami, it's great you got the slide show done & all the arrangements settled, I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


What a relief it was 'only' on the pole. And so nice to have internet back again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Stunning white dress! Adorable hat and booties too.


Thank you very much gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looking good sure got your knitting mojo back.
> And now to get a little girl up. I think! She sounds happy so I will leave her be for a while


Thank you Margaret . Hope all went well with Elizabeth and your back is pain free


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the snow people!


Thank you julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When mine did that (at home of course), I'd sit down on the floor and "cry" too. Usually they would stop and look at me in wonder. Ha ha.


I've done that as well- it surprises them. But not if try it to often.

A different little girl to the younger one- becoming so independent and happy to occupy herself. Didn't need to walk her around as much today which was good with my back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've done that as well- it surprises them. But not if try it to often.
> 
> A different little girl to the younger one- becoming so independent and happy to occupy herself. Didn't need to walk her around as much today which was good with my back.


Good to hear! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Guernsey is looking great Julie. , have you done that much front and back or is it just one side ?


Thank you, Sonja- the usual way is to divide for the yokes, and knit back first then the front- so that is the back- I am now about two rows away from completing the back, then I start the front, which has a bit more shaping at the neckline.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, hope your back pain is better by now. You sound a bit 'down' so am sending you loving hugs. Hope we can compensate for the distant family - we do try to.


I am not sure what I would do without my TP family- life would be very empty, and yet I've only been involved for 4 and a bit years- I have made so many good friends here, and on the Lace Party. Back still playing up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Chin up Julie. Pain in your back is the last thing you need as well.


It is rather wearying. I am wondering if it might be Sacro Iliac pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking really lovely Julie. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Beautiful colours!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I think we are as prepared as we can be. And if DB cries, so be it. I have no problem with it. I think the whole "real men don't cry" thing is ridiculous! I think their mental health overall would be much better if they did cry at times when appropriate.


I agree- after all there is nothing wrong with crying at your own mothers funeral. David didn't- I would have been very surprised if he did. Same goes for you as well- if you want to cry do so. It's Thursday evening here so you will just be beginning two very hard days-praying that in your sorrow will feel peace from the source of all peace.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from Ruth in Glasgow Scotland:-
> 
> Jack aged 92, and Gill aged 89, are all excited about their decision to get married.They go for a stroll to discuss the wedding, and on the way they pass a chemist shop and Jack suggests they go in.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


30.5 here today. Very windy though and rain due overnight. Only 16 tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret . Hope all went well with Elizabeth and your back is pain free


Felt hardly anything- but have been taking full quota of the two OTC medications. Will start dropping one tomorrow. Think I will be OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what I would do without my TP family- life would be very empty, and yet I've only been involved for 4 and a bit years- I have made so many good friends here, and on the Lace Party. Back still playing up.


Could well be because of the hip-favouring the other side. Hard to do much about it. Any way you could get to see a physio who could give you strengthening exercises?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 30.5 here today. Very windy though and rain due overnight. Only 16 tomorrow.


Golly, wow 30! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what I would do without my TP family- life would be very empty, and yet I've only been involved for 4 and a bit years- I have made so many good friends here, and on the Lace Party. Back still playing up.


I am so glad you are part of this family. And I am so glad that I am too.... :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It helps that you are all able to work together in agreement to get everything done, that helps tremendously.


It does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that would be a bit scary for a little one. I totally agree with the seatbelts for everything, I am also a total advocate for using the harness and leash thing when they start walking as I've had people just pick Christopher up out of his stroller, freaked me out, and that is one child that would have gone with anyone for at least the first 2-3 minutes and by then it would two late for me to hear him screaming in a lot of situations.
> Dinner sounds yummy!


Both of my kids were on "leashes". Had a woman give me all knows of grief in the mall on day. Gave it right back. I told her 1. It's not your child 2. He isn't running wild and tripping you 3. He's not playing in the clothes racks ruining clothes 4. And the most important to me, he can't be snatched! 5. He's happy, feels free, and isn't getting his arm pulled out of the socket trying to hold my hand. Lol she was not happy. Thought she was going to get away with telling me what a terrible mother I was. Instead got it turned back on her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy heading to your niece to surround her with warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom passed away about 6:30 last evening. She passed peacefully. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Dear Tami, so sorry for your mom's passing. Thankfully she passed peacefully. I know the days ahead are totally exhausting but very meaningful. Sending you bug hugs and sincere condolences. The slide show will be a special gift to everyone. 
I know the service in her memory will be healing for all of you as you remember the gift of her life. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so glad to see you are posting. YAY. Thrilled to have you back. Take all the time you need to gain your strength. Much love and hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I agree, men would have healthier mental attitude if they were not told they couldn't cry. Thank you for reposting soup recipe on fb. I wasn't thinking of what was happening in your life. Sorry to request you do so in the midst of burying your beloved mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I agree- after all there is nothing wrong with crying at your own mothers funeral. David didn't- I would have been very surprised if he did. Same goes for you as well- if you want to cry do so. It's Thursday evening here so you will just be beginning two very hard days-praying that in your sorrow will feel peace from the source of all peace.


Thank you Margaret. Debating going to knitting group this morning. Visitation isn't until 4. We need to be there between 3-3:30. I don't want to just sit here and think about it. As DH would already be home from work on plenty of time to clean up and go, he is at work. He will take tomorrow off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are part of this family. And I am so glad that I am too.... :sm11:


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dear Tami, so sorry for your mom's passing. Thankfully she passed peacefully. I know the days ahead are totally exhausting but very meaningful. Sending you bug hugs and sincere condolences. The slide show will be a special gift to everyone.
> I know the service in her memory will be healing for all of you as you remember the gift of her life. Big Hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I agree, men would have healthier mental attitude if they were not told they couldn't cry. Thank you for reposting soup recipe on fb. I wasn't thinking of what was happening in your life. Sorry to request you do so in the midst of burying your beloved mom.


I was happy to help. I was already playing on Facebook and it was simple to do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, wow! That is a lot of mileage with sleep. I don't know how you could do that without sleep.
Kaye, it IS hard not to start new projects!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100. 

Need to get knitting.
Hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for your graciousness. I hope you did get to knitting group.
Daralene, so happy you had such a wonderful visit with your sisters, aunt and cousins. How special thePrince of Wales gave you room. 
My DD Cathy and DSIL Marc will be flying from India to Atlanta today and tomorrow. She has a conference to attend and speak at in Atlanta next week. My stepson Gus will arrive today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful Cathy. My mom had a green thumb but not so me....


sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished season one of Poldark last night and went to watch season two only to find it isn't available free yet. So hooked on it I may just have to purchase it. I know it is shown on Sunday nights here on PBS and went to the website but couldn't find how to watch the episodes I've already missed. ???? EDIT: Just found season 2 on Simplyjune.org!!!! 


angelam said:


> Gwen, meant to say earlier how good your hair looks. You look really beautiful.
> Glad you're enjoying Poldark, we are on the second series here at the moment. Have also just finished a series called Victoria which is all about Queen Victoria from when she became Queen as a young girl, meeting Prince Albert and the birth of their first baby. An excellent series and they're promising a second one next year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've done that as well- it surprises them. But not if try it to often.
> 
> A different little girl to the younger one- becoming so independent and happy to occupy herself. Didn't need to walk her around as much today which was good with my back.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Have been up and out all morning today; felt good and body cooperating ????. Since still can't use the kitchen treated myself to Waffle House for breakfast. Chatted with a young waitress I see there from time to time and when she saw the picture of the mermaid blankets she said she wished she could knit or crochet and how much her little girl ( 4 yr old) would love one. Anyway, I told her I'd try to make her one before Christmas (no promises) and she was thrilled. This young woman & her husband are hard workers and struggle to make ends met so it made me feel good to try to help out. Anyway, I then went to JoAnn's and lo and behold today was 20% off for seniors AND I had a 40% off for all non-sale yarn so I got yarn to make her mermaid tale (would have been $40) and a wire frame to make a holiday wreath all for $28 and little change. Getting such a good buy on all this just was confirmation that I am doing the right thing (at least in my mind it does and that's all that matters.). While at that shopping center I also went next door to Tuesday Morning (for those that aren't familiar with this store it is kind of like an upscale clearance center...only way I know how to describe it). I again got a very good deal on a storage ottoman that is upholstered and goes perfect with the sofa and also a ceramic pie dish I had been searching for. Also found a very a couple of nice small items to give as presents that would have cost me considerable more (therefore probably would not have purchased) and will put aside until Christmas. Anyway, I felt very satisfied with my "retail therapy session".
> 
> Paula it is so good to see you post. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo with your busy schedule. How wonderful you are able to help by taking care of Lili. Sounds like you and Bob never have a dull moment. Hugs to you both.
> 
> Off to knit now. TTYL


You sure had a great shopping day, and even better is that you're going to make the mermaid tail for that young woman. She will be so happy to give it to her daughter. Hugs for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I finished the slideshow of photos for mom's funeral last night. Double checked it this morning before delivering it to the funeral home. A pastor from the hospice center came a few times with his guitar and sang to mom. She even sang with him! DB said she must have really wanted to sing with him because she would sleep for 2 days afterward. DSIL managed to get a short video clip of it on her phone for us one visit. We figured out how to email it through google drive and DD saved it to my computer. I tried a copy and paste and it worked! The video is included in the slideshow and it plays! We had a meeting with the pastor for the service, same one who came to the house, that is doing the service. DB and I thought it was supposed to be at the funeral home, but was at youngest DBs. Youngest is the one who has cared for mom. Anyway. We both were at the funeral home. So I delivered the flash drive while there, then we turned around and went the other direction again! Before I left the house DD called to see if I would come get Arriana. She still doesn't have the pool closed for the winter. Arriana was calling for her every 2 minutes, the vacuum wouldn't suck up the leaves the wind had put back in the pool and of course the weather turns cold and wet tomorrow. So when I got finished at DBs I went back the other way again and picked up Arriana and went to Walmart to exchange a couple of things and get stuff for dinner. Half way home , I haf to go potty! Well we are on the highway and no place to go so told her she would have to wait. She fell alseep 2 minutes later. I took her out of the car seat and laid her on a doubled up blanket on the love seat. She is still sleeping an hour later! DD will come after she is finished with the pool. Water is cold and she figured she was going to have to get in it to finish cleaning it. Hoping she didn't have to be in it long. I picked up a big steak and will do some mushrooms and potatoes to go with it. More than enough to feed all 4 of us. Got the steak marinating. Enjoying the peace and quiet while it lasts.


How wonderful that you were able to put together a slide show of your mom. I'm sure it will bring back a lot of good memories for everyone who knew her. Hope your daughter was able to get the pool closed without getting too cold.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I think we are as prepared as we can be. And if DB cries, so be it. I have no problem with it. I think the whole "real men don't cry" thing is ridiculous! I think their mental health overall would be much better if they did cry at times when appropriate.


It isn't entirely a man thing either. When my uncle died, my mother (his sister) refused to go to the funeral on the grounds that she might cry. We tried to tell her that it was fine to cry in such circumstances, but she was adamant. We thought at first that she might be worried about the journey, but even when we assured her that my sister would accompany her on the train for the first part of the trip and I would drive us all for the rest of the way, she refused. My sister and I went without her, but felt very embarrassed making excuses for her absence, telling people that she was ill, when we knew quite well she was not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i haven't been on yet. some of my meds are running low - they say a fax was not received - i say when it says transaction completed they got it and just can't find it - none the less there is a conference call going on as we speak that is supposed to settle things for all concerned and i am to call in about half an hour to make final the order for my meds. i have a few names and phone numbers plus extension number that i am going to use on the next fax - and i am going to call that person and make sure she has the fax. i don't want this to happen again.
> 
> i wonder if they make pill size in proportion to the disease - my antibiotic is huge - thank goodness it is a capsule and goes down easily. lol
> 
> ...


So glad you're home, Sam. Just take it easy and don't overdo it. I totally understand about your problems with the pharmacy. I've been there, done that. Hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, did you have the new pneumonia that the shots don't cover that most people had? So many aren't covered for this pneumonia even if they've had shots in the past. Apparently there is a new vaccine for this but so many don't know they need it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Those certainly cheered me up! What is the orange flower? I thought at first it might be a hippeastrum/amaryllis, but that doesn't seem quite right. Very pretty, whatever it is.

Gwen is not the only one to have been bargain hunting, although my loot in no way compares to hers! I had in my email a £5 voucher from Hobbycraft, and as I needed some buttons to finish off the baby jacket I have just made, I decided to pop in and see what I could find. I managed to be very strong and not buy any yarn, but as well as the buttons, I bought some card blanks and envelopes, plus some Christmassy stickers to use with them. The grandchildren love to amuse themselves making cards when they come over, and their next few sessions will have cost me nothing! :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nuisance about the meds and the faxes. Hoping you get it sorted- I am about to get horizontal myself, because of my back, then I will work on the Guernsey- where I was last night:-


Very nice, Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Desert Joy, what a great experience for your daughter. The trip of a lifetime for sure. You must be so proud of her. Wish I could hear her speak. I'm sure she'll be wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Lovely, Sonja. What would you do if you didn't have projects on the go? Although I think you must also be knitting in your sleep. :sm09: because you produce so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry to hear about your back. That is terrible to be laid up. Healing wishes. Having to wait so long for the hip may be causing problems elsewhere now. Hugs and Ger Well wishes.

The guernsey is absolutely amazing. Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could well be because of the hip-favouring the other side. Hard to do much about it. Any way you could get to see a physio who could give you strengthening exercises?


I have stretched the budget already for DGS Birthday on the 8th November, Bronwen comes on 5 December, Christmas and their Wedding Anniversary 24th December, DGD Birthday 24th January- not a lot left over for medical, other than getting to the GP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are part of this family. And I am so glad that I am too.... :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It isn't entirely a man thing either. When my uncle died, my mother (his sister) refused to go to the funeral on the grounds that she might cry. We tried to tell her that it was fine to cry in such circumstances, but she was adamant. We thought at first that she might be worried about the journey, but even when we assured her that my sister would accompany her on the train for the first part of the trip and I would drive us all for the rest of the way, she refused. My sister and I went without her, but felt very embarrassed making excuses for her absence, telling people that she was ill, when we knew quite well she was not.


Stiff British upper lip syndrome?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


I think that is great customer service! Special time, indeed with your sisters and aunt. Sounds like you had a great time together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Julie.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about your back. That is terrible to be laid up. Healing wishes. Having to wait so long for the hip may be causing problems elsewhere now. Hugs and Ger Well wishes.
> 
> The guernsey is absolutely amazing. Love it.


What ever is causing the back problem seems to be taking up residence, hugs to you too.

And thank you re Guernsey! I've got the back yoke completed, and have the stitches set and the increase row completed for the front yoke. Time to head back to bed for a bit!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa has her Arnold Swartzapup do back now that it's getting cooler she's so cute. lol
> At knit group yesterday, the owner of the shop who is a quilter and owned a quilt shop in Colorado previously, was showing us some things she'd finish lately and was explaining how to make this set of placemats to the two quilters in our group, I was the one who understood what she was saying so I had to make a set. It uses 6 fat squares, I have the tops done, I think, so now I need to get the backing fabric and quilt them, I'll post a picture when I'm done. lol So this is my first foray into piece quilting... How do I get myself into these things? :sm16:
> 
> Sonja, I was unable to not start another project, I cast on socks for the 14 year old across the street for Christmas, I tried not to, I really did try. :sm12: :sm19:
> I wanted to wait until I finished the sock I'm working on, and then start a sweater for the older sister across the street, I'm getting tired of small tiny needles. lol Oh well...


I look forward to seeing your quilting project. 
Here's another that seems pretty easy that I want to try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm determined to wear the scarf this winter so I need that finished and youngest is waiting on his socks so I need them finished too , so I'm staying firm . Well at least for the next half hour :sm02:


ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the yarn I got for the child size mermaid. Also going to try a different pattern. Will finish my DGD's one first then get this made.


Nice colour combo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm goof liz - just going to take some time. --- sam


I'm glad you are just "goof"????????& not feeling to bad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Wow! Those are beautiful, what are the orange ones?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo! It is annoying that it hits when I sit.


I'm sorry you're having back trouble. I believe that sitting aggravates it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both of my kids were on "leashes". Had a woman give me all knows of grief in the mall on day. Gave it right back. I told her 1. It's not your child 2. He isn't running wild and tripping you 3. He's not playing in the clothes racks ruining clothes 4. And the most important to me, he can't be snatched! 5. He's happy, feels free, and isn't getting his arm pulled out of the socket trying to hold my hand. Lol she was not happy. Thought she was going to get away with telling me what a terrible mother I was. Instead got it turned back on her.


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


I'm glad you had a nice visit with both your aunt & sisters & better yet to get a bargain on the room & tickets


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm goof liz - just going to take some time. --- sam


I'm sure you're not a "goof" Sam :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Beautiful. I love the Clivia. Had one at my last home but gave it away when I moved. I can't over-winter much where I live now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sorry you are having more pain. It could be being aggravated by you favouring your bad hip. Any word on your cardiac tests & will you be getting back to the orthopaedic surgeon soon?

Margaret, it's great Elizabeth didn't need lifting yesterday & your back is a little better.

I've been working a cleaning & organizing my cupboards this week, I, getting near the end & will then wash & oil them, I'll be glad to be done, not one of my favourite tasks.

Well, yesterday DH said he was sick of looking at so much snow & decided to get the snow blower out & clear the deck. At least now we can get out to the BBQ againð We usually don't bother keeping the deck cleared as we don't open the patio door all winter. It has sunk down quite a bit the past few days so doesn't look near as deep as it was earlier in the week. We had well. Over a foot of wet snow.ð³


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Gwen, meant to say earlier how good your hair looks. You look really beautiful.
> Glad you're enjoying Poldark, we are on the second series here at the moment. Have also just finished a series called Victoria which is all about Queen Victoria from when she became Queen as a young girl, meeting Prince Albert and the birth of their first baby. An excellent series and they're promising a second one next year.


I've seen Poldark advertised but haven't watched it yet. I have it "On Demand" so when I do watch, I can see the entire series on a binge weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are part of this family. And I am so glad that I am too.... :sm11:


I feel the same.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have stretched the budget already for DGS Birthday on the 8th November, Bronwen comes on 5 December, Christmas and their Wedding Anniversary 24th December, DGD Birthday 24th January- not a lot left over for medical, other than getting to the GP.


That is a lot of demands on the budget just when you least need them. I have a granddaughter's birthday on 17th November, but otherwise, a clear run up to Christmas. January is quite another matter - at least 6 birthdays, four of them ones I buy presents for. The brighter side of that is, in January, I can often buy what I need in the sales, so not as expensive as it would be the previous month.

Are you allowed codeine? I never find paracetamol to be very effective, but we can get a version which is combined with codeine, which is much stronger. I have only used it when all else failed, as there is a danger of becoming addicted to the codeine, but as a short term measure, it works well.

I do so hope the pain lessens soon. So debilitating.

A very gentle {{{hug}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


So nice that you had a good visit with your sisters and your aunt. Lucky you on both counts, free room and 1/2 price tickets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished season one of Poldark last night and went to watch season two only to find it isn't available free yet. So hooked on it I may just have to purchase it. I know it is shown on Sunday nights here on PBS and went to the website but couldn't find how to watch the episodes I've already missed. ???? EDIT: Just found season 2 on Simplyjune.org!!!!


I may have to do the same if I can't get season 2.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those certainly cheered me up! What is the orange flower? I thought at first it might be a hippeastrum/amaryllis, but that doesn't seem quite right. Very pretty, whatever it is.
> 
> Gwen is not the only one to have been bargain hunting, although my loot in no way compares to hers! I had in my email a £5 voucher from Hobbycraft, and as I needed some buttons to finish off the baby jacket I have just made, I decided to pop in and see what I could find. I managed to be very strong and not buy any yarn, but as well as the buttons, I bought some card blanks and envelopes, plus some Christmassy stickers to use with them. The grandchildren love to amuse themselves making cards when they come over, and their next few sessions will have cost me nothing! :sm01:


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


I'm just making the Better Dorm Boots. Will post a picture later. I did have a "duh" moment when I was working on the foot. It was so simple, I didn't understand it. :sm12:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺

Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe. 

Slept maybe 4 hours. Took the pill at about 830 an hour before bed and then ended up on the phone til 11:45. So tossed and turned until 130. Slept until just after 5. Then toss and turn again until 745. Dr tomorrow afternoon and hopefully something can help me with sleep and eating and nerves. I had a better day yesterday after the cry and I know I will have down days. I told Greg I will drop off Gage at Karate and leave him the with Greg for the hour I will do something else. He sounded stunned and I just said it's going to be hard for me and I don't want Gage to see us acting weird. He said I won't come anymore and I said you sure as hell will. WE need to do this for OUT son. So I haven't decided if I will stay or not tonight. See how I feel when we get there. 

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm just making the Better Dorm Boots. Will post a picture later. I did have a "duh" moment when I was working on the foot. It was so simple, I didn't understand it. :sm12:


 Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene I am glad you enjoyed time with your sisters☺


Sam hope the med mix up has been solved ????

Julie sorry to hear of your back acting up ????

Tami I am thinking of you and your family today. 
In my heart l, on my mind and hugs sent to you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. I am very proud of her and pleased they coulld visit India. Ill also be glad when she and Marc are stateside.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, healing energy for your back.
Bonnie nice socks and slippers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
> Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺
> 
> Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe.
> ...


Mel, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. We're all here for you so you can let off steam whenever you need to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you are having more pain. It could be being aggravated by you favouring your bad hip. Any word on your cardiac tests & will you be getting back to the orthopaedic surgeon soon?
> 
> Margaret, it's great Elizabeth didn't need lifting yesterday & your back is a little better.
> 
> ...


Glad that your snow is receding a bit. Our temp will be dropping next week so I guess our Indian Summer is over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


Good job. Did you also crochet the doily? Looks pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


They are lovely Bonnie . So the Better Dorm Boots were easy to make ? I have that pattern maybe I should try them


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


Those do look warm! And you certainly need all the warmth you can get. I'm glad that you have had no further snowfall, but I really don't think I could cope with Canadian winters. We are fortunate here, in that most years we have either no, or very little, snow. I still remember the winter 60 years ago, when we were cut off, without electricity, for what seems now a very long period, and got by eating pigeons that my dad shot, cooked on the coal range in the farm kitchen, and of course vegetables that were stored. I seem to recall that the plums that my mum and grandma had bottled earlier in the year were very welcome. I have never come close to that since, and never want to! My mum had to cope with the laundry for a two-month old baby, very much still in nappies.

I do hope this is just an aberration and not the sign of a very hard winter to come.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or an egg crate mattress. --- sam



budasha said:


> Good idea.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


Love both those projects, but especially the lacy dress. After so much knitting with heavy yarns lately, I am beginning to crave something finer. My natural preference is for thinner yarns, but lacy things are not always what the family wants!

The snowmen look like fun, too.

I wish I was as disciplined as you about the number of projects I start. I do usually finish things, but it can take years! Sometimes, I give up, because I am getting no satisfaction from the project in hand, but more often than not, I come back, and once I get down to the work in hand, finish quite quickly, because I have already finished a lot of what needs to be done! I am at least now trying to finish one abandoned project before I start something new, but the backlog is huge! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry you're having back trouble. I believe that sitting aggravates it.


It certainly seems to!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

romance on the rebound rarely works melody - i think sooner than later greg will see the light. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> Got it from the horses mouth.
> I asked are you sure you are making the right decision. He said I don't know.
> So they are together. They have feelings for eachother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you are having more pain. It could be being aggravated by you favouring your bad hip. Any word on your cardiac tests & will you be getting back to the orthopaedic surgeon soon?
> 
> Margaret, it's great Elizabeth didn't need lifting yesterday & your back is a little better.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie- could be- it is easier when I use two sticks. GP today and hopefully some answers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is a lot of demands on the budget just when you least need them. I have a granddaughter's birthday on 17th November, but otherwise, a clear run up to Christmas. January is quite another matter - at least 6 birthdays, four of them ones I buy presents for. The brighter side of that is, in January, I can often buy what I need in the sales, so not as expensive as it would be the previous month.
> 
> Are you allowed codeine? I never find paracetamol to be very effective, but we can get a version which is combined with codeine, which is much stronger. I have only used it when all else failed, as there is a danger of becoming addicted to the codeine, but as a short term measure, it works well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hug, Chris! I use the codeine ones regularly at night because it seems the aches are worse- you do have to be careful with them because of their major side-effect- so I have emergency treatment for that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tht is why a lot of farmer's carry farmer's insurance. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think farmers have always been at risk of this topsy turvy weather- lucky when it does work out right for them. Bonnie's summer/autumn seems to have been drastically curtailed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene I am glad you enjoyed time with your sisters☺
> 
> Sam hope the med mix up has been solved ????
> 
> ...


Thank you Melody. Hoping you are getting some quality time and some distance too, from the problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, healing energy for your back.
> Bonnie nice socks and slippers.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming to all concerned. hope the dogs will be ok. do keep us appraised mary of what is going on. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am behind on reading the tea party. I just got word tonight that the two children that were side by side in their mermaid tails were involved in a rollover accident yesterday. A woman in a van blacked out while driving and clipped my niece's DH truck. Her DH and his dad and the children were in the truck. The 2 chocolate labs were also in the vehicle. The dogs were thrown from the truck and found last night and tonight. They have some unknown injuries being dealt with currently. The seatbelts and airbags left the family with scratches and bruises. My niece is in Florida currently and will be coming home tomorrow night. The family could use a lot of prayers right now. The truck is totalled.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast ) 
Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


Looks great, I can't believe how quick & easy they are. I think the next pair I make I'll uses one strand of the old nylon phentex with whatever I decide to make them from for the sole, that should make them wear like iron. Did you see the pattern with the lacy cable up the toe?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good job. Did you also crochet the doily? Looks pretty.


Yes, many years ago


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie- could be- it is easier when I use two sticks. GP today and hopefully some answers.


Fingers crossed Julie that you get some answers at the doctors


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending hugs and healing energy to you and yours. this weekend should be spent taking care of you and whatever your needs are. catch up on some sleep. i thinkin' war and fuzzy thoughts for you tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 30 so caught up. Play time here is over for the night. I needed a break from going through all the photos. It gets physically hard to keep going through them and scanning them. Lots of one arm movement which makes tight muscles even tighter, all right arm, as the scanner is on the right, and all my mouse movement is also. Just realized the cd drive is on the left in this computer, so it wouldn't have been quite as much right arm movement as I was thinking it would be. Ooops. Oh well. DD can go through the closet for the albums while I go through the cds. It is almost bed time. Sleeping fairly well, but still almost as tired when I get up as when I go to bed. It will get better. Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow bonnie - that is quite a drop in income - can you buy farmer's insurance in canada? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Our rent is a share of the crop so, not crop harvested, we get no rent for the 300 acres that are out there so we lose at least $20,000


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have been up since one - feel like i could take another nap. want to sleep tonight so will try to stay up. very little energy. shuffle shuffle wherever i go - sound like an old man. waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. take three a day. rainy and cool today - turned heat on to take chill off the house. i thank all of you for the prayers and healing energy. trying to keep my 02 in the 90's - preferably above 95 - really need to work on it to get it up there. have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully i will feel better by then. sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


Glad you had a great time with your sisters Daralene and a nice quiet room for free sounds perfect . 
Happy birthday to your aunt , I think seeing her nieces was a wonderful birthday gift too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Sonja. What would you do if you didn't have projects on the go? Although I think you must also be knitting in your sleep. :sm09: because you produce so much.


Thank you Liz . I've just finished the snow flake cardigan so that left 3 unfinished projects but I've started a pair of hug booties to go with the cardigan but they shouldn't take long , hopefully I will get another project finished over the weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


Yours look great as well Liz . Definitly thinking of trying this pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those do look warm! And you certainly need all the warmth you can get. I'm glad that you have had no further snowfall, but I really don't think I could cope with Canadian winters. We are fortunate here, in that most years we have either no, or very little, snow. I still remember the winter 60 years ago, when we were cut off, without electricity, for what seems now a very long period, and got by eating pigeons that my dad shot, cooked on the coal range in the farm kitchen, and of course vegetables that were stored. I seem to recall that the plums that my mum and grandma had bottled earlier in the year were very welcome. I have never come close to that since, and never want to! My mum had to cope with the laundry for a two-month old baby, very much still in nappies.
> 
> I do hope this is just an aberration and not the sign of a very hard winter to come.


We are hearing predictions of a very long hard winter but we will see


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Love both those projects, but especially the lacy dress. After so much knitting with heavy yarns lately, I am beginning to crave something finer. My natural preference is for thinner yarns, but lacy things are not always what the family wants!
> 
> The snowmen look like fun, too.
> 
> I wish I was as disciplined as you about the number of projects I start. I do usually finish things, but it can take years! Sometimes, I give up, because I am getting no satisfaction from the project in hand, but more often than not, I come back, and once I get down to the work in hand, finish quite quickly, because I have already finished a lot of what needs to be done! I am at least now trying to finish one abandoned project before I start something new, but the backlog is huge! :sm25:


Thank you . Five is a lot for me . I couldn't have a huge backlog I'd never get anything finished :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow bonnie - that is quite a drop in income - can you buy farmer's insurance in canada? --- sam


They call it crop insurance but the premiums are nuts & we had insurance on the 2 worst crops we ever grew & still didn't collect so DH doesn't carry it. Those who plant 1000's of acres have to have it or would risk bankruptcy. That's one of the reasons DH decided to rent out some land, he would have had to buy new machinery & if we lost a crop it would have really hurt. Losing our share of this crop hurts but other than taxes, we have no expenses to pay so much better than having a big fertilizer, seed & spray bill


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Five is a lot for me . I couldn't have a huge backlog I'd never get anything finished :sm02:


I think the way I work is, I have loads of things on the go, but I get easily bored and move on to something else. Many years ago, one of the daughters asked for a jumper for school. I started to knit it, and told her it would be ready for September. It was - just not THAT September! Most things get finished in the end. I really am getting fed up of all the clutter, so I am making a serious attempt to complete as much as possible. I think my record was about 8 years from start to finish. Not a record I am proud of, but at least I did finish, and I still wear the jumper that was the result!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


Beautiful socks and slippers, Bonnie and Liz. Aren't those self-striping yarns miraculous?

Mel, it's so hard to make yourself do dumb stuff like dishes when you are feeling so down. But if you can make yourself do a bit each day, there is some satisfaction is accomplishing small things. I bet it felt good to see your sink cleaned up. And sometimes I have felt like having my hands in hot, soapy water is a little therapeutic. I'm glad you told Greg that he was expected to be at Gage's Karate. You do have the right to leave if you feel better doing that. It's OK to start thinking about what YOU want for yourself. You don't need to put your wishes aside for Greg's. Finally, I learned to say yes to things I wanted to do, and no to things that I knew I did not want to do. You've got lots of mom's, grandma's and sisters, and aunties cheering for you here and holding you in our love. Just keep on keeping on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, it's ok to shuffle! Hope med kicks in soon. Hope you can sit outside a while.
Mel, wishing you a good day. Hugs.
Gus landed in Bakersfield and is on his way here. Should be here in about 2 hours. Excited, but still running around tidying. Didn't realize how far behind I'd gotten.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie those socks are lovely. I need to make myself some but won't until Christmas gifts finished. Knit, knit, knit....


Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, thinking of you. It's not easy for sure. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought to check and see if it was "on Demand" here. Have now seen through episode 3 of season 2 but no moe listed. Have spent the afternoon watching Anzac Girls which also is on www.simplyjune.org. Thanks to or NZ and Oz ladies I knew what Anzac was; it also is a pretty good series.



budasha said:


> I've seen Poldark advertised but haven't watched it yet. I have it "On Demand" so when I do watch, I can see the entire series on a binge weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry about the crops still in the field. Devastating in so many ways.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Know what you mean Julie....I have 2 grandchildren with birthdays in Nov., 1 daughter and mine in December, Christmas,1 granddaughter beginning of Jan.,and 1 grandson's in Feb. Also middle DD has anniversary.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have stretched the budget already for DGS Birthday on the 8th November, Bronwen comes on 5 December, Christmas and their Wedding Anniversary 24th December, DGD Birthday 24th January- not a lot left over for medical, other than getting to the GP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some snow Bonnie and here I sit with temperatures of 88 F today.....


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you are having more pain. It could be being aggravated by you favouring your bad hip. Any word on your cardiac tests & will you be getting back to the orthopaedic surgeon soon?
> 
> Margaret, it's great Elizabeth didn't need lifting yesterday & your back is a little better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dorm boot looks good Liz. I may just have to give that a try eventually. Like the color choices too.


budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All 3 look so yummy. I will be glad to get back in my kitchen to cook some comfort foods; I can only take restaurant/take-out food so long. That probably sounds funny but it is true. I enjoy eating out but like homemade consistently better.



Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you turned the heat on and I turned the a.c. on; ridiculously hot here for mid October.


thewren said:


> have been up since one - feel like i could take another nap. want to sleep tonight so will try to stay up. very little energy. shuffle shuffle wherever i go - sound like an old man. waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. take three a day. rainy and cool today - turned heat on to take chill off the house. i thank all of you for the prayers and healing energy. trying to keep my 02 in the 90's - preferably above 95 - really need to work on it to get it up there. have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully i will feel better by then. sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Machriste and I agree!



machriste said:


> Beautiful socks and slippers, Bonnie and Liz. Aren't those self-striping yarns miraculous?
> 
> Mel, it's so hard to make yourself do dumb stuff like dishes when you are feeling so down. But if you can make yourself do a bit each day, there is some satisfaction is accomplishing small things. I bet it felt good to see your sink cleaned up. And sometimes I have felt like having my hands in hot, soapy water is a little therapeutic. I'm glad you told Greg that he was expected to be at Gage's Karate. You do have the right to leave if you feel better doing that. It's OK to start thinking about what YOU want for yourself. You don't need to put your wishes aside for Greg's. Finally, I learned to say yes to things I wanted to do, and no to things that I knew I did not want to do. You've got lots of mom's, grandma's and sisters, and aunties cheering for you here and holding you in our love. Just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some snow Bonnie and here I sit with temperatures of 88 F today.....


Oh, I dream of 88 degrees - even in summer! We don't get very cold weather here, but it is rarely very hot either. So, I shouldn't really complain, but of course, I do! :sm16:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all again. ☺

My guts are driving me crazy right now but I know I can get through it. I do kinda feel like looking nice just to how him what he is giving up.
Stupid I know but hey ????

Has been raining here all day since last night sometime. But it is not as cold out as I would have thought


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Beautiful flowers, Cathy! Boy, they surely do give one some cheer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


They look pretty good to me, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed Julie that you get some answers at the doctors


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have been up since one - feel like i could take another nap. want to sleep tonight so will try to stay up. very little energy. shuffle shuffle wherever i go - sound like an old man. waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. take three a day. rainy and cool today - turned heat on to take chill off the house. i thank all of you for the prayers and healing energy. trying to keep my 02 in the 90's - preferably above 95 - really need to work on it to get it up there. have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully i will feel better by then. sam


Indeed Sam, all the healing energy I can muster being sent your way- I do hope the antibiotic kicks in soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the way I work is, I have loads of things on the go, but I get easily bored and move on to something else. Many years ago, one of the daughters asked for a jumper for school. I started to knit it, and told her it would be ready for September. It was - just not THAT September! Most things get finished in the end. I really am getting fed up of all the clutter, so I am making a serious attempt to complete as much as possible. I think my record was about 8 years from start to finish. Not a record I am proud of, but at least I did finish, and I still wear the jumper that was the result!


Took me 17 years to master lace knitting and complete a circular Shetland Shawl I had hoped to have for Mwyffanwy- BUT when I had got the courage again all those years later it took me about 6 months to complete the bulk of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Know what you mean Julie....I have 2 grandchildren with birthdays in Nov., 1 daughter and mine in December, Christmas,1 granddaughter beginning of Jan.,and 1 grandson's in Feb. Also middle DD has anniversary.


Bronwen could have planned it a bit better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: By the way I still have NO birthday present from July- I hope she didn't get a voucher with an expiry date!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Those are so pretty, my roses are still blooming, I'm going to miss them when they stop here pretty soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've done that as well- it surprises them. But not if try it to often.
> 
> A different little girl to the younger one- becoming so independent and happy to occupy herself. Didn't need to walk her around as much today which was good with my back.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both of my kids were on "leashes". Had a woman give me all knows of grief in the mall on day. Gave it right back. I told her 1. It's not your child 2. He isn't running wild and tripping you 3. He's not playing in the clothes racks ruining clothes 4. And the most important to me, he can't be snatched! 5. He's happy, feels free, and isn't getting his arm pulled out of the socket trying to hold my hand. Lol she was not happy. Thought she was going to get away with telling me what a terrible mother I was. Instead got it turned back on her.


 :sm24: 
Don't you just love those people who want to have an opinion when they really have no clue? I've had people say it's cruel, I tell then that it's much crueler to have the child harmed or abducted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This is what my niece shared today with friends and family. I have edited out names and other personal information as it is not necessary to understand what has happened to my family members.

This is what I sent out at work about what happened on Sunday (I was on vacation with my friends at the time of the accident)...DH found a penny stuck between the glass and the rubber part on the window...Since my Aunt leaves something bigger than a penny, I believe it may have been my co-worker who passed away this past April since she lived near the site of the accident. When I knew that everyone was going to stop searching for Vinny Sunday night due to the fog, I held onto a compact that was co worker's so she could keep Vinny safe and she did. I'm sure my aunt and my Grandpa and DH's Grandparents did as well. So here is what was sent out at work today:

Here is an update so I can save my voice and get work done  It sounds like some of you may have heard about what happened this weekend while I was on vacation so I am just sending this to the whole office. I have a better understanding of how the accident happened on Sunday night and the injuries. Thankfully, I was able to come home to an intact family.



DH was driving down Hwy when a van in oncoming traffic started heading into his lane of traffic. The vehicle in front of DH had to swerve to miss her and DH had to go into the ditch, but the van struck him (at 55 mph) right behind the cab of the truck (Ford F150) causing the truck to spin and then roll 2 ½ times. It landed on the driver’s side. DH had to climb out over his dad. He had a hard time getting the door open, but he managed. He then got the kids out (DD is 5 and DS is 6). He said when he was opening their door the kids were unbuckling themselves and getting themselves out. He said they were very brave. The dogs were in the bed of the truck and when the cap broke off, they were flung from the vehicle. Witnesses saw the dogs run off. Everyone was taken to the hospital to get checked out and released. DH, DFIL and DS all have concussions. DD has a bruise under her chin and soreness in her shoulders. All of them are very sore as well. They are VERY lucky to have walked away with minor injuries. We have no idea how the other driver is...my husband was told she may have had a medical emergency, but we aren't sure.



I got a call at 6:03 p.m. (while I was on vacation) from a man who had our dog (my 8 year old Lab), which is how I was alerted to the accident because I kept calling DH to find out how he lost my dog! Then DH called back to let me know what happened. Younger dog (2 year old lab) was spotted several times by people, but he wouldn’t come to them. The next morning my dad went out right away to look for him. He spotted him just before 11am, called to him, but he wouldn’t come to him. So he took DD out of the truck, DD then called out to him and he came running. He was missing for 17 hours. So many people in the neighborhood near there were out looking for him and calling me with updates on sightings. Older dog has swollen hind legs, which will bruise, his heart was separated from his sternum and had air in his chest cavity and his spleen was bleeding. The vet said that if anything was going to be a problem it already would have been by Monday morning. Younger dog had internal bleeding, which was probably a result of a laceration to the spleen or liver. Both dogs should make a full recovery. Older dog may have a longer recovery than younger dog. 



This was a complete nightmare for our family and for me to face while on vacation since I couldn't do much of anything except make phone calls and list younger dog on Lost Dogs site. This has been very upsetting and it is hard to talk about. The truck is definitely totaled. My family definitely had angels looking over them. People at the accident scene were so amazing and took good care of my family. I know many of you were praying for younger dog to be found safe and I greatly appreciate all the prayers as it definitely kept him safe. I can't even begin to explain how it feels to know I almost lost my entire family while I'm in a completely different state.

.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mel, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. We're all here for you so you can let off steam whenever you need to.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, I can't believe how quick & easy they are. I think the next pair I make I'll uses one strand of the old nylon phentex with whatever I decide to make them from for the sole, that should make them wear like iron. Did you see the pattern with the lacy cable up the toe?


Yes, I did. I might try that next.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> have been up since one - feel like i could take another nap. want to sleep tonight so will try to stay up. very little energy. shuffle shuffle wherever i go - sound like an old man. waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. take three a day. rainy and cool today - turned heat on to take chill off the house. i thank all of you for the prayers and healing energy. trying to keep my 02 in the 90's - preferably above 95 - really need to work on it to get it up there. have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully i will feel better by then. sam


I hope the antibiotics do the trick and you get your energy back. I'm with you. I just turned the heat on as well. It's been raining all day and the house felt chilly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours look great as well Liz . Definitly thinking of trying this pattern


It's easy enough to do and doesn't take long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are hearing predictions of a very long hard winter but we will see


I hope the predictions are wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The dorm boot looks good Liz. I may just have to give that a try eventually. Like the color choices too.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful socks and slippers, Bonnie and Liz. Aren't those self-striping yarns miraculous?
> 
> Mel, it's so hard to make yourself do dumb stuff like dishes when you are feeling so down. But if you can make yourself do a bit each day, there is some satisfaction is accomplishing small things. I bet it felt good to see your sink cleaned up. And sometimes I have felt like having my hands in hot, soapy water is a little therapeutic. I'm glad you told Greg that he was expected to be at Gage's Karate. You do have the right to leave if you feel better doing that. It's OK to start thinking about what YOU want for yourself. You don't need to put your wishes aside for Greg's. Finally, I learned to say yes to things I wanted to do, and no to things that I knew I did not want to do. You've got lots of mom's, grandma's and sisters, and aunties cheering for you here and holding you in our love. Just keep on keeping on.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what my niece shared today with friends and family. I have edited out names and other personal information as it is not necessary to understand what has happened to my family members.
> 
> This is what I sent out at work about what happened on Sunday (I was on vacation with my friends at the time of the accident)...DH found a penny stuck between the glass and the rubber part on the window...Since my Aunt leaves something bigger than a penny, I believe it may have been my co-worker who passed away this past April since she lived near the site of the accident. When I knew that everyone was going to stop searching for Vinny Sunday night due to the fog, I held onto a compact that was co worker's so she could keep Vinny safe and she did. I'm sure my aunt and my Grandpa and DH's Grandparents did as well. So here is what was sent out at work today:
> 
> ...


So glad that your family and dogs are safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not silly or stupid....and as another perk for that you will find looking nice will lift your own spirits and Gage's. Glad you have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}



gagesmom said:


> Thank you all again. ☺
> 
> My guts are driving me crazy right now but I know I can get through it. I do kinda feel like looking nice just to how him what he is giving up.
> Stupid I know but hey ????
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary they most definitely had their guardian angels working overtime. Thank goodness the only permanent loss was the truck.



pacer said:


> This is what my niece shared today with friends and family. I have edited out names and other personal information as it is not necessary to understand what has happened to my family members.
> 
> This is what I sent out at work about what happened on Sunday (I was on vacation with my friends at the time of the accident)...DH found a penny stuck between the glass and the rubber part on the window...Since my Aunt leaves something bigger than a penny, I believe it may have been my co-worker who passed away this past April since she lived near the site of the accident. When I knew that everyone was going to stop searching for Vinny Sunday night due to the fog, I held onto a compact that was co worker's so she could keep Vinny safe and she did. I'm sure my aunt and my Grandpa and DH's Grandparents did as well. So here is what was sent out at work today:
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad that your family and dogs are safe.


I agree. Such a traumatic event for all. Julie, I am concerned with your increasing back pain. Often, as previously said here, that is one more sign that the deteriorating hip is putting the spine and attachments out of alignment and making your back at even greater risk. I am hoping your doctor can give you some help towards getting this problem resolved. Bummer that you have already had to wait so very long. Did your cardiac tests come out so you can have surgery for your hip approved? Hope so. Prayers for all on the list. Sam, take it easy. Pneumonia is, unfortunately, something very slow to resolve, and just because you are home does not mean you should try and do all your normal things all at once. Take it a bit easy as you do your breathing exercises and walk around slowly so as not to get blood clots in your legs. 
Family came and mowed the lawn once more. Sprinkler system is off for the winter. Trees are beautiful, golden yellow and deep red, that is, the maples are. Sadly, the apple tree continues to be very green and leafy despite I've picked all the apples and have them drying. Not a lot, but very big this year as the spring hail thinned the crop for me. The garden stuff is taken to the green recycle plot and the truck is back in the garage.
Sad thing happened past Friday. Came out (I was the late person) after finishing the last case, to find the Golf's alarm going off. Someone had decided they needed the driver's side fender lamp clear lens and had pried the light out of the fender. It was dangling, banging into the fender from the wind, thus setting off the alarm. Lens was missing. Sad that they dinged up the fender when prying out the light. Sadly, the replacement comes as a sealed light, so taking the lens off didn't really help them a lot. Don't know who it was who chose to use my vehicle as a replacement shop for theirs. So, car is in the body shop to be repaired, pricey but needed to be fixed immediately as with winter and fall rains coming, it would rust quickly where they grooved the fender. My sad story, however, is nothing like that of those whose van was rolled by someone else. 
Knitted boots and socks are neat. I shall have to learn to knit a sock.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I didn't go overboard but did my hair and put on mascara. I felt good.???? 

He didn't come tonight or even call.
Gage is not upset and never even asked where his dad was. So I am not upset. 

His loss. I would like to believe he had a good reason. But whatever.



Mary continued prayers for your family


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, I agree that looking good may help your mood as well. Go for it.

Mary, I'm so glad all are accounted for and will be okay. I understand how terrifying that is.

I'm in the start something new club...sometimes I finish things before starting something new, but I am bad about having UFOs around, though I'm annoyed by it! I know that's also something that happens when I'm in a funk more often than not. I did start a knitting project last night without finishing the crochet one. I've not decided on any Christmas projects yet and haven't had any requests yet other than DD's fingerless mitts.

I've also "applied" to do some test knitting for a publisher but likely will be a while before I hear back. Having a specific deadline might get me moving better.

The heat/cooler folks came today to turn on the furnace. I find the heat very drying and of course the bill is not cheap, but we can't freeze either! I do expect we still won't need it for a few days...at least I hope so. 

Sam, hope you're taking it easy and those with pain find relief. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad that Gage is not upset. Good you dressed nicely and hope your self esteem will stay high in spite of this troubled time. His loss, not yours. You are good mother and know that you are holding it together for Gage. Kudos!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oops sorry!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got off th phone with Greg. He called to tell Gage why he wasn't there tonight. He is sick and he sure sounded it to. I said well we have all had it so you keep it. 

They talked for almost a half hour. I talked to him for a few minutes. I told him about karate and stuff and said....I love you Goodnight and he said I love you too Goodnight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


So cute, Dawn. Did you make the costume?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


Those look great! My feet are wishing I had those better dorm boots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Such a traumatic event for all. Julie, I am concerned with your increasing back pain. Often, as previously said here, that is one more sign that the deteriorating hip is putting the spine and attachments out of alignment and making your back at even greater risk. I am hoping your doctor can give you some help towards getting this problem resolved. Bummer that you have already had to wait so very long. Did your cardiac tests come out so you can have surgery for your hip approved? Hope so. Prayers for all on the list. Sam, take it easy. Pneumonia is, unfortunately, something very slow to resolve, and just because you are home does not mean you should try and do all your normal things all at once. Take it a bit easy as you do your breathing exercises and walk around slowly so as not to get blood clots in your legs.
> Family came and mowed the lawn once more. Sprinkler system is off for the winter. Trees are beautiful, golden yellow and deep red, that is, the maples are. Sadly, the apple tree continues to be very green and leafy despite I've picked all the apples and have them drying. Not a lot, but very big this year as the spring hail thinned the crop for me. The garden stuff is taken to the green recycle plot and the truck is back in the garage.
> Sad thing happened past Friday. Came out (I was the late person) after finishing the last case, to find the Golf's alarm going off. Someone had decided they needed the driver's side fender lamp clear lens and had pried the light out of the fender. It was dangling, banging into the fender from the wind, thus setting off the alarm. Lens was missing. Sad that they dinged up the fender when prying out the light. Sadly, the replacement comes as a sealed light, so taking the lens off didn't really help them a lot. Don't know who it was who chose to use my vehicle as a replacement shop for theirs. So, car is in the body shop to be repaired, pricey but needed to be fixed immediately as with winter and fall rains coming, it would rust quickly where they grooved the fender. My sad story, however, is nothing like that of those whose van was rolled by someone else.
> Knitted boots and socks are neat. I shall have to learn to knit a sock.


I can't imagine why anyone would pry out the headlight, that's just crazy. I hope you aren't out too much getting it fixed. Does insurance cover vandalism?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
> Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺
> 
> Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe.
> ...


Do not be sorry for the novel. That is what we are here for. The cry was good for you. Want to come to my dishes now? . Good for you telling Greg you weren't going to stay at karate. Sounds like he thinks he can have his cake and you, too. Not. And absolutely Gage needs you both. He can't step out of that responsibility too. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene I am glad you enjoyed time with your sisters☺
> 
> Sam hope the med mix up has been solved ????
> 
> ...


Thank you. I went to knitting group this morning for a couple of hours then came home in plenty of time to get ready for calling hours. I knew better than to sit here alone this morning. We had a very nice turn out this evening. Mom looked great. Beautiful flowers. Many good comments and memories shared.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


Mmm looks tasty! And I'm full from dinner, darn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending hugs and healing energy to you and yours. this weekend should be spent taking care of you and whatever your needs are. catch up on some sleep. i thinkin' war and fuzzy thoughts for you tami. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all again. ☺
> 
> My guts are driving me crazy right now but I know I can get through it. I do kinda feel like looking nice just to how him what he is giving up.
> Stupid I know but hey ????
> ...


Looking nice will lift your spirits. And, if it reminds Greg of what he's giving up, maybe all the better. But do it for you, not Greg.

It's rained here almost constantly since last evening. Too dark to see the resin gauge but we had 5/8" earlier.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would pry out the headlight, that's just crazy. I hope you aren't out too much getting it fixed. Does insurance cover vandalism?


I do have insurance, but my deductible is about the same as fixing it myself ($340.00) and by the time I do the hassle of dragging it to the insurance adjuster it probably won't be worth it and, may actually increase the insurance cost as this is the 3rd time I have had a car hit this year. I have to have the fender light in order to pass state safety inspection in January, and, of course, to avoid rust out of the fender. I can only think that someone had broken the clear lens or the light on their vehicle, priced what the new unit cost,comes as a unit for $40.00, and decided they could steal one more easily than pay for it. I will be OK, just driving my little 1982 diesel Datsun pickup which does not have power steering. But, it is a faithful vehicle and gets me to and from work just fine. My only worry is that since we have restored it, like msvette and her vehicles, I don't want anything to happen to it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Don't you just love those people who want to have an opinion when they really have no clue? I've had people say it's cruel, I tell then that it's much crueler to have the child harmed or abducted.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary they most definitely had their guardian angels working overtime. Thank goodness the only permanent loss was the truck.


Thanks. I was very teary-eyed reading what they went through. So thankful seat belts and child seats were being used properly. Matthew and I picked out some Halloween candy molds and other related items to send to them. Nothing major since we just gave them their mermaid tails, books and toy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I went to knitting group this morning for a couple of hours then came home in plenty of time to get ready for calling hours. I knew better than to sit here alone this morning. We had a very nice turn out this evening. Mom looked great. Beautiful flowers. Many good comments and memories shared.


Such a good choice. I am glad things went well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what my niece shared today with friends and family. I have edited out names and other personal information as it is not necessary to understand what has happened to my family members.
> 
> This is what I sent out at work about what happened on Sunday (I was on vacation with my friends at the time of the accident)...DH found a penny stuck between the glass and the rubber part on the window...Since my Aunt leaves something bigger than a penny, I believe it may have been my co-worker who passed away this past April since she lived near the site of the accident. When I knew that everyone was going to stop searching for Vinny Sunday night due to the fog, I held onto a compact that was co worker's so she could keep Vinny safe and she did. I'm sure my aunt and my Grandpa and DH's Grandparents did as well. So here is what was sent out at work today:
> 
> ...


Mary, thank you for sharing this. I am so thankful that your family and their pets are safe and will heal. I can't imagine how the wife/mother felt being so far away when the accident happened. I will continue to keep them in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I was very teary-eyed reading what they went through. So thankful seat belts and child seats were being used properly. Matthew and I picked out some Halloween candy molds and other related items to send to them. Nothing major since we just gave them their mermaid tails, books and toy.


Mary, they probably already know, but the child seats must now be replaced as the accident may have weakened them, or possibly put stress cracks in them in places that can't be seen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Mary, how terrifying. Glad everyone safe including fur babies. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Such a traumatic event for all. Julie, I am concerned with your increasing back pain. Often, as previously said here, that is one more sign that the deteriorating hip is putting the spine and attachments out of alignment and making your back at even greater risk. I am hoping your doctor can give you some help towards getting this problem resolved. Bummer that you have already had to wait so very long. Did your cardiac tests come out so you can have surgery for your hip approved? Hope so. Prayers for all on the list. Sam, take it easy. Pneumonia is, unfortunately, something very slow to resolve, and just because you are home does not mean you should try and do all your normal things all at once. Take it a bit easy as you do your breathing exercises and walk around slowly so as not to get blood clots in your legs.
> Family came and mowed the lawn once more. Sprinkler system is off for the winter. Trees are beautiful, golden yellow and deep red, that is, the maples are. Sadly, the apple tree continues to be very green and leafy despite I've picked all the apples and have them drying. Not a lot, but very big this year as the spring hail thinned the crop for me. The garden stuff is taken to the green recycle plot and the truck is back in the garage.
> Sad thing happened past Friday. Came out (I was the late person) after finishing the last case, to find the Golf's alarm going off. Someone had decided they needed the driver's side fender lamp clear lens and had pried the light out of the fender. It was dangling, banging into the fender from the wind, thus setting off the alarm. Lens was missing. Sad that they dinged up the fender when prying out the light. Sadly, the replacement comes as a sealed light, so taking the lens off didn't really help them a lot. Don't know who it was who chose to use my vehicle as a replacement shop for theirs. So, car is in the body shop to be repaired, pricey but needed to be fixed immediately as with winter and fall rains coming, it would rust quickly where they grooved the fender. My sad story, however, is nothing like that of those whose van was rolled by someone else.
> Knitted boots and socks are neat. I shall have to learn to knit a sock.


I am sorry about your vehicle and hope your insurance will cover the damage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup lover, so sweet!
Mel, be well.
Flytyin, how aggravating. Glad you can get it fixed for safe driving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I didn't go overboard but did my hair and put on mascara. I felt good.????
> 
> He didn't come tonight or even call.
> Gage is not upset and never even asked where his dad was. So I am not upset.
> ...


Not very nice of Greg to do that. Good that Gage wasn't upset. Hang in there Mel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you were able to get to knitting. Glad you had good turn out, memories shared and good comments. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


Such big eyes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I'm glad your family & their pets are OK after the accident, 

Tami, I'm glad things went well at the visitation.

Sonja, how's your DH doing now? I know he wasn't doing well a couple of weeks ago

I got my kitchen cupboards all cleaned now & oiled as well, another house cleaning task off the to-do list, thank goodness.
I spent this evening doing some sewing, I had started a quilt top last spring but wasn't happy with it so pulled it apart & added borders between the blocks, it looks much better now. I hate having things hanging about partly done.
I've just been searching Ravelry, at Thanksgiving my brother was asking if I still make the bulky socks I used to do for him as his last pair us done & his feet freeze, he has poor circulation as his femur was crushed in a car accident 35 yrs ago. I was thinking instead if knitting as I used to I would try to make a pair of felted socks. Has anyone tried this? I've ordered 3 books from the library that gave patterns so will see what comes.
I picked up 7 gallons if beets from my neighbor a few days ago & tomorrow my friend is coming over & we will peel them all. They are to be made into honeyed beets for the Fall supper on Sunday, I agreed to make them & 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes, that should keep me busy for a while. I helped my friend clean up her carrots one afternoon so she offered help with the beets.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those certainly cheered me up! What is the orange flower? I thought at first it might be a hippeastrum/amaryllis, but that doesn't seem quite right. Very pretty, whatever it is.
> 
> Gwen is not the only one to have been bargain hunting, although my loot in no way compares to hers! I had in my email a £5 voucher from Hobbycraft, and as I needed some buttons to finish off the baby jacket I have just made, I decided to pop in and see what I could find. I managed to be very strong and not buy any yarn, but as well as the buttons, I bought some card blanks and envelopes, plus some Christmassy stickers to use with them. The grandchildren love to amuse themselves making cards when they come over, and their next few sessions will have cost me nothing! :sm01:


The flower is a Clivia. It only flowers once a year (end of winter/spring) here but the flower does last around a month. It is one of those plants that has "babies" so you can divide them up. Mine is is a pot but you can grow them in the ground... not out in the hot sun though.

Well done on your bargain... free activities for Grandkids.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that is great customer service! Special time, indeed with your sisters and aunt. Sounds like you had a great time together.


Ditto.... Re Daralene's time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


 :sm24: Very nice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I think my brain has turned to mush . Last night I was waiting for Sam's new start , finally gave up , this morning still couldn't find it . The light bulb has just gone on today is Friday think I need to go back to sleep and wake up again ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I love the Clivia. Had one at my last home but gave it away when I moved. I can't over-winter much where I live now.


 :sm24: Would it grow inside in a sunroom?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
> Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺
> 
> Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe.
> ...


Yes I agree with you about Gage's karate. Greg needs to stay "on board" and do whats best for Gage. You will get there Mel, glad you had some release with a good cry and it sounds like you have some good supportive friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


Good job! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


Yummo Sonja! They all look amazing. Could you share the recipe for the soup pretty please?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> have been up since one - feel like i could take another nap. want to sleep tonight so will try to stay up. very little energy. shuffle shuffle wherever i go - sound like an old man. waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. take three a day. rainy and cool today - turned heat on to take chill off the house. i thank all of you for the prayers and healing energy. trying to keep my 02 in the 90's - preferably above 95 - really need to work on it to get it up there. have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully i will feel better by then. sam


I hope your antibiotics kick in soon Sam. Stay comfy and take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Margaret. Debating going to knitting group this morning. Visitation isn't until 4. We need to be there between 3-3:30. I don't want to just sit here and think about it. As DH would already be home from work on plenty of time to clean up and go, he is at work. He will take tomorrow off.


Don't know what you decided but sounds a good idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never thought to check and see if it was "on Demand" here. Have now seen through episode 3 of season 2 but no moe listed. Have spent the afternoon watching Anzac Girls which also is on www.simplyjune.org. Thanks to or NZ and Oz ladies I knew what Anzac was; it also is a pretty good series.


I liked Anzac Girls and also liked the series Land Girls too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you turned the heat on and I turned the a.c. on; ridiculously hot here for mid October.


Heater is here too at the moment. As predicted we got to 15c but that was at 8.30am. By lunch time it was 12c and by 2.pm it was down to 10c. Rained on and off all day as well. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen could have planned it a bit better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: By the way I still have NO birthday present from July- I hope she didn't get a voucher with an expiry date!


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm25:


I must remember to ask her what she did!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary they most definitely had their guardian angels working overtime. Thank goodness the only permanent loss was the truck.


They sure did!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I didn't go overboard but did my hair and put on mascara. I felt good.????
> 
> He didn't come tonight or even call.
> Gage is not upset and never even asked where his dad was. So I am not upset.
> ...


Sorry to hear that he didnt turn up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


Aaaw, she is so cute! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


Good time had by all- and how much better when the accommodation is free! That along with the positive experience this time will encourage you to go back again so a win win for you all (especially if you do go back again!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


Look good. Socks are almost always my take away project.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mary, thank you for sharing this. I am so thankful that your family and their pets are safe and will heal. I can't imagine how the wife/mother felt being so far away when the accident happened. I will continue to keep them in my prayers.


Same from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


Looks tasty and attractive so not sure what you are complaining about. Most of us don't cook to chef standard- well maybe others do but I sure don't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Know what you mean Julie....I have 2 grandchildren with birthdays in Nov., 1 daughter and mine in December, Christmas,1 granddaughter beginning of Jan.,and 1 grandson's in Feb. Also middle DD has anniversary.


Vicky, Brett and Elizabeth are all in December. Two nephews as well but I don't buy for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I dream of 88 degrees - even in summer! We don't get very cold weather here, but it is rarely very hot either. So, I shouldn't really complain, but of course, I do! :sm16:


Thats my type of weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Don't you just love those people who want to have an opinion when they really have no clue? I've had people say it's cruel, I tell then that it's much crueler to have the child harmed or abducted.


Along the lines of never saying no to a child. They need to learn what no means. For there safety if nothing else. But of course you can't say no to everything. Very good friends of Brett's never say no to their kids and so some of Elizabeth's things were played with before she was even born. Others aren't allowed to stop them either. Elizabeth is clearly earning it as when I said no yesterday she knew what it meant- as she had just managed to pull one plug out the power point and was about to see if she could achieve the same thing with another one it was just as well. Power points are not something she is to be allowed to play with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Such a traumatic event for all. Julie, I am concerned with your increasing back pain. Often, as previously said here, that is one more sign that the deteriorating hip is putting the spine and attachments out of alignment and making your back at even greater risk. I am hoping your doctor can give you some help towards getting this problem resolved. Bummer that you have already had to wait so very long. Did your cardiac tests come out so you can have surgery for your hip approved? Hope so. Prayers for all on the list. Sam, take it easy. Pneumonia is, unfortunately, something very slow to resolve, and just because you are home does not mean you should try and do all your normal things all at once. Take it a bit easy as you do your breathing exercises and walk around slowly so as not to get blood clots in your legs.
> Family came and mowed the lawn once more. Sprinkler system is off for the winter. Trees are beautiful, golden yellow and deep red, that is, the maples are. Sadly, the apple tree continues to be very green and leafy despite I've picked all the apples and have them drying. Not a lot, but very big this year as the spring hail thinned the crop for me. The garden stuff is taken to the green recycle plot and the truck is back in the garage.
> Sad thing happened past Friday. Came out (I was the late person) after finishing the last case, to find the Golf's alarm going off. Someone had decided they needed the driver's side fender lamp clear lens and had pried the light out of the fender. It was dangling, banging into the fender from the wind, thus setting off the alarm. Lens was missing. Sad that they dinged up the fender when prying out the light. Sadly, the replacement comes as a sealed light, so taking the lens off didn't really help them a lot. Don't know who it was who chose to use my vehicle as a replacement shop for theirs. So, car is in the body shop to be repaired, pricey but needed to be fixed immediately as with winter and fall rains coming, it would rust quickly where they grooved the fender. My sad story, however, is nothing like that of those whose van was rolled by someone else.
> Knitted boots and socks are neat. I shall have to learn to knit a sock.


It's hard to understand why people think it is acceptable to damage someone elses property just so they can get a part- or mayb ejust for fun even.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


Doesn't look too sure of it does she? Cute though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got off th phone with Greg. He called to tell Gage why he wasn't there tonight. He is sick and he sure sounded it to. I said well we have all had it so you keep it.
> 
> They talked for almost a half hour. I talked to him for a few minutes. I told him about karate and stuff and said....I love you Goodnight and he said I love you too Goodnight.


At least he had a good reason for not going and let Gage know why he hadn't turned up.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The flower is a Clivia. It only flowers once a year (end of winter/spring) here but the flower does last around a month. It is one of those plants that has "babies" so you can divide them up. Mine is is a pot but you can grow them in the ground... not out in the hot sun though.
> 
> Well done on your bargain... free activities for Grandkids.


I should have recognised it! My sister has a Clivia in her conservatory, which I bought her for Christmas many years ago. It has flowered wonderfully, and a few years ago, she managed to grow on a smaller plant, which she gave to me. It is on my kitchen windowsill and continues to produce leaves, but, so far, no flowers. I live in hope!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Along the lines of never saying no to a child. They need to learn what no means. For there safety if nothing else. But of course you can't say no to everything. Very good friends of Brett's never say no to their kids and so some of Elizabeth's things were played with before she was even born. Others aren't allowed to stop them either. Elizabeth is clearly earning it as when I said no yesterday she knew what it meant- as she had just managed to pull one plug out the power point and was about to see if she could achieve the same thing with another one it was just as well. Power points are not something she is to be allowed to play with.


Oh yes I fully agree that they need to know what not to do especially for safety reasons. Power points are one of my biggest fears.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I should have recognised it! My sister has a Clivia in her conservatory, which I bought her for Christmas many years ago. It has flowered wonderfully, and a few years ago, she managed to grow on a smaller plant, which she gave to me. It is on my kitchen windowsill and continues to produce leaves, but, so far, no flowers. I live in hope!


I think mine took a couple of years before I got a flower. So keep living in hope! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> All 3 look so yummy. I will be glad to get back in my kitchen to cook some comfort foods; I can only take restaurant/take-out food so long. That probably sounds funny but it is true. I enjoy eating out but like homemade consistently better.


Thank you Gwen . I'm trying to bake more so I know exactly what's inside and husband can eat more of what he likes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look pretty good to me, Sonja!


All gone . Youngest even tried the quiche and enjoyed it . He doesn't like store bought ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen could have planned it a bit better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: By the way I still have NO birthday present from July- I hope she didn't get a voucher with an expiry date!


I was wondering about you birthday gift


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Melody, I agree that looking good may help your mood as well. Go for it.
> 
> Mary, I'm so glad all are accounted for and will be okay. I understand how terrifying that is.
> 
> ...


That's when I start all different projects too . Just can't seem to settle with anything so start all different projects then have to finish them all . Down to 3 now 
Hope all goes well when you start test knitting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's when I start all different projects too . Just can't seem to settle with anything so start all different projects then have to finish them all . Down to 3 now
> Hope all goes well when you start test knitting


Before I joined this forum it hadn't occured to me that I could start something else before I finished/ripped out the last. As for now....!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Before I joined this forum it hadn't occured to me that I could start something else before I finished/ripped out the last. As for now....!


Oh, so it's all our fault, is it? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I do not cook a lot from scratch, buy mostly froxen fish and things like mimi dim sims or lasange. Also get tired of working out smaller portions. But I do have some favorite snacks which I enjoy in place of larger meals.

I make small pizzas by using small tortillas as the base, spread a nice tomato paste, sprinkle a few dried italian herbs lightly over this. Then add davorite toppings, sprinkle a nice layer of a light grated cheese, not a lot as you want your flavours to not be buried.

Another is a taco potato pie, brown off 150gm off a non fatty mince, add sufficient taco mix seasoning and a little water and let heat up and thicken. Put into bottom of heat proof bowl. Top with a layer of creamy mashed potato, sprinkle with some chhese and paprika. Place under grill to brown and heat backup. Tip, prepared potatos first and keep warm.

Been a little busy for last couple of days, too tired when I do come on. Now to try and catch up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, so it's all our fault, is it? :sm23: :sm23:


Indeed it is! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, so it's all our fault, is it? :sm23: :sm23:


No- we are enabling her!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> A lovely sunny day here today, around 22c. But of course it is going to change yet again, strong winds for tonight and quite a bit of rain forecast for tomorrow and down to 15c.
> 
> And to cheer us up a bit here are a couple of photos of some flowers in my garden. .....


Thanks, very cheerful posies!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are part of this family. And I am so glad that I am too.... :sm11:


Same goes for me too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished season one of Poldark last night and went to watch season two only to find it isn't available free yet. So hooked on it I may just have to purchase it. I know it is shown on Sunday nights here on PBS and went to the website but couldn't find how to watch the episodes I've already missed. ???? EDIT: Just found season 2 on Simplyjune.org!!!!


Oh no, you're a real Poldark addict then......join the many.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those certainly cheered me up! What is the orange flower? I thought at first it might be a hippeastrum/amaryllis, but that doesn't seem quite right. Very pretty, whatever it is.
> 
> Gwen is not the only one to have been bargain hunting, although my loot in no way compares to hers! I had in my email a £5 voucher from Hobbycraft, and as I needed some buttons to finish off the baby jacket I have just made, I decided to pop in and see what I could find. I managed to be very strong and not buy any yarn, but as well as the buttons, I bought some card blanks and envelopes, plus some Christmassy stickers to use with them. The grandchildren love to amuse themselves making cards when they come over, and their next few sessions will have cost me nothing! :sm01:


I forsee many happy hours spent "making" for the Grandkids. It's always fun to have created something.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you are having more pain. It could be being aggravated by you favouring your bad hip. Any word on your cardiac tests & will you be getting back to the orthopaedic surgeon soon?
> 
> Margaret, it's great Elizabeth didn't need lifting yesterday & your back is a little better.
> 
> ...


Brrrrrr. Looks so wintery. We've just got into autumn here, leaves dropping everywhere but still some nice sunny days without it getting too cold. (Never get your degree of cold due to the sea but it can get stormy)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
> Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺
> 
> Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe.
> ...


Dear Mel, don't apologise! You are still thinking of Gage and bound to need to talk it out with friends. Hope you can get some proper rest as things do seem at their worst when you are awake in the middle of the night. Big hugs for you and Gage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All gone . Youngest even tried the quiche and enjoyed it . He doesn't like store bought ones


I adore quiche, so glad #3 son liked it. I might even go make one for myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering about you birthday gift


I must remember to check with her, when I ring on Sunday- it would be a nuisance if it expired before she posted it, on the other hand maybe she never got to the shop to buy it?!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, so it's all our fault, is it? :sm23: :sm23:


I was going to blame this forum too :sm23: 
But it's my own fault I just can't resist looking at what everyone is making like those chunky little ponchos with the big buttons I'm sure I can make one of them , the only thing stopping me is will power at the moment but who knows give me a half hour and it could be on my needles :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie- could be- it is easier when I use two sticks. GP today and hopefully some answers.


Hope you get encouraging news today from the Dr. Have you tried a back support belt for your back pain? Even just a homemade elastic 'corset' style belt around the hips could help if it's lower back/hip. It's so nasty to have to face it every day, very tiring. (Ask me how I know!) Mine did ease up after lots of Chiropractic and special insoles to alter my stance, but now I'm getting kneecap problems which indicate a different orthotic, and my back does complain a bit since I've had them....... So it's a matter of choosing which to deal with. Not that mine is anything like as bad as yours, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Before I joined this forum it hadn't occured to me that I could start something else before I finished/ripped out the last. As for now....!


My stash, before this forum, consisted of the yarn bought for the current WIP, and some yarn I had inherited from my Mum. Bit different now- but I do get to completed project much more frequently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do not cook a lot from scratch, buy mostly froxen fish and things like mimi dim sims or lasange. Also get tired of working out smaller portions. But I do have some favorite snacks which I enjoy in place of larger meals.
> 
> I make small pizzas by using small tortillas as the base, spread a nice tomato paste, sprinkle a few dried italian herbs lightly over this. Then add davorite toppings, sprinkle a nice layer of a light grated cheese, not a lot as you want your flavours to not be buried.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Heather!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


Thought you said you weren't a cook, Sonja! it certainly doesn't appear true. Looks most yummy, and I hope you enjoy devouring your creations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


That is such a cute picture , also one that is going to come out to show future boyfriends :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I went to knitting group this morning for a couple of hours then came home in plenty of time to get ready for calling hours. I knew better than to sit here alone this morning. We had a very nice turn out this evening. Mom looked great. Beautiful flowers. Many good comments and memories shared.


Glad the evening went well Tami . Thinking of you today and sending you a very big ((((((((hug))))))) take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you get encouraging news today from the Dr. Have you tried a back support belt for your back pain? Even just a homemade elastic 'corset' style belt around the hips could help if it's lower back/hip. It's so nasty to have to face it every day, very tiring. (Ask me how I know!) Mine did ease up after lots of Chiropractic and special insoles to alter my stance, but now I'm getting kneecap problems which indicate a different orthotic, and my back does complain a bit since I've had them....... So it's a matter of choosing which to deal with. Not that mine is anything like as bad as yours, thank goodness.


The doctor has not heard anything, I should have asked about my back I guess. We got side-tracked onto a discussion about Metaphysics and Religion- I find his take on things fascinating- he is Muslim. And tells me how important Christ is in their belief, but as a Prophet.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think my brain has turned to mush . Last night I was waiting for Sam's new start , finally gave up , this morning still couldn't find it . The light bulb has just gone on today is Friday think I need to go back to sleep and wake up again ????


Slow down! Christmas is already coming far too fast......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm glad your family & their pets are OK after the accident,
> 
> Tami, I'm glad things went well at the visitation.
> 
> ...


You are definitly going to be busy for a while , are the honeyed beets whole or chopped ? 
Husband is still very forgetful and I had to reschedule all his appointments as he said he wasn't up to going . Hospital were understanding but the receptionists at his doctors are a pain in the butt . 
Came home the other day and there were a lot more pictures of my oldest son up on the wall 
Think he finds it hardest when it's only the two of us in the house


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable picture! Did someone make the costume?


Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto and I too was wondering if insurance would cover it for you? EDIT: read your post about insurance and certainly understand. When DH as his truck broken into and tools stolen we also just replaced and repaired ourselves for the same reason. Sorry this all happened to your Golf.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would pry out the headlight, that's just crazy. I hope you aren't out too much getting it fixed. Does insurance cover vandalism?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I loved Land Girls and Bomb Girls; also Call the Midwives (think I have the name correct). I tend to binge watch them rather than watch some of the garbage on daytime tv while knitting. Always in search of similar series so feel free to suggest any you like.



sugarsugar said:


> I liked Anzac Girls and also liked the series Land Girls too. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This talk of quiche has me wanting to make it and since I can now get into the kitchen (floor done but nothing will be moved back in until weekend) I think I may make it for dinner tonight.


Lurker 2 said:


> I adore quiche, so glad #3 son liked it. I might even go make one for myself!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm laughing at all this....I swore I wouldn't start the mermaid for the little girl until I finished the final one for DGDs.....so much for me doing that. Used the excuse that I need to try out the pattern...LOL...I'm about 1/3 of the way finished now! LOLOh and the pattrn is extremely easy and free! Comes in toddler, child teenager sizes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-blanket-10


Swedenme said:


> I was going to blame this forum too :sm23:
> But it's my own fault I just can't resist looking at what everyone is making like those chunky little ponchos with the big buttons I'm sure I can make one of them , the only thing stopping me is will power at the moment but who knows give me a half hour and it could be on my needles :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yummo Sonja! They all look amazing. Could you share the recipe for the soup pretty please?


Easy everything but the kitchen sink : :sm02: 
I chop leeks and fry to soften slightly 
In a big pan I put large chunks of vegtables potatoes, turnip, carrots, parsnips, add leeks and cook till nearly done add 1l of chicken stock with milk mixed in , chicken breast ( cooked ) chunks and noodles season with salt , pepper basil and oregano . Leave to simmer . I sometimes add celery which I don't like at all but it goes well in soup


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie praying your back is a bit better today. Certain can identify with the chronic pain. Praying for relief for you. I've been blessed with several really good days lately. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Heater is here too at the moment. As predicted we got to 15c but that was at 8.30am. By lunch time it was 12c and by 2.pm it was down to 10c. Rained on and off all day as well. :sm16:


Darn so much for hoping you get nice warm sunny weather . It's actually warmer here just 13c but no rain and it's nice and sunny been collecting all the leaves in back garden much to the disgust of mishka , she was trying to chase me off , and every time I got a big pile she would lay right across them she really doesn't like anything moved in her garden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do not cook a lot from scratch, buy mostly froxen fish and things like mimi dim sims or lasange. Also get tired of working out smaller portions. But I do have some favorite snacks which I enjoy in place of larger meals.
> 
> I make small pizzas by using small tortillas as the base, spread a nice tomato paste, sprinkle a few dried italian herbs lightly over this. Then add davorite toppings, sprinkle a nice layer of a light grated cheese, not a lot as you want your flavours to not be buried.
> 
> ...


 They sound interesting Heather I might try them . Someone gave a recipe for garlic chicken on FB that I was going to try , got distracted and then I couldn't find it again but I might look online see if I can find it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to clean/straighten up a bit and then knit. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thought you said you weren't a cook, Sonja! it certainly doesn't appear true. Looks most yummy, and I hope you enjoy devouring your creations!


Thank you Lin . We did enjoy it ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think my brain has turned to mush .
> 
> Been there; done that. I just work Tues., Wed., & Thurs. afternoons, so when I leave on Thurs., I feel like it's Friday, and I'm disappointed when Hawaii Five O and Blue Bloods aren't on TV.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Would it grow inside in a sunroom?


I kept mine in the sunroom but it only flowered when outside in the summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm laughing at all this....I swore I wouldn't start the mermaid for the little girl until I finished the final one for DGDs.....so much for me doing that. Used the excuse that I need to try out the pattern...LOL...I'm about 1/3 of the way finished now! LOLOh and the pattrn is extremely easy and free! Comes in toddler, child teenager sizes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-blanket-10


That's a nice pattern Gwen . I like the different shape of the tail fin


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good job! :sm11:


Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think my brain has turned to mush .
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Stay strong Mel. You'll get through this difficult time. 
Julie, love the colour of the Gansey.whats the yarn please?
I went to a knitting group I'd not been to before, yesterday as some of the Monday group go there. It was enjoyable and I was pleased with myself as I'd not been to that area before and managed without getting lost. 
Just back from lunch with oldest son. Bought 2sweaters and a cardigan. 
Catching up here then work at 6 .still joining squares for the dressing gown for charity. Boring but getting there bit by bit. 
Prayers for all in need . Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


Looks so yummy and I'll bet every bit as delicious!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How can it be Friday already. My but the week went fast. So glad this week Sam was able to post and wish him continued recovery. Rain, rain, rain. Warning for possible flooding but not worried, however we won't be making our drive to see the leaves turning colors. ????


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So cute, Dawn. Did you make the costume?


 :sm23: lololol no Bonnie my sewing skills are not that good! Actually her great grandma on her mom'sside bought it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, nice slippers. Warm feet, YES.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinkle, wow! That is a lot of mileage with sleep. I don't know how you could do that without sleep.
> Kaye, it IS hard not to start new projects!


 :sm24: Yes it is! lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for the tips for cramps. I will put them all to use. Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time with my sisters in Niagara on the Lake. We were in a suite at The Prince of Wales for free. I wrote a letter as we stayed there after my mom passed as we wanted to have time with her remaining siblings to give them time to grieve too and remember their sister. That year the room they gave us was too noisy and we couldn't sleep, so I wrote them. This time the room they gifted us was more than perfect and the quietest room we have ever stayed in. While out walking we checked on tickets for plays and got tickets for more than 1/2 price for Sweeney Todd. What fun. The next day we took fish and chips to my aunt and her girls. She is 98 in a few days so we took her a gift and had a lovely visit. I have the best sisters and we had such a great time together. I know my aunt is trying to prepare me for her passing and that is so kind of her. She looks fantastic though and may well make it to 100.
> 
> Need to get knitting.
> Hugs to all.


Oh how wonderful! That all worked out great, and sounds like a lovely visit with your aunt and cousins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Those certainly cheered me up! What is the orange flower? I thought at first it might be a hippeastrum/amaryllis, but that doesn't seem quite right. Very pretty, whatever it is.
> 
> Gwen is not the only one to have been bargain hunting, although my loot in no way compares to hers! I had in my email a £5 voucher from Hobbycraft, and as I needed some buttons to finish off the baby jacket I have just made, I decided to pop in and see what I could find. I managed to be very strong and not buy any yarn, but as well as the buttons, I bought some card blanks and envelopes, plus some Christmassy stickers to use with them. The grandchildren love to amuse themselves making cards when they come over, and their next few sessions will have cost me nothing! :sm01:


That's fabulous, I got some stickers half price, but no where near as good a savings as yours. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks tasty and attractive so not sure what you are complaining about. Most of us don't cook to chef standard- well maybe others do but I sure don't.


Yes, Sonja, your food looks great.
I sure don't cook anything fancy, my DH is so fussy there's no point. He's a real meat & mashed potatoes guy
While in Edmonton on the weekend, the friend we stayed with made gnocchi & kale pesto -what she had learned to make while we took cheese making as she'd done that last year, it was really good & quite easy but I know better than to try to feed that to my DH????
She's supposed to send me the recipe but hasn't yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh no, you're a real Poldark addict then......join the many.


I haven't even see that show advertised here. Is it a U.K. Show?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I forsee many happy hours spent "making" for the Grandkids. It's always fun to have created something.


My GD spends hours creating, I have a big bag of assorted crafts for when she comes as well as a box of jewelry making stuff. She's in Heaven. So much better than sitting in front of the boob tube????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are definitly going to be busy for a while , are the honeyed beets whole or chopped ?
> Husband is still very forgetful and I had to reschedule all his appointments as he said he wasn't up to going . Hospital were understanding but the receptionists at his doctors are a pain in the butt .
> Came home the other day and there were a lot more pictures of my oldest son up on the wall
> Think he finds it hardest when it's only the two of us in the house


The beets are chopped into about 1/2 inch pieces or cubes, depends on the size of the beet. Some are quite large.

I can imagine this is so hard on your DH, especially since he's not well & can't get out & do things to occupy his mind.
I know it's terrible for all of you. I hope he's up to getting to his appointments soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm laughing at all this....I swore I wouldn't start the mermaid for the little girl until I finished the final one for DGDs.....so much for me doing that. Used the excuse that I need to try out the pattern...LOL...I'm about 1/3 of the way finished now! LOLOh and the pattrn is extremely easy and free! Comes in toddler, child teenager sizes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-blanket-10


You are sure speedy????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ðð. I finished my socks that I took with me when DS was in hospital & made a pair of slippers for GS on the recent trip to Edmonton that were quick & easy-I made the Better Dorm Boots. I need to decide on another "take along" project before I go anywhere. I started another mermaid tail, this one for GD but it's too big to carry around. I've mostly been concentrating on the cross stitch picture, I will be glad when it's done but I am getting there


I like that table runner, looks like something that even I could try, I'm still not very good at cutting straight edges, :sm12: I thought that the rotary cutter would help but I just seems to have issues. lol 
I found some fat quarters I had gotten just because they were all coffee related, so I think I may try doing the placemats again with those, and see if I can get my center square a little smaller, I cut my triangles on the first ones a little to centered, but I think they'll be just fine.

Love the socks and slippers. 
That is no small amount of snow, I sure hope we don't get any until Halloween, but lately, everytime we get clouds out there, people keep saying that it looks like snow. It hasn't looked like snow to me yet, or smelled of snow either, so I think we have a while yet. 
I need to get off my butt and go clean the bathroom, I need to clean out a couple of kitchen cupboards but nothing too bad, I just washed the all down recently, not a job I enjoy either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They sound interesting Heather I might try them . Someone gave a recipe for garlic chicken on FB that I was going to try , got distracted and then I couldn't find it again but I might look online see if I can find it


I'm glad to hear others see things on FB & then never find them again, I thought it was just me. I've started copying anything I really want to try to the "notes" program on my iPad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think my brain has turned to mush .
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GD spends hours creating, I have a big bag of assorted crafts for when she comes as well as a box of jewelry making stuff. She's in Heaven. So much better than sitting in front of the boob tube????


I agree, and it's good training for when you are older. My gran used to bring little off cuts of lovely fabrics so I could make dolls clothes, and I learned to use the Singer hand machine when I was young, graduating onto the treadle when big enough to reach. We also used to stitch around the pictures on cereal boxes so you got a coloured outline on the grey reverse, and were so pleased with the results.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:10am. Finally had a good cry yesterday and am feeling a bit better. Been holding it in and yesterday was a release of tension and stress.
> Was on the phone with several people all afternoon an evening. Will go into detail another time. But I went out for a bit with Gage and we had an enjoyable night ☺
> 
> Did the dishes last night which I am ashamed to say that I haven't done in 2 weeks. Just been sitting in the sink???? Today was groceries. Tomorrow laundry maybe.
> ...


A good cry is good for you, it releases so much, I'm glad you are feeling a bit better afterward. 
Good for you, telling Greg he will be going to Gages Karate, he needs to be there, if not every week, at least most of them. If you decide to go do something for you while he and Gage are at karate sometimes, that's not a bad thing. Be gentle with yourself, and be confident in yourself, Greg may just be feeling out the waters out there and trying to decide what he really wants and may be back to you before you know it, if not, at least you know that you have made the best decisions you can for both you and Gage.
Big hugs Mel!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is. I had some Patons Artisan yarn so thought I would use it up.


Those look very warm. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


YUM!!! Now I'm hungry, I'll be right over the next flight out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All 3 look so yummy. I will be glad to get back in my kitchen to cook some comfort foods; I can only take restaurant/take-out food so long. That probably sounds funny but it is true. I enjoy eating out but like homemade consistently better.


I agree, while I enjoy going out to eat, I'd rather do the bulk of our eating at home, comfy and cheaper too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen could have planned it a bit better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: By the way I still have NO birthday present from July- I hope she didn't get a voucher with an expiry date!


 :sm06: Oh dear, I hope she didn't either. Well, I guess maybe you'll be getting it around Christmas time?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what my niece shared today with friends and family. I have edited out names and other personal information as it is not necessary to understand what has happened to my family members.
> 
> This is what I sent out at work about what happened on Sunday (I was on vacation with my friends at the time of the accident)...DH found a penny stuck between the glass and the rubber part on the window...Since my Aunt leaves something bigger than a penny, I believe it may have been my co-worker who passed away this past April since she lived near the site of the accident. When I knew that everyone was going to stop searching for Vinny Sunday night due to the fog, I held onto a compact that was co worker's so she could keep Vinny safe and she did. I'm sure my aunt and my Grandpa and DH's Grandparents did as well. So here is what was sent out at work today:
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm so glad that they found both dogs and they will recover fully, and that the family had only minor injuries, it could have been so much worse, thank God they had angels watching over them all. And bravo to her dad for thinking of taking his GD out to get the dog to come to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Such a traumatic event for all. Julie, I am concerned with your increasing back pain. Often, as previously said here, that is one more sign that the deteriorating hip is putting the spine and attachments out of alignment and making your back at even greater risk. I am hoping your doctor can give you some help towards getting this problem resolved. Bummer that you have already had to wait so very long. Did your cardiac tests come out so you can have surgery for your hip approved? Hope so. Prayers for all on the list. Sam, take it easy. Pneumonia is, unfortunately, something very slow to resolve, and just because you are home does not mean you should try and do all your normal things all at once. Take it a bit easy as you do your breathing exercises and walk around slowly so as not to get blood clots in your legs.
> Family came and mowed the lawn once more. Sprinkler system is off for the winter. Trees are beautiful, golden yellow and deep red, that is, the maples are. Sadly, the apple tree continues to be very green and leafy despite I've picked all the apples and have them drying. Not a lot, but very big this year as the spring hail thinned the crop for me. The garden stuff is taken to the green recycle plot and the truck is back in the garage.
> Sad thing happened past Friday. Came out (I was the late person) after finishing the last case, to find the Golf's alarm going off. Someone had decided they needed the driver's side fender lamp clear lens and had pried the light out of the fender. It was dangling, banging into the fender from the wind, thus setting off the alarm. Lens was missing. Sad that they dinged up the fender when prying out the light. Sadly, the replacement comes as a sealed light, so taking the lens off didn't really help them a lot. Don't know who it was who chose to use my vehicle as a replacement shop for theirs. So, car is in the body shop to be repaired, pricey but needed to be fixed immediately as with winter and fall rains coming, it would rust quickly where they grooved the fender. My sad story, however, is nothing like that of those whose van was rolled by someone else.
> Knitted boots and socks are neat. I shall have to learn to knit a sock.


Good grief, you'd think that people would research things like that and find out that damaging someone else's property wasn't really going to do them any good. 
Unfortunately those are expensive, but at least it's not worse than it is. You poor little Golf has been through quite enough this last year or so.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought your job was 24/7, sort of, since you live-in?
> 
> It is. I have two jobs. My other one is with a home care agency. That's the one I'm at three afternoons a week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My little lamb for Halloween!! She doesn't look too happy


Awe, she's so cute!!! No she doesn't look terribly impressed by her lamb costume, but she sure is cute. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got off th phone with Greg. He called to tell Gage why he wasn't there tonight. He is sick and he sure sounded it to. I said well we have all had it so you keep it.
> 
> They talked for almost a half hour. I talked to him for a few minutes. I told him about karate and stuff and said....I love you Goodnight and he said I love you too Goodnight.


I'm glad he had a good reason for not showing, and very good that he called and talked to Gage for quite a while. I'm sure he still loves you, just kind of takes it for granted I think, maybe you need to go out with a male friend that single sometime, or with a group of friends with some single guys in the mix, just as friends, but Greg doesn't need to know that. Just a thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm glad your family & their pets are OK after the accident,
> 
> Tami, I'm glad things went well at the visitation.
> 
> ...


That certainly should keep you busy, wonderful to have friends that we can help and that help us, makes the work easier and more fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This talk of quiche has me wanting to make it and since I can now get into the kitchen (floor done but nothing will be moved back in until weekend) I think I may make it for dinner tonight.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie praying your back is a bit better today. Certain can identify with the chronic pain. Praying for relief for you. I've been blessed with several really good days lately. Thank you Lord.


Thank you Gwen- I will be sitting with little relief much of today- just hope I survive!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GD spends hours creating, I have a big bag of assorted crafts for when she comes as well as a box of jewelry making stuff. She's in Heaven. So much better than sitting in front of the boob tubeð


I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Stay strong Mel. You'll get through this difficult time.
> Julie, love the colour of the Gansey.whats the yarn please?
> I went to a knitting group I'd not been to before, yesterday as some of the Monday group go there. It was enjoyable and I was pleased with myself as I'd not been to that area before and managed without getting lost.
> Just back from lunch with oldest son. Bought 2sweaters and a cardigan.
> ...


from Frangipani who are in Cornwall- they've recently moved from Penzance, not sure of the new address. www.guernseywool.co.uk


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, I hope she didn't either. Well, I guess maybe you'll be getting it around Christmas time?


I'll hopefully remember to ask, Sunday!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs from me too Mel. I really feel for you now. Glad Gage is enjoying Karate!


Poledra65 said:


> A good cry is good for you, it releases so much, I'm glad you are feeling a bit better afterward.
> Good for you, telling Greg he will be going to Gages Karate, he needs to be there, if not every week, at least most of them. If you decide to go do something for you while he and Gage are at karate sometimes, that's not a bad thing. Be gentle with yourself, and be confident in yourself, Greg may just be feeling out the waters out there and trying to decide what he really wants and may be back to you before you know it, if not, at least you know that you have made the best decisions you can for both you and Gage.
> Big hugs Mel!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, nice slippers. Warm feet, YES.


Thanks, Daralene. YES. I had planned these as a Christmas gift but I think this pair is for me. I'll make more after.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry have been gone so long again. So much has happened here! All are in my prayers, I mean that I'm not just saying it. I'm going to read what I can and join in the new ktp. Sorry you're in the spa again Sam. Praying you'll be ok soon!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


Oops, pressed send before I had typed anything. I was just going to say that we spend hours with Ben playing rubbish bins and tipper trucks, but his recent proud achievement was a Tudor house made from printer paper with a 'thatched roof' made from shredded paper. I have fond memories of the time the two older granddaughters wanted to play hospitals, but didn't have any play doctor's kits. No problems - they just made paper stethoscopes, syringes, etc. When they seem to have an endless supply of expensive ready made toys, it is somehow reassuring that they can create a whole world out of a few sheets of paper and a few crayons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, sounds like fun, if busy, day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love your boob tubes!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:20pm and my ride will be here shortly. My appointment is at 2 pm and I am hoping she can help with my lack of sleep and lack of appetite as well as my nerves and anxiety. 

I will let you know later how that appointment goes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree, and it's good training for when you are older. My gran used to bring little off cuts of lovely fabrics so I could make dolls clothes, and I learned to use the Singer hand machine when I was young, graduating onto the treadle when big enough to reach. We also used to stitch around the pictures on cereal boxes so you got a coloured outline on the grey reverse, and were so pleased with the results.


????GD got a "play" sewing machine last Christmas, it "Sew's" by glueing special fabric together. I think next year I will get her a mini machine like Tami bought, it has safety features so no fingers can get under the needle & she's very interested in it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


The boob tube made me smile too :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Stay strong Mel. You'll get through this difficult time.
> Julie, love the colour of the Gansey.whats the yarn please?
> I went to a knitting group I'd not been to before, yesterday as some of the Monday group go there. It was enjoyable and I was pleased with myself as I'd not been to that area before and managed without getting lost.
> Just back from lunch with oldest son. Bought 2sweaters and a cardigan.
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice time and some good retail therapy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Along the lines of never saying no to a child. They need to learn what no means. For there safety if nothing else. But of course you can't say no to everything. Very good friends of Brett's never say no to their kids and so some of Elizabeth's things were played with before she was even born. Others aren't allowed to stop them either. Elizabeth is clearly earning it as when I said no yesterday she knew what it meant- as she had just managed to pull one plug out the power point and was about to see if she could achieve the same thing with another one it was just as well. Power points are not something she is to be allowed to play with.


What on earth are they going to do when they have a teen on their hands that has no concept of the meaning of no, not to say the least of when the children start school and the teachers and other children tell them no? 
You all will have a much better behaved little girl for sure. 
No, you definitely don't want her playing with power points, Christopher was caught as he was trying to put a fork into one, thankfully he hadn't gotten quite that far when Marla found him. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do not cook a lot from scratch, buy mostly froxen fish and things like mimi dim sims or lasange. Also get tired of working out smaller portions. But I do have some favorite snacks which I enjoy in place of larger meals.
> 
> I make small pizzas by using small tortillas as the base, spread a nice tomato paste, sprinkle a few dried italian herbs lightly over this. Then add davorite toppings, sprinkle a nice layer of a light grated cheese, not a lot as you want your flavours to not be buried.
> 
> ...


Those are a couple of great quick meal ideas! Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


???????? we call those tube tops????????. Here boob tube is TV????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the dishes are done, bathroom scrubbed and shiny, all the floors swept and mopped, and pie crust made for the pumpkin pie. David got home just a bit ago, so now I'm sitting and relaxing. 
I'm going to try making Chicken and leek pie for dinner out of my Irish cookbook, should be interesting, it sounds yummy, I'll let you know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the dishes are done, bathroom scrubbed and shiny, all the floors swept and mopped, and pie crust made for the pumpkin pie. David got home just a bit ago, so now I'm sitting and relaxing.
> I'm going to try making Chicken and leek pie for dinner out of my Irish cookbook, should be interesting, it sounds yummy, I'll let you know.


Great minds think alike I've just copied down a recipe for Chicken and leek pie too :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oops, pressed send before I had typed anything. I was just going to say that we spend hours with Ben playing rubbish bins and tipper trucks, but his recent proud achievement was a Tudor house made from printer paper with a 'thatched roof' made from shredded paper. I have fond memories of the time the two older granddaughters wanted to play hospitals, but didn't have any play doctor's kits. No problems - they just made paper stethoscopes, syringes, etc. When they seem to have an endless supply of expensive ready made toys, it is somehow reassuring that they can create a whole world out of a few sheets of paper and a few crayons.


I have 2 little folding stools, my GKs put them in my clothes basket & sit in it, that's their boat, I have magnetic fishing rods & they spend lots of time fishing???? Best $20 I ever spent on toys.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't even see that show advertised here. Is it a U.K. Show?


Yes, and there were quite a few earlier series. I have to admit that I haven't ever watched it but almost everyone else seems to be hooked.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


Me too Kate - ain't English wonderful?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What on earth are they going to do when they have a teen on their hands that has no concept of the meaning of no, not to say the least of when the children start school and the teachers and other children tell them no?
> You all will have a much better behaved little girl for sure.
> No, you definitely don't want her playing with power points, Christopher was caught as he was trying to put a fork into one, thankfully he hadn't gotten quite that far when Marla found him. :sm06:


I'm thinking you call plug ins power points?? Here power point is a photo presentation in the computer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Yes, and there were quite a few earlier series. I have to admit that I haven't ever watched it but almost everyone else seems to be hooked.


Ive never watched it either or Downton Abbey I don't like period dramas unless


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking you call plug ins power points?? Here power point is a photo presentation in the computer


And we call them electric sockets!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive never watched it either or Downton Abbey I don't like period dramas unless


A cliff hanger!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste)
Mel said:


> Ditto from me too Mel. Machriste is talking lot of sense.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A cliff hanger!


More like a clanger ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all again. ☺
> 
> My guts are driving me crazy right now but I know I can get through it. I do kinda feel like looking nice just to how him what he is giving up.
> Stupid I know but hey ????
> ...


Mel, make yourself look gorgeous. Even if he doesn't appreciate what he's giving up, it will make you feel good. Lots of hugs coming your way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*I'm a little bit early, but please join me here for this week's KTP.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-429488-1.html#9791614


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> What on earth are they going to do when they have a teen on their hands that has no concept of the meaning of no, not to say the least of when the children start school and the teachers and other children tell them no?
> You all will have a much better behaved little girl for sure.
> No, you definitely don't want her playing with power points, Christopher was caught as he was trying to put a fork into one, thankfully he hadn't gotten quite that far when Marla found him. :sm06:


Scary, the idea of children poking things in electrical sockets. Right from when the eldest grandchildren became mobile, I have had some of the dummy plugs which blank off the sockets. They were very cheap and prevent little fingers, or worse, being poked into dangerous places. Curious children will always want to explore, but there are ways of limiting the damage they can do. But the word ''No" is a simple and easy solution in almost any situation! It is just necessary to use it in such a way that it carries conviction.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Before I joined this forum it hadn't occured to me that I could start something else before I finished/ripped out the last. As for now....!


I'm with you there Kate!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike I've just copied down a recipe for Chicken and leek pie too :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking you call plug ins power points?? Here power point is a photo presentation in the computer


I think that is what they are referring to, I didn't even think about the power point program on the computer. lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't even see that show advertised here. Is it a U.K. Show?


Yes it's a UK programme with some stunning views of Cornwall.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The original one is a UK one I'm not sure about this one; it is a PBS series (Public Broadcast System) but very well may be.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't even see that show advertised here. Is it a U.K. Show?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I try to follow the FB post's link if one is available and then pin it to my pinterest account.


Bonnie7591 said:



> I'm glad to hear others see things on FB & then never find them again, I thought it was just me. I've started copying anything I really want to try to the "notes" program on my iPad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Scary, the idea of children poking things in electrical sockets. Right from when the eldest grandchildren became mobile, I have had some of the dummy plugs which blank off the sockets. They were very cheap and prevent little fingers, or worse, being poked into dangerous places. Curious children will always want to explore, but there are ways of limiting the damage they can do. But the word ''No" is a simple and easy solution in almost any situation! It is just necessary to use it in such a way that it carries conviction.


We had those, unfortunately he'd figured out how to get them out of the socket. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


Same meaning here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking you call plug ins power points?? Here power point is a photo presentation in the computer


Well the photos is a new meaning of power points for us. The power point is what you plug electrical items into.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Scary, the idea of children poking things in electrical sockets. Right from when the eldest grandchildren became mobile, I have had some of the dummy plugs which blank off the sockets. They were very cheap and prevent little fingers, or worse, being poked into dangerous places. Curious children will always want to explore, but there are ways of limiting the damage they can do. But the word ''No" is a simple and easy solution in almost any situation! It is just necessary to use it in such a way that it carries conviction.


They have plugged most of the points up- but in this case she had managed to pull my phone charger out the socket and was ready to try the next plug.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know what you decided but sounds a good idea.


I went. I really needed to be out of the house, and out among people.

Today was difficult, but I expected it to be. I think DB did better than I did. We had a nice turn out today, also. And nice memories shared, both during the service, and at the luncheon after. I am exhausted. Arriana kept asking why great grammie was sleeping last night. She has been such a good girl this week, between being here while Amber and I sorted through photos, and being at the funeral home. This morning just as the pastor went to the front to begin, she said "I want to go see her". Daddy wouldn't take her then, but did spend time with her at the casket after.

I am going to have a small supper, DD and her SO brought Arriana over and brought us a rotissery chicken, and a container of macaroni and cheese from the deli, for our supper, so we didn't have to eat left overs from the luncheon. We of course had lots of left overs, even though DB was worried we wouldn't have enough. I ended up sending most of it home with the kids. It was all delicious, but I just couldn't deal with it. And I ate way too much, so none of it even sounded good for later. Will continue to read and catch up, and see you on the new tea party in a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the evening went well Tami . Thinking of you today and sending you a very big ((((((((hug))))))) take care


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are definitly going to be busy for a while , are the honeyed beets whole or chopped ?
> Husband is still very forgetful and I had to reschedule all his appointments as he said he wasn't up to going . Hospital were understanding but the receptionists at his doctors are a pain in the butt .
> Came home the other day and there were a lot more pictures of my oldest son up on the wall
> Think he finds it hardest when it's only the two of us in the house


Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I went. I really needed to be out of the house, and out among people.
> 
> Today was difficult, but I expected it to be. I think DB did better than I did. We had a nice turn out today, also. And nice memories shared, both during the service, and at the luncheon after. I am exhausted. Arriana kept asking why great grammie was sleeping last night. She has been such a good girl this week, between being here while Amber and I sorted through photos, and being at the funeral home. This morning just as the pastor went to the front to begin, she said "I want to go see her". Daddy wouldn't take her then, but did spend time with her at the casket after.
> 
> I am going to have a small supper, DD and her SO brought Arriana over and brought us a rotissery chicken, and a container of macaroni and cheese from the deli, for our supper, so we didn't have to eat left overs from the luncheon. We of course had lots of left overs, even though DB was worried we wouldn't have enough. I ended up sending most of it home with the kids. It was all delicious, but I just couldn't deal with it. And I ate way too much, so none of it even sounded good for later. Will continue to read and catch up, and see you on the new tea party in a bit.


So glad that the service went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I adore quiche, so glad #3 son liked it. I might even go make one for myself!


Great idea... enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Easy everything but the kitchen sink : :sm02:
> I chop leeks and fry to soften slightly
> In a big pan I put large chunks of vegtables potatoes, turnip, carrots, parsnips, add leeks and cook till nearly done add 1l of chicken stock with milk mixed in , chicken breast ( cooked ) chunks and noodles season with salt , pepper basil and oregano . Leave to simmer . I sometimes add celery which I don't like at all but it goes well in soup


Thanks Sonja, very similar to a soup I make apart from the milk added. And I have never fried the leek first. Will do that for sure. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Darn so much for hoping you get nice warm sunny weather . It's actually warmer here just 13c but no rain and it's nice and sunny been collecting all the leaves in back garden much to the disgust of mishka , she was trying to chase me off , and every time I got a big pile she would lay right across them she really doesn't like anything moved in her garden


Aaaw Mishka! I am sure the sunny warm days will kick in and when they do it will probably go straight to very hot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear others see things on FB & then never find them again, I thought it was just me. I've started copying anything I really want to try to the "notes" program on my iPad.


On each FB post at the top there is a little drop down arrow, if you click on it you get some options, one of them is save. If you choose that then the post goes to the left of your whole page... there is a saved section there. Hope that made sense...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I agree, Luke and I have made a ferry boat and a rubbish dump (what is it with wee boys and any kind of vehicle?!!) out of cardboard boxes over the past few weeks, and he has played with them for ages. He fills the dump with bits of lego then uses various diggers and lorries to transfer it all to the incinerator (a plastic box!) - keeps him happy for hours!
> Had to laugh at the picture in my head of your DGD sitting in front of a boob tube - that's something for wearing over here, although you won't see me in one any time soon! :sm09:


Yes thats what they are here too. LOL We sometimes might call the TV ... the idiot box... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have 2 little folding stools, my GKs put them in my clothes basket & sit in it, that's their boat, I have magnetic fishing rods & they spend lots of time fishing???? Best $20 I ever spent on toys.


 :sm24: :sm24: Great idea, I think I might look around for the magnetic fishing rods.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking you call plug ins power points?? Here power point is a photo presentation in the computer


Yes it is called a power point presentation here also. But our plug ins were called power points first..... :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We had those, unfortunately he'd figured out how to get them out of the socket. :sm19:


 :sm06: Oh dear, I can hardly get them out myself!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I went. I really needed to be out of the house, and out among people.
> 
> Today was difficult, but I expected it to be. I think DB did better than I did. We had a nice turn out today, also. And nice memories shared, both during the service, and at the luncheon after. I am exhausted. Arriana kept asking why great grammie was sleeping last night. She has been such a good girl this week, between being here while Amber and I sorted through photos, and being at the funeral home. This morning just as the pastor went to the front to begin, she said "I want to go see her". Daddy wouldn't take her then, but did spend time with her at the casket after.
> 
> I am going to have a small supper, DD and her SO brought Arriana over and brought us a rotissery chicken, and a container of macaroni and cheese from the deli, for our supper, so we didn't have to eat left overs from the luncheon. We of course had lots of left overs, even though DB was worried we wouldn't have enough. I ended up sending most of it home with the kids. It was all delicious, but I just couldn't deal with it. And I ate way too much, so none of it even sounded good for later. Will continue to read and catch up, and see you on the new tea party in a bit.


I am glad it was a nice service and the day went well. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Scary, the idea of children poking things in electrical sockets. Right from when the eldest grandchildren became mobile, I have had some of the dummy plugs which blank off the sockets. They were very cheap and prevent little fingers, or worse, being poked into dangerous places. Curious children will always want to explore, but there are ways of limiting the damage they can do. But the word ''No" is a simple and easy solution in almost any situation! It is just necessary to use it in such a way that it carries conviction.


We had those in the outlets but he figured out how to get them out. :sm19: 
Marla found just as he was getting ready to stick a fork in. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> On each FB post at the top there is a little drop down arrow, if you click on it you get some options, one of them is save. If you choose that then the post goes to the left of your whole page... there is a saved section there. Hope that made sense...


Thanks, I'll look for that


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are cute - I have never seen them before!


krestiekrew said:


> Yep, they are hairless except for the hair on head, ears, feet and tail. Google images for Chinese Crested hairless dogs.
> 
> Unusual little things, they are considered to be a primative breed. They are the same as when they were first discovered. Nothing has been mixed in to make them look the way they do.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad they are are all safe, Mary.


pacer said:


> My brother said the lady was revived at the scene of the accident. He hasn't heard any more on her condition.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me, too, Sam! So happy you are home and on the mend! ♡


KateB said:


> Delighted to see you back Sam, but please take it easy this week, you've been through the mill!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

All adorable, Sonja! What skills you have!


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the mixup with your meds Sam . I have had similar excuses here when there has been a mix up with husbands meds . Touch wood it hasn't happened in a while
> Glad you got to sit out side for a while no chance of that here , there is definitly a chill in the air and leaves falling everywhere
> Thought I would show you what I've finished this week 2 projects and I've still got another 3 no make that 4 ( forgot about the oversized scarf ) to finish . Must not start another project , must not start another project . Will have to keep saying that or I'll never get anything finished


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

...and you said you can't cook...


Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowersCathy , glad you are starting to get some nice warm weather ( I will ignore tomorrow s forcast )
> Here we have had a mixture of sunshine and showers so I decided to make comfort food chunky soup, quiche and kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls ) there was 8 on the plate till I blinked ????
> Not chef standard but it was very tasty and more importantly not burnt ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

As vandalism is covered under comprehensive coverage, and not collision coverage, making a claim will not increase your premium. But, if you the repair is close to the same amount as your deductible, you are right in thinking it may not be worth making a claim. I am sorry your car was damaged and am amazed that a person could even think to do such a thing.


flyty1n said:


> I do have insurance, but my deductible is about the same as fixing it myself ($340.00) and by the time I do the hassle of dragging it to the insurance adjuster it probably won't be worth it and, may actually increase the insurance cost as this is the 3rd time I have had a car hit this year. I have to have the fender light in order to pass state safety inspection in January, and, of course, to avoid rust out of the fender. I can only think that someone had broken the clear lens or the light on their vehicle, priced what the new unit cost,comes as a unit for $40.00, and decided they could steal one more easily than pay for it. I will be OK, just driving my little 1982 diesel Datsun pickup which does not have power steering. But, it is a faithful vehicle and gets me to and from work just fine. My only worry is that since we have restored it, like msvette and her vehicles, I don't want anything to happen to it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops! Just posted on last week's as I had been looking for Gwen's link to the mermaid tail. The next post or so after Mel saying she'd lost weight gave the link to the next KTP, thank goodness, before I posted more. :sm06:


----------



## CoraL36 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

